# Platzangst 2010



## evilMonkeey (22. November 2009)

Hallo MTB Community,
ich bin schon ne weile auf der suche nach geilen DH/Freeride Klamotten.
Hab vor kurzem die Proline Serie von Platzangst gefunden und war sofort begeistert.
Nun find ich leider keine weiteren Infos zu 2010er Serie.
Ich wollte hier einfachmal fragen ob ihr evtl. mehr darüber wisst.

Grüße euer Evil


----------



## evilMonkeey (25. November 2009)

Hier nochmal ein Link für das 2010er Lineup

http://www.bikestyle.it/fileadmin/user_upload/2010_UEBERSICHT_KLEIN_VI.pdf

Auf der offiziellen Seite gibts leider noch nix neues, daher frag ich nochmal ob schon was bekannt ist wann es die 2010er sachen zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanussen (26. November 2009)

Interessant. Danke für's Posten!


----------



## honi__ (27. November 2009)

servus 

eventuell ende februar anfang märz!!

gruss honi


----------



## Dennis1979 (7. Januar 2010)

Hi,

also das derzeitige Lieferdatum von Platzangst für die 2010er Kollektion ist der 10. März. Zu diesem Datum werde ich als Händler beliefert.

Was es neues gibt ist recht einfach! Einfach ALLES! 

Bei Fragen....einfach schreiben!

LG


----------



## CQB (9. Januar 2010)

evilMonkeey schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein Link für das 2010er Lineup
> 
> http://www.bikestyle.it/fileadmin/user_upload/2010_UEBERSICHT_KLEIN_VI.pdf
> 
> Auf der offiziellen Seite gibts leider noch nix neues, daher frag ich nochmal ob schon was bekannt ist wann es die 2010er sachen zu kaufen gibt.



Sind aber nicht viele Schöne Sachen dabei 
bin jetzt auf den ersten Blick etwas enttäuscht ... gerade dieses Baby-hellblau
naja hab mir zum Glück vor n paar Tagen ne schöne Hardride zugelegt.
"Präventiv" sozusagen 

Gruß


----------



## Dennis1979 (9. Januar 2010)

CQB schrieb:


> Sind aber nicht viele Schöne Sachen dabei
> bin jetzt auf den ersten Blick etwas enttäuscht ... gerade dieses Baby-hellblau
> naja hab mir zum Glück vor n paar Tagen ne schöne Hardride zugelegt.
> "Präventiv" sozusagen
> ...


 
Hi CQB

die Climex ist der Nachfolger der Hardride und is ne tolle Jacke! 

Optik ist natürlich immer Geschmackssache!

LG


----------



## Johnny Jape (9. Januar 2010)

die climex ist ne softshell, die hardride war eine harshell, die ventec wäre demnach der nachfolger


----------



## Toolpusher69 (9. Januar 2010)

Tach zusammen,

auf Nachfrage bei Rose bezüglich Lieferzeit bzw. Erstverkauf der Kollektion 2010 bekam ich als Antwort, mit dem Erscheinen des neuen Kataloges. Also konkret anfang bis mitte März. Gruß aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69.


----------



## Dennis1979 (9. Januar 2010)

Hi Toolpusher,

also da ich selber Platzangst Artikel in meinem Shop vertreibe kann ich dir genau sagen, dass die Auslieferung an die Händler ab Mitte März anläuft!!!!

LG


----------



## CQB (10. Januar 2010)

Dennis1979 schrieb:


> Hi CQB
> 
> die Climex ist der Nachfolger der Hardride und is ne tolle Jacke!
> 
> ...



Funktion ist bei Platzangst ja kein Thema 
aber am Design haperts nen bissl, auch bei den Hoodies. Mir wird des irgendwie alles zu Bunt. Mir fehlt sowas wie der Straight Zip Hoody von 09, von dem ich leider keinen mehr bekommen habe 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis1979 (10. Januar 2010)

CQB schrieb:


> Funktion ist bei Platzangst ja kein Thema
> aber am Design haperts nen bissl, auch bei den Hoodies. Mir wird des irgendwie alles zu Bunt. Mir fehlt sowas wie der Straight Zip Hoody von 09, von dem ich leider keinen mehr bekommen habe
> 
> Gruß


 

Hey CQB,

wie gesagt Optik is immer so ein Sache!

Aber wenn Du so einen Hoodie suchst...hast Du Dir schon mal den akutellen Casual Katalog von Troy Lee angesehen? Da sind nette schlichte Hoodies drin! Der BOLT Hoodie ist zum Beispiel super geil! Oder der PISTONBONE. 

Falls Du was gefunden hast kannst gern bescheid sagen! Vertreibe nämlich auch Troy Lee! 

LG

Dennis


----------



## Toolpusher69 (11. Januar 2010)

Dennis1979 schrieb:


> Hi Toolpusher,
> 
> also da ich selber Platzangst Artikel in meinem Shop vertreibe kann ich dir genau sagen, dass die Auslieferung an die Händler ab Mitte März anläuft!!!!
> 
> LG



@ Dennis,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis , ich werde dann gleich zuschlagen, die Kombi schwarze Hose / rote Jacke hat`s mir angetan. Eine Frage hätte ich noch an Dich, die Klipspringer und Hardride Jacke bis zu welcher Temp. Max/Min kann man die Sachen tragen ? Danke im Vorraus für die Antwort.
Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## CQB (11. Januar 2010)

Dennis1979 schrieb:


> Hey CQB,
> 
> wie gesagt Optik is immer so ein Sache!
> 
> ...



Naja Troy Lee ist nicht mein Fall  und es geht ja nach wie vor um die 2010 Kollektion von Platzangst


----------



## chucki_bo (12. Januar 2010)

CQB schrieb:


> Naja Troy Lee ist nicht mein Fall  und es geht ja nach wie vor um die 2010 Kollektion von Platzangst



Der neuen BIKE liegt ein Rose Katalog bei. Da wurden Platzangst Artikel angeboten. Ob allerdings 2010er kollektionen oder noch alt ??? Ich nehme auch an, dass die aber neu waren und bereits jetzt schon vertrieben werden. Allerdings fand ich die Optik auch eher grenzwertig ... Funktion ist aber TOP. Ich fahr meine Klamotten schon recht lange und gerne!


----------



## pdm82 (12. Januar 2010)

Das Kleingedruckte lesen hilft: "Alle Artikel lieferbar ab März/April".


----------



## Totoxl (12. Januar 2010)

An Händler wird die Ware erst Mitte März geliefert.
Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf meine Klamotten.
Das Design ist 2010 nicht so der Brüller, aber von der Funktion her sind die Sachen Spitze. Hab meine Buchse schon ne ganze Zeit und die sieht noch fast aus wie Neu.
Die vielen kleinen Raffinessen machen die Sachen echt Gut durchdacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (12. Januar 2010)

Moin,

von - bis ( Min - Max °C ) zu welcher Temp. kann man die Klipspringer Hose bzw. Hardride Jacke tragen? Danke für die Antworten im Vorraus. Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## CQB (12. Januar 2010)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> von - bis ( Min - Max °C ) zu welcher Temp. kann man die Klipspringer Hose bzw. Hardride Jacke tragen? Danke für die Antworten im Vorraus. Gruß Toolpusher69



sers, ich wahr heute bei ca. -7 Grad mit der Hardride unterwegs mit nem T-shirt und nem Sommerpullover drunter und hab noch geschwitzt 
Zum Glück gibts die Lüftungsschlitze (die sind einsame Spitze)

Gruß


----------



## Triturbo (16. Januar 2010)

Gibt es die Hardride Jacke noch irgendwo in Schwarz und XL? Hab leider nichts finden können....


----------



## Toolpusher69 (17. Januar 2010)

Moin zusammen,
bis zu welcher Temp. sind denn nun die Klipspringer bzw. die Hardride zu tragen ? Sind die mehr für Herbst / Winter   oder auch für Frühling / Sommer  ausgelegt ? Bei einer Investion von ca. 270 Euro sollte man schon wissen in was man sein Geld investiert . Wenn nicht zum ganzjährigen biken geeignet, dann kann ich ja noch sparen . Der nächste Herbst kommt bestimmt . Gruß aus der Grafschaft, Andre


----------



## ash64 (17. Januar 2010)

Die Klipspringer kann man auch via Reißverschluss als Shorts tragen, wenn ich richtig liege. Wie dick der Stoff allerdings ist würd mich interessieren.


----------



## Homer-Simpsons (19. Januar 2010)

hi,
ich denke du wirst keine Probleme mit der Temperatur bekommen. Ich trage die Hardride auch als Freizeit Jacke, jetzt im Winter hatte ich eigentlich kein Gefühl das sie zu kalt war(ok einmal bei -6°C und nur rumstehen war es nen bissl zu kalt aber es ist ja auch keine Daunenjacke). Im sommer mach ich einfach die genialen Lüftungsschlitze auf, das reicht dann dicke.
MfG Olli


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Januar 2010)

finde die klipspringer einfach "zu dick"... hatte sie mir bestellt, hab mich aber nach prüfung des materials schweren herzens  gegen diese hose entschieden. sie ist zwar sehr funktionell mit abtrennbaren hosenbeinen usw. aber dennoch ist das material und der schnitt sehr "globig"...

ansonsten kann ich die platzangst-klamotten wirklich nur empfehlen, v.a. die hardride und softride jacke, sowie diverse platzangst-trikots...


----------



## Mudge (2. März 2010)

Also, die Kollektion 2010 gibts bei

www.bike-mailorder.de

ab 22. März zu bestellen. Die Sachen sind schon als Angebote hinterlegt, aber noch nicht verfügbar.

Greetz


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. März 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> Also, die Kollektion 2010 gibts bei
> 
> www.bike-components.de
> 
> ...



scheinbar doch noch nicht 
das kommt derzeit wenn man dort im Suchfenster Platzangst eingibt
----------
Schade ... 
Es wurden keine Produkte gefunden, die Deiner Auswahl entsprechen.
Bitte versuche es erneut!
----------


----------



## g!zmo (2. März 2010)

die scheinen auch nix im Angebot zu haben. und den Hersteller führen se wohl auch net mal
bei bmo wirds wohl ein paar Sachen geben. aber es gibt sicher noch viele andere online/offline Shops die günstig sind und die ganze Palette der neuen Kollektion anbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (2. März 2010)

hab bei bmo schon ne hose bestellt, die hatten die sachen ganz kurz für eine lieferzeit von 2-10 tagen drin (wird trotzdem länger dauern, gewiss) und jetzt stehen die artikel auf ausverkauft


----------



## Stacked (2. März 2010)

Kann jemand was zu der "Hellbent" oder der "Flash Short" oder deren Vorgänger sagen. Sind die nur für DH und Bikepark gedacht oder kann man die auch zum Touren benutzen? Sind die Hosen sehr weit geschnitten? Finde die "Hellbent" ja ganz stylisch.


----------



## Stacked (2. März 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> hab bei bmo schon ne hose bestellt, die hatten die sachen ganz kurz für eine lieferzeit von 2-10 tagen drin (wird trotzdem länger dauern, gewiss) und jetzt stehen die artikel auf ausverkauft


Oben Links steht doch "Lieferbar ab Montag, 22. März 2010"


----------



## Mudge (2. März 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> scheinbar doch noch nicht
> das kommt derzeit wenn man dort im Suchfenster Platzangst eingibt
> ----------
> Schade ...
> ...


 
Wuah...ich meinte natürlich bike-mailorder!

sorry


----------



## PioneerPixel (9. März 2010)

Gibt es zu der 2010ner Kollektion schon genau Größeninformationen ? 
Wie ich gehört habe sollten die Größen ja angepasst worden sein.

Wie siehts mit dem Preisen aus - fallen die erst gegen Ende der saison ?


----------



## <NoFear> (10. März 2010)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> ... sollten die Größen ja angepasst worden sein...



was meinst du damit konkret?


----------



## PioneerPixel (10. März 2010)

Ich hab im Platzangst 2009 Thread gelesen, dass die Größen geändert werden sollten damit auch schmale Leute mit langen Beinen die Hosen tragen können.


----------



## waschi82 (10. März 2010)

und gibts schon was konkretes dazu?


----------



## <NoFear> (10. März 2010)

aha da bin ich ja mal gespannt.

im thread steht, dass sich das vor allem bei (langen) hosen auswirkt? 
ja..., klingt plausibel.

hatte früher schon mal geschrieben, die klipspringer2009 zur Ansicht bestellt und war von der dimension der hose, sowie vom schnitt etwas enttäuscht und das muss bei mir schon was heißen, denn ich mag die platzangst sachen wirklich sehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (11. März 2010)

in welchem Thread meinst du?

Gruß


----------



## Mudge (12. März 2010)

http://2legs.de/index.php?s=2&Search_Brand=PLATZANGST&gclid=CMylzc7-sqACFUWU3wodvVFxUA

Da gibts ein Teil der Kollektion bereit ab Montag, 15.03! Und 5 % Rabatt bei Vorauszahlung. Und im Gegensatz zu bmo kann man schon im Voraus bestellen. 

Hier auch nochmal:

http://funbox-shop.de/index.php?GK_...d=PLATZANGST&gclid=CJuFis7-sqACFYMVzAodF3Q8Twhttp://<a href="http://2legs.de/ind...ATZANGST&gclid=CMylzc7-sqACFUWU3wodvVFxUA</a>

Hab mir die Flash Short grau, die Ventec Jacket hawaii blue und das Trikot Stealth bestellt. Mal schaun wie die Teile aussehn und wann die geliefert werden.


----------



## Blueway (27. März 2010)

CQB schrieb:


> Funktion ist bei Platzangst ja kein Thema
> aber am Design haperts nen bissl, auch bei den Hoodies. Mir wird des irgendwie alles zu Bunt. Mir fehlt sowas wie der Straight Zip Hoody von 09, von dem ich leider keinen mehr bekommen habe
> 
> Gruß



ich würde sagen es hapert eher an der Quali.... die optik ist von mir aus e ok. 
aber die Hoodys sind nach 2 maligen 30° waschen schon grau und die Reißverschlüsse verlieren die schwarze Lackierung schon nach einmaligen anziehen. 

Auch die Bikehosen nach nichtmal 2 Monaten sind diese schon transparen am Hinterteil.... schade.... 

aber mal sehen was 2010 kommt.


----------



## CQB (28. März 2010)

Blueway schrieb:


> ich würde sagen es hapert eher an der Quali.... die optik ist von mir aus e ok.
> aber die Hoodys sind nach 2 maligen 30° waschen schon grau und die Reißverschlüsse verlieren die schwarze Lackierung schon nach einmaligen anziehen.
> 
> Auch die Bikehosen nach nichtmal 2 Monaten sind diese schon transparen am Hinterteil.... schade....
> ...




Das kann ich aber überhaupt nicht bestätigen und ich hab einige Sachen von Platzangst.


----------



## vr6freak (29. März 2010)

Ich find die Optik gar nicht so schlecht. Manchmal ist weniger eben Mehr.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (30. März 2010)

Ich habe die neue Ventec, in schwarz - Gr.L, jetzt seit 5 Tagen und finde sie total klasse. Die Verarbeitung ist top, sie ist super durchdacht, läßt sich sehr angenehm tragen und ist zum Biken eigentlich viel zu schade . Einziges Manko, an den ersten 2 Tagen roch sie stark nach Chemie ! Von der Passform her, ich bin 1,85 - 89 Kg, Ärmellänge sehr gut, Brustumfang habe ich Luft, Kaputze abtrennbar, unten am verlängerten Rückenteil eher eng, daß liegt jedoch am Schnitt ( man kann von den Außentaschen aus den unteren Abschluß der Jacke, via Gummi mit Feststeller, noch enger stellen ). Wer mit Protektoren fahren will oder eine relativ breite Hüfte hat der sollte, bei meinen Maßen, eher zu Gr.XL greifen. Die Belüftung ist sehr funktionell und kein Designgag sondern top ausgeklügelt . Kleine Gimmicks wie MP3-Tasche mit gummierter Köpfhöreroese oder Außenreissverschluß zum unter die Jacke greifen, ohne die Jacke öffnen zu müssen, bestätigen die Fachkompetenz der Designer ( fahren selber bike ). Mein Resüme: Tolle, qualitativ hochwertige, preislich akzeptable, sehr durchdachte und schicke Jacke zum biken oder auch so tragen die ich mir jederzeit wieder kaufen würde/ werde in Rot und XL zum Biken . Gruß aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (30. März 2010)

Das ist gut zu hören, ich warte auf meine Sehnsüchtig. Das warten erhöht die Freude wenn sie kommt.


----------



## eminem7905 (30. März 2010)

aber die jacke ist doch eher was für den winter, was gibt es so von platzangst für die übergangszeit???


----------



## pommes5 (31. März 2010)

Die haben doch auch ne Softshell.


----------



## vr6freak (31. März 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt bei Rose Versand die Hose ORYX ZIP-OFF-PANT bestellt. Die bekommen nachste Woche Lieferrung.


----------



## polo (31. März 2010)

No input file specified.


----------



## motzer (31. März 2010)

Warte auch schon ewig auf die ORYX, rufe seit einer Woche bei sechs Händler täglich an, um zu erfragen b sie endlich da sind. Heute sollen sie dann wirklich endlich kommen. Aber leider für den Osterride in Luxemburg nicht mehr hier  trotz Paypal. Die Hose scheint mir so geil bin gespannt wie sie zu tragen ist.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (31. März 2010)

aber die jacke ist doch eher was für den winter, was gibt es so von platzangst für die übergangszeit??? 
__________________
@ eminem 7905  Die Jacke hat seitlich vorn und hinten sowie unter den Armen Belüftungsöffnungen, darum für den Winter ? Eher nicht, da sollte man dann zur Softshell greifen. Gruß, Toolpusher69.


----------



## Johnny Jape (31. März 2010)

The _same procedure as every year, jedes Jahr hält Platzangst irgendwelche Starttermine nicht ein, und das nicht im entferntesten, wenn es ja ein paar Tage wären, aber nein meistens mehrere Wochen

Mal gucken ob ich dieses Jahr durchhalte, oder wieder irgendwann meine Artikel storniere und auf andere Hersteller zurückgreife, aber eigentlich will ich diese pornöse rote Hose haben.......................naja, warten warten warten
_


----------



## Totoxl (31. März 2010)

Die habe ich auch schon geordert das rot ist Porn.
Meine Händler hat eine Nachricht bekommen das die Auslieferung startet.


----------



## Johnny Jape (31. März 2010)

hatte meiner letztes jahr auch bekommen, dann kam mal ne hose in braun, dann ne schwarze wie ich wollte aber in s, und nach 4 wochen war ich es satt.....
bin ja mal gespannt, dabei aber sehr pessimistisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motzer (31. März 2010)

Heute sind die Hosen angekommen in zwei Shops =)
vielleicht schafft es die Buchse ja doch noch bis Ostern zu mir.... GEIL!

bike-mailorder hat auch wieder auf Lager....


----------



## Johnny Jape (31. März 2010)

aber noch immer keine einzige oryx


----------



## eminem7905 (31. März 2010)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> The _same procedure as every year, jedes Jahr hält Platzangst irgendwelche Starttermine nicht ein, und das nicht im entferntesten, wenn es ja ein paar Tage wären, aber nein meistens mehrere Wochen
> _




und das obwohl türkei nicht so weit ist


----------



## motzer (31. März 2010)

Johnny doch die Oryx ist drin! Hab die Mail von denen bekommen dass sie wieder verfügbar ist...


----------



## pornoPhil (31. März 2010)

hi leute ...

hab die oryx in schwarz gestern bei meinem dealer erworben und kann nur sagen is bequem und gut verarbeitet. 
den ersten testbericht kann ich ab samstag posten wenn erwünscht.
auf meiner wunschliste steht jetzt nur noch das exclusive jersey das sich echt hammer robust anfühlt (auch 1a bedruckt) und natürlich zu der hose passt 


gruß porno


----------



## <NoFear> (4. April 2010)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Ich habe die neue Ventec, in schwarz - Gr.L, jetzt seit 5 Tagen und finde sie total klasse. Die Verarbeitung ist top, sie ist super durchdacht, läßt sich sehr angenehm tragen und ist zum Biken eigentlich viel zu schade . Einziges Manko, an den ersten 2 Tagen roch sie stark nach Chemie ! Von der Passform her, ich bin 1,85 - 89 Kg, Ärmellänge sehr gut, Brustumfang habe ich Luft, Kaputze abtrennbar, unten am verlängerten Rückenteil eher eng, daß liegt jedoch am Schnitt ( man kann von den Außentaschen aus den unteren Abschluß der Jacke, via Gummi mit Feststeller, noch enger stellen ). Wer mit Protektoren fahren will oder eine relativ breite Hüfte hat der sollte, bei meinen Maßen, eher zu Gr.XL greifen. Die Belüftung ist sehr funktionell und kein Designgag sondern top ausgeklügelt . Kleine Gimmicks wie MP3-Tasche mit gummierter Köpfhöreroese oder Außenreissverschluß zum unter die Jacke greifen, ohne die Jacke öffnen zu müssen, bestätigen die Fachkompetenz der Designer ( fahren selber bike ). Mein Resüme: Tolle, qualitativ hochwertige, preislich akzeptable, sehr durchdachte und schicke Jacke zum biken oder auch so tragen die ich mir jederzeit wieder kaufen würde/ werde in Rot und XL zum Biken . Gruß aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69



Hey Toolpusher69!

Danke für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag. Habe die Ventec ebenfalls in L/schwarz und stimme deinen Ausführungen vollends zu! 
TOP-Jacke - einfach super durchdacht und im Verleich zur 09er Hardshell fühlt sich das Material noch hochwertiger an!!! Meiner Meinung nach kann diese Jacke sehr gut gerade in der Frühjahrszeit/ Übergangszeit getragen werden, da sie vom Stoff etwas "dicker" geworden ist.
Ansonsten stimmt die Verarbeitung und die enthaltenen technischen Gimmicks!
Was den Schnitt angeht habe ich ebenfalls das Gefühl, dass sie im Vergleich zum Vorjahresmodell (Hardshell) in der Tat, v.a. unten am Bund, etwas enger geworden ist.
Habe mir dieselbe Jacke nochmals in XL bestellt, um einen direkten Vergleich zu haben. Werde mich dann nochmal melden.


----------



## followupup (4. April 2010)

@pornophil 
ist die Hose 3/4 lang wenn man die Beine abmacht ? Oder eher ne kurze Shorts


----------



## Mircwidu (4. April 2010)

eher Schort.
endet oberhalb vom Knie.


----------



## <NoFear> (12. April 2010)

soo... heute war es dann soweit! Das Paket mit der Ventec in XL und den Hellbent Shorts ist endlich angekommen!  

also zu der Ventec: In der Größe XL ist sie (vor allem wenn man sie fast ausschließlich ohne Protektoren in Gebrauch hat) leider viel zu groß. Unten am Bund wäre sie im Vgl. zur L-Größe etwas weiter geschnitten, dafür sind die Arme nun etwas zu lang und es sieht dadurch einfach sehr "unförmig" aus!
Ich selbst bin 1,84m und die Ventec in der Größe L passt hier echt wie angegossen. Muss mich halt an den etwas enger geschnittenen, "sportlicheren" Bund gewöhnen. Aber das wird schon! Die Jacke ist nach wie vor SUPER TOLL !!!

Jetzt zu den Hellbent Shorts: Habe mir die Hose in der Größe L bestellt und muss sagen, dass sie einmalig im Tragegefühl ist. Auch der Sitz kann beinahe als perfekt beschrieben werden. Das Material fühlt sich sehr hochwertig und robust an. Gestaltung und Verarbeitung sind spitze. Zudem "leidet" die Funktionalität der Hose nicht unter dem Design! Alles durchdacht und alles dort wo man es braucht.

Mein erstes Bauchgefühl sagt mir, dass ich diese Saison alleine "stylisch" viel Spaß haben werde! 

Mit der 2010er Kollektion ist PLATZANGST wieder ein großer Wurf gelungen! 
Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motzer (12. April 2010)

Also heute hatte ich die Oryx endlich das erste mal an. Mega geiles Teil! Schön weit geschnitten Protektoren passen super drunter. Der Stoff ist extrem robust und wirkt auf mich als ob er einige Meter rutschen über rauen Boden gut übersteht. Das Design kann alles, wie es von den Bildern her schon zu erwarten war. Zip Off ist super verarbeitet =)

Die Hose macht mich einfach nur glücklich =) !


----------



## waschi82 (12. April 2010)

hab auch die hellbent mit jersey seit freitag und war am sonntag riden..und kann nur sagen: die hose ist der hammer. hab noch eine ausder 09er kollektion und finde die hellbent noch besser vom sitz und von der qualität! alles richtig gemacht würd ich sagen! 
werd mir noch das eine oder andere teil bestellen aus der 10er kollektion! yeah!


----------



## Stan_Ef (12. April 2010)

Wie groß fällt die Hellbent aus?

Würde die mir gerne holen, habe aber leider bis zum nächsten Dealer 92km und recht wenig Lust, da umsonst hin zufahren.

Insbesondere die Weite der Oberschenkel ist bei mir immer ein Problem (bei meiner 3Essen in XL isses dort recht eng).


----------



## waschi82 (12. April 2010)

@stan:
ich bin 1,75 und wiege um 71 KG...oberschenkel wegen biken muskolös aber nicht übel dick...ich fahre M....ist optimal....hast schon andere platzangst sachen??


----------



## Stan_Ef (12. April 2010)

Nein, habe noch keine weiteren Sachen, da ich keinen Händler in der Nähe habe.

Ich bin 1,78m und habe ***kg drauf. 

17 Jahre Kickboxen lassen die Schenkel schon etwas wachsen....


----------



## waschi82 (12. April 2010)

hm...dann einfach L und XL bestellen und die die nicht passt zurück schicken.. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (12. April 2010)

Also ich hab die 09ner Sachen.
Bin 180 groß bei 68kg.
Fahre xs und auch schon mal ne s.
Die s ist in der länge perfekt nur bissl weit.
Ich wurde bei 178 max ne m bestellen.
Alles andere wird zu weit und zu lang


----------



## Stan_Ef (12. April 2010)

Könnte mal jemand den Oberschenkelumfang der Hose in, sagen wir mal, XL messen?

Ich habe 72cm Oberschenkelumfang.

Ich will ja nicht im Netz bestellen, sondern in den Laden fahren. Würde halt nur gerne wissen, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt, sich auf den Weg zu machen.


----------



## pdm82 (13. April 2010)

motzer schrieb:


> Also heute hatte ich die Oryx endlich das erste mal an. Mega geiles Teil! Schön weit geschnitten Protektoren passen super drunter. Der Stoff ist extrem robust und wirkt auf mich als ob er einige Meter rutschen über rauen Boden gut übersteht. Das Design kann alles, wie es von den Bildern her schon zu erwarten war. Zip Off ist super verarbeitet =)
> 
> Die Hose macht mich einfach nur glücklich =) !



Welche Größe hast du genommen und wie groß bist du? 

Ich überlege M zu nehmen bei 180cm Größe.


----------



## motzer (13. April 2010)

Also ich bin 1,89m und habe L genommen. Die Buchse ist von der Länge super, wenn ich sitze und die Beine stark anwinkele geht sie noch über den Knöchel. Am Bund ist sie bei mir perfekt, obwohl sie bei den meistne wohl perfekt sitzt durch die Bundverstellmöglichkeit. Und ich denke mit M bist du gut beraten bei 1,80m.

@Stan: Ich würde mir um die Oberschenkle kkeine sorgen machen, die Hose ist wirklich ultra weit geschnitten über die gesamte Beinlänge. Am Bund unten kann man sie nochmal mit Klett enger stellen, was ich serhr gut finde. Also holt euch das Teil ihr werdet es nicht bereuen !

motzer


----------



## twix_88 (13. April 2010)

Ich hab auch Platzangst


----------



## evilMonkeey (13. April 2010)

Auf BMO sind immer noch viele größen vergriffen, bekomm meine sachen warscheinlich erst nächste woche...hoffe das sich das warten lohnen wird


----------



## Johnny Jape (13. April 2010)

und ich warte und warte immer noch


----------



## pdm82 (14. April 2010)

Meine Ventec in rot und Hellbent sind heute verschickt worden. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Kooni81 (14. April 2010)

Hallöchen

Bin nun auch seit zwei Tagen stolzer Besitzer der Ventec Jacke in Schwarz und Größe M. Bei 1,72m Körpergröße passt sie gut.
Was soll ich sagen...ein wirklich geiles Teil für den Preis. Jetzt wo es am Alpenrand doch noch recht zapfig und feucht ist, kommt die Jacke gerade recht.
Sie ist sehr angenehm zu tragen und das der Bund enger ist find ich grad gut. Wenn es jetzt dann hoffentlich mal wärmer denke ich das die Jacke aber doch zu warm wird. Doch es soll ja im Deutschen Sommer auch manchmal kühler werden hab ich gehört 
In der Jacke steckt wirklich viel drin an Gimmicks und jeden Tag entdecke ich einen neuen Reißverschluß  Die abnehmbare Kapuze ist auch top.

Einzig das Innenmesh ist ein wenig labberig, beim Jacke ausziehen geht es ein wenig mit den Ärmeln mit.

Die 130 Euro waren gut investiert.

Ride on!

Kooni


----------



## DJT (15. April 2010)

Will nicht zufällig jemand seine (gut erhaltene) orangene Hardride in XL verkaufen 
um sich ne 2010er Ventec zu holen !?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radkarsten (15. April 2010)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage zur Ventec Jacke. Hat jemand Erfahrungen bei starkem Regen, taugt die da was? Wie sieht es mit dem Gewicht aus. Kann man die auch auf längeren Touren tragen, oder ist sie sehr schwer? Sollte bei mir nämlich auch mal für längere WE-Ausflüge gut sein. Und, jetzt letzte Frage, ist die nur was für Frühjahr/Winter oder lässt sie sich auch im Sommer bei mal kühleren Temperaturen tragen? Wäre über eure Erfahrungsberichte dankbar!


----------



## Mudge (16. April 2010)

Hab jetzt die Flash Short in grau.

Glaube aber nicht, dass ich die behalte...

Qualität und Widerstandsfähigkeit vom Material sind sehr gut.
Das grau sieht gut aus.
Der Sitz ist gut, könnte aber perfekter sein.

Aber für 110 Euro habe ich irgendwie ein bisschen mehr erwartet... ich werde mich wohl nach einer günstigeren Alternative umschauen.


----------



## Stan_Ef (16. April 2010)

Ich habe mir gerade die Hellbent geholt.

Perfekte Passform, sehr gute Verarbeitung.

Vor allem hatte der Händer so gut wie die ganze 2010-er Kollektion da und ich hab 10 weniger als im Netz bezahlt...


----------



## Toolpusher69 (2. Mai 2010)

Moin,
hat schon jemand die neue Oryx und kann eine fundierte Aussage bezüglich der Grösse machen ? Welchen Eindruck macht der Stoff ? Die Verarbeitung und Funktion ? Fragen über Fragen über Fr.... . Am meisten interessiert mich dabei die Grösse, da im letzten Jahr die Gr. M bzw. L ziemlich groß ausfielen. Danke im Vorraus Toolpusher69.


----------



## evilMonkeey (8. Mai 2010)

So bin nun vom TrÜbpl zurück und hab leider immer noch nix von BMO bekommen...erfahrungsbericht muss also immer noch warten :-(


----------



## miguelito (20. Mai 2010)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat schon jemand die neue Oryx und kann eine fundierte Aussage bezüglich der Grösse machen ? Welchen Eindruck macht der Stoff ? Die Verarbeitung und Funktion ? Fragen über Fragen über Fr.... . Am meisten interessiert mich dabei die Grösse, da im letzten Jahr die Gr. M bzw. L ziemlich groß ausfielen. Danke im Vorraus Toolpusher69.



Hi,
würde mir auch gerne eine Oryx zulegen, leider gibt es bei mir in der nähe keinen Händler, d.h. ich muss die Hose übers Internet bestellen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Hosen größenmäßig ausfallen? Bin 1,87m groß und aber ziemlich mager, d.h. die Hosen müssen lang aber nicht zu weit sein. Was sagt ihr, M oder L?
Danke für eure Antworten!
lgm


----------



## Ladape (20. Mai 2010)

also ich habe mir jetzt die platzangst sachen geholt und finde die auch schweine geil
kann die nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## CQB (20. Mai 2010)

Ladape schrieb:


> also ich habe mir jetzt die platzangst sachen geholt und finde die auch schweine geil
> kann die nur weiterempfehlen



Psst


----------



## ecbguerilla (21. Mai 2010)

Wenn jemand von euch ne Platzangst Ventec 2010 Schwarz in XL braucht, ich verkaufe meine. 1 Monat alt ist die Jacke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (21. Mai 2010)

was willst du denn dafür haben?


----------



## andi. (27. Mai 2010)

Radkarsten schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine Frage zur Ventec Jacke. Hat jemand Erfahrungen bei starkem Regen, taugt die da was? Wie sieht es mit dem Gewicht aus. Kann man die auch auf längeren Touren tragen, oder ist sie sehr schwer? Sollte bei mir nämlich auch mal für längere WE-Ausflüge gut sein. Und, jetzt letzte Frage, ist die nur was für Frühjahr/Winter oder lässt sie sich auch im Sommer bei mal kühleren Temperaturen tragen? Wäre über eure Erfahrungsberichte dankbar!



Kann jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## J.O (28. Mai 2010)

Habe gestern meine Oryx Zip-Off Pant bekommen bin echt begeistert passt super nur die Taschen könnten etwas größer sein. Bei den heutigen Temperaturen leicht grenz wertig aber die Lüftungsöffnungen sind super.


----------



## Unruheherdt (1. Juni 2010)

Habe hier ne PLATZANGST Hellbent in Größe L zu verkaufen. VHB 90 EUR!!!

Die Hose wurde nur einmal kurz zur Anprobe in der Wohnung getragen. Ist mir leider zu groß. Oder möchte sie einer gegen ne Hellbent in Größe M tauschen? 

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.

Servus


----------



## m93 (2. Juni 2010)

Hi,
mich würde auch mal interessieren ob die Jacke auch bei Regen was taugt. 
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung? 

LG


----------



## andi. (3. Juni 2010)

Wie warm ist die Ventec so? Kann nicht mal jemand nen paar Worte dazu schreiben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (3. Juni 2010)

Also im Vergleich zur *2009er Platzangst - Hardride Proline Jacket *kommt mir die *2010er Ventec* etwas "wärmer" vor.

Meines Erachtens liegt es am stabileren (Außen-)Material der Jacke.

Des weiteren verfügt die Ventec, im Vgl. zur Hardride, über etwas "dickere" Stofflagen.

Also zur aktuellen Jahreszeit ist die Jacke nichts,... aber wir haben z.Zt. ja auch ein Bombenwetter!

Die Ventec würde ich persönlich als sehr gut geeignete Übergangsjacke empfehlen!


Da ich beide Jacken hab, kann ich sagen, dass beide "auf ihre Art" ganz angenehm zu tragen sind!!

Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen


----------



## svenson69 (5. Juni 2010)

hallo zusammen

kann mir vielleicht jemand bei der größe von der hardride oder ventec  jacken helfen.
bin 175cm und wiege 63kg und eigentlich schmal gebaut.unter die jacke  sollten auch noch protektoren passen.

welche grösse soll ich nehmen?

S oder M

schon mal danke


----------



## Mircwidu (5. Juni 2010)

also ich hab bei 180 und 67kg ne S.
M sollte dir zu groß sein. Aber am besten anprobieren.
Bei mir hat die M mit Protektoren noch nen müh besser gepasst und dann aber ohne schlechter. Also hab ich mich für S entschieden. Passt Perfekt und auch Protektoren gehen noch drunter.


----------



## followupup (6. September 2010)

Könnte mal jemand die Beinbreite unten bei einer Hellbent in Größe M / L oder  größer nachmessen. 

Danke


----------



## <NoFear> (6. September 2010)

Die neue 2011er Kollektion wird sehr geil... und vor allem "farbenfroh"!

Hab sie mir auf der EUROBIKE vergangenen Samstag angesehen. Da sind wirklich ein paar nette Teile dabei!

Ventec wird in ähnlicher Machart neu aufgelegt. Die Jacke hat dann noch zusätzliche Gimmicks wie z.B. eine Goggle-Innentasche und ne zusätzliche Tasche für den MP3 Player! Nun... wer's braucht!

Ansonsten sind die Designs der neuen Freeride Trikots im Großen und Ganzen auch gelungen!


----------



## waschi82 (7. September 2010)

gibts da schon bilder??


----------



## <NoFear> (8. September 2010)

hab den 2011er Katalog


----------



## wildermarkus (9. September 2010)

Hat schon jemand das Softshell Jacket ?
Und kann was darüber sagen?

Gruß


----------



## <NoFear> (9. September 2010)

Du meinst die 2010er Softshelljacke?!?

Hab den 09er Vorgänger das SOFTRIDE-Jacket. Ist soweit eine gute Jacke. Unterscheidet sich in der Funktionalität/Ausstattung leider nicht von anderen Softshells.


----------



## wildermarkus (9. September 2010)

Ja die 2010er.
Warum leider?Wenn du doch zufrieden mit deiner bist.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. September 2010)

Gibts denn schon was neues für 2011? Bilder von der Eurobike oder ähnliches?
Auf der Homepage gibts leider noch nischt zu sehen.

Okay auf der vorderen seite steht schon was aber ich wird gern Bilder sehen


----------



## benchmark (13. September 2010)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Gibts denn schon was neues für 2011? Bilder von der Eurobike oder ähnliches?
> Auf der Homepage gibts leider noch nischt zu sehen.
> 
> Okay auf der vorderen seite steht schon was aber ich wird gern Bilder sehen



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5433441&fbid=428472312023&id=188743457023


----------



## kNiRpS (14. September 2010)

bei www.funbox-shop.de gibts momentan alle Platzangst2010-Sachen 50% billiger. war heute dort und hab mir die Onyx-Pant für 67euro geholt  ventec jacke war leider nichtmehr da (auch für 67euro)
vielleicht findet der eine oder andere von euch ja auch noch was


----------



## Escobar78 (15. September 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,
hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber fallen die Platzangst Hosen wirklich so groß aus ? Laut Tabelle müsste ich bei einer Beinlänge von knapp 100cm und Hürtumfang knapp 92cm, eine Hose in der Größe S nehmen. Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Besten dank vorab

Gruß Kevin


----------



## kNiRpS (15. September 2010)

platzangst-klamotten fallen riesig aus. ich hab ne short in XS und die oryx in S bei einer kölrpergröße von 178cm(schmal gebaut)
normalerweiße trage ich M oder L


----------



## Escobar78 (15. September 2010)

Bin auch 178cm. Werd mir dann auch mal eine Oryx in S bestellen.
Dank dir für die Info


----------



## kNiRpS (15. September 2010)

also von der länge her wird sie dann gut passen. nur oben am bund musst (zumindest ich) die hose dann recht eng stellen.


----------



## M.C (15. September 2010)

Wie fällt die Größe der 2010er "Oryx" im Hüft/Bauchbereich aus?
(ich bin 178 mit kleinen Bierbäuchen )
Überlege noch zwischen M und L.


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Mircwidu (15. September 2010)

also m oder l ist meiner meihnung nach zu groß
schau dir mal die S an.

Ich hab mit 180 schlank sogar die xs (aber 2009)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (15. September 2010)

@M.C.: nimm S. mit bäuchlein dürfte die perfekt passen


----------



## M.C (15. September 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> @M.C.: nimm S. mit bäuchlein dürfte die perfekt passen




Kommt mir aber schon zu klein vor!
Sind die Hosen bei der Hüfte wirklich so weit geschnitten 


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## J.O (15. September 2010)

Also ich habe mich einfach an den Tabellen von Platzangst orientiert und das hat sehr gut gepasst.
Ich habe eine oryx in XL bei 187 und 86 kg und die passt an der Hüfte und in der Länge Perfekt.


----------



## pdm82 (16. September 2010)

Ich trage die Platzangst Sachen in M bei 180cm Größe. Trage sonst auch immer M. Irgendwie versteh ich die Diskussion nicht so ganz bzgl. der Größen. Das die Teile weiter geschnitten sind um Schoner drunter zu tragen sollte ja klar sein.


----------



## Mircwidu (16. September 2010)

die 2010 Modelle sind da aber eindeutig besser geworden.
Bei den 2009 konntest du bei 180 und schlanker figur die S trotzdem einfach ausziehen. Da musstest du den Bund extrem zuziehen. Deshalb bin ich bei XS gelandet. Hier passt der Bund besser und die Länge geht grad noch so in Ordnung.


----------



## M.C (16. September 2010)

So, habe mir gerade die "Oryx" in M und L bestellt.
Die nicht passende wird wieder zurück gesendet.
*

*M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin2033 (17. September 2010)

Also bei diesem Funbox shop ist wohl alles schon weg! )c:


----------



## M.C (17. September 2010)

Hier gibt es noch einiges.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/a...253e569da739efd5&keywords=Platzangst&x=53&y=6



M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Merlin2033 (17. September 2010)

schon, aber nicht zu 50%!!!


----------



## M.C (17. September 2010)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> schon, aber nicht zu 50%!!!




Man kann nicht alles haben 


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Merlin2033 (17. September 2010)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> hab den 2011er Katalog


 
Her damit, lad mal rauf, oder gibts den irgendwo schon online?


----------



## <NoFear> (17. September 2010)

das neueste von platzangst findest du hier:




benchmark schrieb:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5433441&fbid=428472312023&id=188743457023


----------



## M.C (17. September 2010)

Eurobike 2010:


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSOsyZ552a0&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Platzangst auf der Eurobike 2010 - fahrrad.de[/nomedia]



M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## waschi82 (17. September 2010)

cool...sieht man schon was neues!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. September 2010)

Boar die Hosen sind ja mal weit geschnitten. Ist das nicht eher hindernd?
Die Jacke ist geil, gut durchdacht und von Style her sieht sie super aus.


----------



## Sandy UK (18. September 2010)

Würde gern von euch wissen wie es bei den Platzangst Hosen und Jacken mit dem Einsatzbereich aussieht.

Fahre selbst sehr viel Touren mit Trails/Feldweg halt ne Allmountain Mischung. 
Trage sonst immer enge Radlerhosen. Die sind zwar funktionell jedoch würde ich etwas weiteres/lockeres dem ganzen vorziehen.
Evtl. auch zum drüberziehen für die Winterzeit.

Kann man also mit Platzangst Hosen auch gut Am fahren oder scheuert / stört der weitere Sitz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThunderRoad (18. September 2010)

Snady schrieb:


> Würde gern von euch wissen wie es bei den Platzangst Hosen und Jacken mit dem Einsatzbereich aussieht.



Ich hab seit zwei Wochen die Ventec-Jacke (2010), die würde ich als sehr universell bezeichnen. Allerdings wars bei uns im Moment noch zu warm, daß ich sie mal richtig ausprobieren konnte. Musste heute sehr früh raus und es war saukalt (5°C) und sie hat gut warmgehalten - allerdings war ich nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs. Ich find die Jacke sehr gut durchdacht (endlich mal ne brauchbare Kaputze) und verarbeitet. Für mich ist sie genauso als Bike- wie als Alltagsjacke für Herbst und wärmere Wintertage geplant.

Größenmäßig fällt sie normal aus (M bei nicht ganz schlanken 1,74m - kleiner dürfte sie nicht sein), am Bund ziemlich eng. Dadurch sitzt sie auf dem Bike sehr gut. Ansonsten ist der Schnitt nicht sehr Bike-spezifisch (Rücken etwas verlängert, aber nicht so extrem wie bei anderen Jacken). Der Stoff ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig (wie eine dünne Zeltplane) und raschelt anfangs stark, das gibt sich aber bald.
Ich hab die schwarze, aber die babyblaue hätte mir besser gefallen. Ist allerdings nicht ganz so tauglich für den Alltag


----------



## <NoFear> (18. September 2010)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Ich hab seit zwei Wochen die Ventec-Jacke (2010), die würde ich als sehr universell bezeichnen. Allerdings wars bei uns im Moment noch zu warm, daß ich sie mal richtig ausprobieren konnte. Musste heute sehr früh raus und es war saukalt (5°C) und sie hat gut warmgehalten - allerdings war ich nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs. Ich find die Jacke sehr gut durchdacht (endlich mal ne brauchbare Kaputze) und verarbeitet. Für mich ist sie genauso als Bike- wie als Alltagsjacke für Herbst und wärmere Wintertage geplant.
> 
> Größenmäßig fällt sie normal aus (M bei nicht ganz schlanken 1,74m - kleiner dürfte sie nicht sein), am Bund ziemlich eng. Dadurch sitzt sie auf dem Bike sehr gut. Ansonsten ist der Schnitt nicht sehr Bike-spezifisch (Rücken etwas verlängert, aber nicht so extrem wie bei anderen Jacken). Der Stoff ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig (wie eine dünne Zeltplane) und raschelt anfangs stark, das gibt sich aber bald.
> Ich hab die schwarze, aber die babyblaue hätte mir besser gefallen. Ist allerdings nicht ganz so tauglich für den Alltag



kann mich den ausführungen von ThunderRoad voll und ganz anschließen... nur *babyblau*?

*black* rules


----------



## M.C (18. September 2010)

So, habe mir jetzt die Ventec Jacke in blau bestellt.



M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Merlin2033 (19. September 2010)

War gestern mal im shop um die oryx zu probieren, die s ist ein wenig zu eng für meinen arsch und die m zu lang für meine kurzen beine, tja shit happens!


----------



## M.C (19. September 2010)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> War gestern mal im shop um die oryx zu probieren, die s ist ein wenig zu eng für meinen arsch und die m zu lang für meine kurzen beine, tja shit happens!




Wie groß bist du?


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Merlin2033 (19. September 2010)

Ich bin 173cm gross und im moment 77kg.


----------



## M.C (21. September 2010)

M.C schrieb:


> So, habe mir gerade die "Oryx" in M und L bestellt.
> Die nicht passende wird wieder zurück gesendet.




Ist die M geworden (bei 178cm und "noch" 83kg).
Die L ist schon sehr lang.


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## nullstein (22. September 2010)

Würd mir gern die Flash Short gönnen.Bin mir aber sehr unsicher bzgl der Größe.Bin 184cm bei 78kg.Hab normalerweise in Jeans ne 30er Weite bzw 48. Tendiere ja zu M,da ich mal die Klipspringer von 2009 an hatte und da war M obenrum ok.Aber ich hab gehört,dass die 2010er Kollektion etwas kleiner ausfällt als die 09er.Also was sagt ihr?M oder L?


----------



## PioneerPixel (23. September 2010)

Ich bin zwar etwas größer als du kann aber sagen, dass mir die Oryx-Zip-Off-Pant z. B. in L obenrum schon viel zu weit war. Ich trage sonst 32iger Weiter. 

Ich denke also du wirst mit M gut bedient sein. 
*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (23. September 2010)

hallo zusammen!
kann mir jemand etwas über die "climex" jacke sagen?!
so ein kleiner erfahrungsbericht wäre sehr nice!
strapazierfähigkeit/ wasserdichte etc....
besten gruß sebo


----------



## Jedisonic (23. September 2010)

Moin zusammen!

Habe heute meine blaue Ventec bekommen. War bei bike-mailorder.de im Angebot. Habe bei 175cm und 67kg Größe S genommen und muss sagen: die sitzt perfekt. Liegt am unteren Bund gut an, Armellänge top. Bin nun auf die kälteren Tage gespannt, um zu schauen, ob das mit den vielen Belüftungen auch so hinhaut. Werde das Teil auch auf alle Fälle mit in den Skiurlaub nehmen.


----------



## Fabu82 (26. September 2010)

@Jedisonic,mach mal bitte Bilder von der Jacke.Danke

Mfg Gordon


----------



## ThunderRoad (26. September 2010)

Nachdem bei uns die Temperaturen von 27°C am Donnerstag auf 11°C heute abgestürzt sind (das fühlt sich an wie im sibirischen Winter), wars mal Zeit die Ventec aufm Bike auszuprobieren.
Fazit: Der Schnitt ist perfekt, besser könnte sie nicht sitzen. Auch temperatur- und schwitztechnisch (ich schwitze viel) ist alles OK (nicht super-atmungsaktiv, aber auch keine Müllsack-Sauna). Der einzige Kritikpunkt ist, daß man den Doppelreißverschluß unter den Achseln kaum bedienen kann, wenn man einen Rucksack trägt (die Riemen laufen drüber) und daß man die Öffnungen an den Ärmeln IMHO nicht braucht. Könnte man also meiner Meinung nach beides weglassen. Sonst sehr gut.
Wenn Stadler jetzt endlich mein Gore Thermotrikot und die lange Scott-Hose liefert kann die Kälte kommen (auf das Zeug warte ich schon >2 Wochen und das Aldi-Zeugs was ich jetzt hab taugt nix).


----------



## Flitschbirne (27. September 2010)

Hat jemand Interesse an einer Hardride Jacket aus 2009 in L?


----------



## innerloop (28. September 2010)

soll ich den 2011er platzangst katalog einscannen und hochladen oder mach ich damit die werbestrategie von platzangst kaputt. es wird ja schon einen grund geben, dass man diesen katalog noch nicht im inet findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (28. September 2010)

Wenn die den auf der Eurobike verteilt haben oder sowas glaube ich spricht nichts dagegen. Wenn der nur an "Ausgewählte" Personen verteilt wurde wäre ich vorsichtig...


----------



## _Sebo_ (28. September 2010)

lad hoch! wenn die den rausgegeben haben, müssen die damit rechnen! ist doch gute werbung hier! man sieht bei facebook auch schon einige fotos der neuen reihe...!!!


----------



## Toolpusher69 (28. September 2010)

@ sebo
ich besitze die Climex sowie die Ventec. Beide Jacken sind sehr gut tragbar, wobei die Ventec den Schweiß besser abführt. In der Climex kommt man schnell ins schwitzen und dann werden die Unterwäsche bzw. das Trikot, T-Shirt schnell feucht durch die Haut. Beide Jacken sind winddicht, die Climex ist wasserabweisend ! nicht wasserdicht. Die Ventec ist absolut wasserdicht. Beide sind auch als Streetwear super tragbar ( meine sind beide schwarz ). Die Climex ist vom Gewicht her sehr leicht, hat dafür jedoch nicht so viele Gimmicks wie die Ventec. Zipper für die Entlüfter ( ca.20cm ) unter den Armen, Fronttaschen links wie rechts. Eine Fronttasche in der Mitte und eine nicht abnehmbare Kaputze. Die Ventec ist besser durchdacht, wie z.B. abnehmbare Kaputze - Innentasche für MP3-Player - Mehrfachbelüftungszipper rechts/links - Frontreißverschluss um in die Jacke zu greifen, ohne sie öffnen zu müssen - Gummiversteller zur Straffung der Weite etc.
So, ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen. Man sollte sich einfach beide Jacken ansehen und dann entscheiden ( oder beide kaufen  ).
@innerloop, ja bitte her damit !
Gruß aus der Grafschaft, Toolpusher69


----------



## nullstein (28. September 2010)

Welche Größe sollte man denn bei der Ventec bei 184cm und ca 79kg nehmen? Schwanke zwischen M und L.


----------



## M.C (28. September 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Welche Größe sollte man denn bei der Ventec bei 184cm und ca 79kg nehmen? Schwanke zwischen M und L.




Ich bin 178cm und 82kg und habe sie mir in L bestellt.
Werde sie aber hauptsächlich als Freizeitjacke tragen.


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Toolpusher69 (28. September 2010)

Meine Maße : 185cm mit 88Kg. Ich habe die Ventec in L sowie die Climex in XL ( Wintereinsatz ).

Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## MindPatterns (28. September 2010)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Meine Maße : 185cm mit 88Kg. Ich habe die Ventec in L sowie die Climex in XL ( Wintereinsatz ).
> 
> Gruß Toolpusher69



Pusher, würd bei Dir bei der Ventec noch ne Protektorenjacke drunterpassen?

Ich plane auch die Hose mit Protektorenjacke zu tragen, wegen Hüftschutz bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die L langt. Bei den Jeans trag ich in der Regel ne 33 Weiter (Levis 512 bootcut ).

Fürn paar Hints wär ich dankbar, hab leider keinen Shop hier, der die Sachen führt, und Hose und Jacke scheinen für die Wintersaison ganz gut zu sein.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (28. September 2010)

@ mindpatterns, klares nein. Wenn ich mit Jacket fahre dann ohne Ventec in L ( zu klein ). In XL würde bei meiner Grösse und Gewicht klappen. Unter der Climex in XL passt das Jacket jedenfalls. Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## _Sebo_ (29. September 2010)

danke für den bericht...!!! 
gruß sebo


----------



## pommes5 (29. September 2010)

Also ich hab die Hardride von 2009 in L und habe keinerlei Schwierigkeiten, bei meinen 1,83 und 90 Kilo noch mein Safety-Jacket drunter zu tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule123 (29. September 2010)

frage an die ventec besitzer: 

wie ist die kapuze? ich würde mir die jacke sofort bestellen, allerdings sieht man nirgendwo die kapuze in gebrauch. wie ist die geschnitten? ich hasse es wenn die kapuzen so riesig sind und nur durch einen zug vorne halt haben. hat vielleicht jemand ein bild wo die kapuze getragen wird?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. September 2010)

Ich will endlich die neue Kollektion sehen!!!!!
Wann veröffentlichen die sie normalerweise?


----------



## Jedisonic (30. September 2010)

Ventec Jacke: Die Kapuze funktioniert wie bei z. B. Jack Wolfskin. Quasi zwei Spanner vorne re- & li., um den Kopfumfang anzupassen und ein Spanner am Hinterkopf, damit die Kapuze nicht über die Stirn rutscht.


----------



## <NoFear> (30. September 2010)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ich will endlich die neue Kollektion sehen!!!!!
> Wann veröffentlichen die sie normalerweise?




Anfang März 2011


----------



## rigger (30. September 2010)

Ich hab jetzt meine Ventec in XL bekommen und sie passt mir bis auf nen etwas engen sitz an der Hüfte genau. 104 kg bei 176 cm.

Ist Top verarbeitet!


----------



## nullstein (30. September 2010)

Zum Thema Größe: scheint etwas knifflig zu sein.Nachdem mir die meisten bei 184cm und 79kg zu ner Ventec in L geraten haben,habe ich heute ausgiebig anprobiert und gekauft  Ventec in L ist VIEL zu groß.Hab ne M genommen und Ellenbogenschützer passen locker drunter.Gleiches Spiel bei der Oryx und der Flash.Fazit:ick wollt ne Jacke und hab nun ne Jacke,ne Oryx und ne Flash.Und das Problem wie ich das meiner genervten Freundin erkläre.


----------



## MindPatterns (30. September 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ventec in L ist VIEL zu groß.Hab ne M genommen und Ellenbogenschützer passen locker drunter.Gleiches Spiel bei der Oryx und der Flash.Fazit:ick wollt ne Jacke und hab nun ne Jacke,ne Oryx und ne Flash.Und das Problem wie ich das meiner genervten Freundin erkläre.



hehe... ich hab die Ventec in L bestellt und wer dann mal berichten. Ich hab ziemlich breite Schultern bei 180/90kg und werd mal schaun, was die Madass dazu sagt.


----------



## M.C (2. Oktober 2010)

Gestern ist meine Ventec in L gekommen und die passt mir bei 178cm und 82kg perfekt.


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## MindPatterns (2. Oktober 2010)

Also, meine ventec in L ist heute gekommen. Sitzt und paßt perfekt. Spannt allerdings ein wenig, wenn ich mit dem Hintern hinter den Sattel gehe - unter den Armen (mit Madass drunter). Hab allerdings auch ein recht breites Kreuz. Ich seh es nicht als kritisch an, aber ich überprüf trotzdem mal, ob die Nähte das mitmachen.
Sonst paßt sie perfekt und ich bin von Haptik und Farbe (blau) begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (2. Oktober 2010)

Bei der L waren vei mir die Ärmel viel zu lang.Naja...Grad erste Runde mit der Ventec und der Flash gedreht.Ventec ist z.Zt. Noch viel zu warm (heute ca 16 Grad mit kurzem Coolmax Shirt drunter).Sie ist sehr bequem beim biken,winddicht und hat nen Streifschuss vom Baum locker weggesteckt.Bin begeistert.Die Flash ist der Hammer.Super bequem,angenehm leichter Stoff (im Vergleich zur Oryx) und überall Taschen.Dazu die extra geile Optik.hat sich also gelohnt


----------



## M.C (2. Oktober 2010)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> ich bin von Haptik und Farbe (blau) begeistert.



Ich bin auch begeistert.
Das blau ist cool.

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## wildermarkus (3. Oktober 2010)

Wie ist es denn mit der Größe bei der Climax Softshell Jacket?

Weiß das jemand?

Grüße


----------



## Flitschbirne (6. Oktober 2010)

M.C schrieb:


> Ich bin auch begeistert.
> Das blau ist cool.
> 
> M.f.G
> ...



Solange keine Flecke drauf sind


----------



## innerloop (6. Oktober 2010)

hier ist die größentabelle von platzangst:

http://www.platzangst-shop.com/shop_content.php/coID/122

ich habe damit die für mich optimale größe für die ventec gefunden!


----------



## Red-Stone (7. Oktober 2010)

Habe jetzt endlich auch Bikekleider von PZA gekauft. Hatte vorher ein paar Pulli's und T-Shirts gekauft von denen ich sehr begeistert war.

Habe jetzt die Ventec Jacke, die Flash Hose und die Oryx Hose bestellt. Alles in M bei 1,77m und 78kg.
Bin von der Qualität schwer begeistert. Sehr funktionell und durchdacht und die Verarbeitungsqualität ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Echt top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (24. Oktober 2010)

mal ne etwas ungewöhlichere Frage: wie bekommt ihr den die Oryx Hose wieder sauber? hab die jetzt nach ner leichten schlammschlacht in der waschmaschine gehabt, aber der obligatorische "Dreck-am-Arsch" geht nich so ganz raus.
also dachte ich mir heute nach ner weiteren schlammschlacht, mach ich das ding doch ma von hand sauber. geht aber genauso wenig...eher noch schlechter.

jemand n tipp oder is das bei diesem schweren material "normal"?


----------



## Jedisonic (24. Oktober 2010)

Ebenfalls schwer begeistert! Nach meiner heutigen Schlammschlacht habe ich mein Bike abgesprüht und dachte was soll's, hast die schlammige Ventec ja gerade noch an, sprühst die doch gleich mit ab. Gesagt, getan. Mit nem feinen Sprühstrahl im bekleideten Zustand den Schlamm von der Jacke gespült. Das Wasser zieht kein Stück ein, fängt gleich an zu perlen und lässt sich so einfach runter schütteln. einfach genial, das Teil!


----------



## mokka_ (24. Oktober 2010)

Jedisonic schrieb:


> Ebenfalls schwer begeistert! Nach meiner heutigen Schlammschlacht habe ich mein Bike abgesprüht und dachte was soll's, hast die schlammige Ventec ja gerade noch an, sprühst die doch gleich mit ab. Gesagt, getan. Mit nem feinen Sprühstrahl im bekleideten Zustand den Schlamm von der Jacke gespült. Das Wasser zieht kein Stück ein, fängt gleich an zu perlen und lässt sich so einfach runter schütteln. einfach genial, das Teil!



ohne worte dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen. ich bin restlos begeistert von der jacke. platzangst halt. die werden von jahr zu jahr besser weiter so


----------



## Airhaenz (24. Oktober 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> mal ne etwas ungewöhlichere Frage: wie bekommt ihr den die Oryx Hose wieder sauber? hab die jetzt nach ner leichten schlammschlacht in der waschmaschine gehabt, aber der obligatorische "Dreck-am-Arsch" geht nich so ganz raus.
> also dachte ich mir heute nach ner weiteren schlammschlacht, mach ich das ding doch ma von hand sauber. geht aber genauso wenig...eher noch schlechter.
> 
> jemand n tipp oder is das bei diesem schweren material "normal"?



hab genau das gleiche Problem--


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. Oktober 2010)

Habe mir mal den Katalog zu schicken lassen. Was für geile Klamotten die sie für die nächste Saison im Programm haben.
Die Auswahl ist größer und nochmal schicker geworden


----------



## paule123 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir jetzt ne Ventec in XL geholt, passt bei 1,88/knapp 100kg und etwas breitem Kreuz gut. An der Hüfte eng, aber das sollte bei ner Fahrradjacke auch so sein, Ärmel schön lang und die Rückenverlängerung reicht auch aus. 
Kann mich den vorherigen Postern nur anschliessen, absolut wind- und wasserfest. Nur die Kapuze könnte besser sein, die scheint mir bei XL für Alienköpfe gedacht zu sein, ich muss die Gummizüge fast auf Anschlag ziehen damit die beim Fahren nicht vom Kopf fliegt.


----------



## kNiRpS (24. Oktober 2010)

die kapuze si ja auch dafür gedacht nen helm(fullface?) drunter tragen zu können  deswegen so groß

@airhaenz: hab eben mal ne email an platzangst geschrieben  vielleicht können die ja weiterhelfen. werd die antwort dann hier posten.


----------



## PioneerPixel (25. Oktober 2010)

Wie haltet ihr eure Ventec Jacken nach einer Schlammschlacht sauber ? Traue mich noch nicht wirklich damit bei dem Sauwetter durch den Schlamm, da ich die Jacke auch als Alltagsjacke verwende.
Imprägniert ihr auch ab und an ? Wenn ja was empfiehlt sich hier ?


----------



## kNiRpS (25. Oktober 2010)

ui das ging aber flott, hab schon ne antwort von platzangst bekommen.



> Hi Bene,
> 
> Du kannst die ORYX pants bei 40° waschen und in der Vorbehandlung
> die markanten Stellen wie beschrieben mit Geschirrspüler aufweichen.
> ...


----------



## Flitschbirne (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir im Supermarkt so ein Spray geholt. Das spray ich dann vor dem Waschen auf die besonders dreckigen Stellen. Funktioniert ganz gut. Den Tip hatte ich auch vom Platzangst-Support irgendwann mal bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.C (26. Oktober 2010)

Sollte man die Ventec nach dem waschen eigentlich wieder neu imprägnieren?


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## chem (26. Oktober 2010)

hab die ventec auch gestern bekommen und bin begeistert, super sitz, sieht toll aus und hoffentlich auch sehr funktional.

habe sie in xl bestellt bei 1.90 und ca 90kg.


----------



## paule123 (26. Oktober 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> die kapuze si ja auch dafür gedacht nen helm(fullface?) drunter tragen zu können  deswegen so groß



das macht sinn gar nicht dran gedacht, nutze die ventec überwiegend als alltagsjacke.


----------



## PiR4Te (28. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

habe auch vor mir die Ventec zu bestellen,
- seit ihr der Meinung man könnte sie auch als Winterjacke nutzen, zB zum Snowborden?
- Ist sie ein wenig isoliert oder müßte man sie in verbindung mit Fleece tragen?
- Wie seit ihr den mit der Atmungsaktivität zufrieden?

hab ja bis jetzt nur gutes gelesen 

Gruss


----------



## Flitschbirne (28. Oktober 2010)

Fleece macht schon Sinn denke ich. Sie hat natürlich keine Features wie Schneefang oder ähnliches wie manch andere Snowboard-/Skijacke.

Aber geht bestimmt. Robust ist sie allemal...


----------



## kNiRpS (28. Oktober 2010)

also ich würde mal sagen mit longsleeve oder fleece kannste die bei schönem wetter auch zum snowboarden anziehen. bei schlechtem wetter wäre ich vorsichtig, ich glaube da wird dir in der jacke mit schnee usw recht schnell kalt.


----------



## Jedisonic (28. Oktober 2010)

Also ich werde meine Ventec auch mit in den Skiurlaub nehmen. Fahre die Jacke bei den momentanen Temperaturen auch nur mit einem Funktionsshirt darunter und es ist mollig genug. Denke im Schnee geht das mit nem Sportunterhemd und nem Logsleeve darunter auch voll in Ordnung.


----------



## Sardic (28. Oktober 2010)

Ventec in XL ist ausverkauft -.- Ich könnte kotzen.

Edit : Bei andern Shops gefunden^^ aber die wir rar.


----------



## Mattulla (28. Oktober 2010)

Wieso dauert es eigentlich so lange bis die 2011er Modelle in den Handel kommen? Und vorallem, wenn es noch fast ein halbes Jahr hin ist, wieso ist dann schon jetzt überall Ausverkauf und alle begehrten Größen und Farben bereits vergriffen? Wir reden hier ja nicht über Bademoden, sondern über Jacken und lange Hosen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (28. Oktober 2010)

Herbst, ...  *WINTER* ... ??!!  

solche Sachen sind "realistisch" betrachtet SAISONWARE!

Die Lager der Shops wollen geräumt sein, bevor das 2011er Zeugs available ist.


----------



## OltaBanolta (29. Oktober 2010)

Eine Frage zu den Jacken (insbesondere zu der Climex und der Ventec): Wie schauts denn von der Länge her aus? Will eine JAcke, die nicht zu weit geschnitten ist aber dennoch lang genug für 188m Körpergröße? Bin ich da bei Platzangst überhaupt richtig, oder schneiden die doch eher breit (weil das sieht - wenn man relativ groß und schlank ist - meistens besch... aus)??


----------



## Red-Stone (29. Oktober 2010)

Meine Ventec ist in M bei 1,77m und 76kg nackisch, normal geschnitten. Sie ist im Rücken länger, so dass sie etwas über das Gesäss reicht.
Oben ist sie etwas weiter, unten im Hüftbereich liegt sie enger an. Für mich ist der Schnitt tip-top.


----------



## M.C (30. Oktober 2010)

Habe mir gestern noch eine Maloja "Bones" bestellt.
Bin schon gespannt, wie sie sich im Vergleich zu meiner "Oryx" schlägt!

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## paule123 (30. Oktober 2010)

@ OltaBanolta
Ich hab die Ventec in XL und die Länge ist optimal, vorne eher kurz, hinten lang genug. Bin ebenfall 1,88 aber nicht ganz schlank, deswegen könnte dir die XL zu weit sein. Würde es mit der L probieren und hoffen das die nicht viel kürzer ist.


----------



## JustFlying (30. Oktober 2010)

Habe mit 1.89 auch zur XL gegriffen- ich trage die Jacke sowohl in meiner Freizeit als auch zum Biken (dann mit Safety-Jacket) und die Jacke passt top. Ich bin zwar recht schmal, habe aber so lange Arme das mir eine L nicht passen würde.
Falls deine Arme nicht Überlänge habe und du auch nicht planst, mit ner Safety-Jacket zu fahren, sollte L eigentlich passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackDiver (31. Oktober 2010)

Red-Stone schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die Ventec Jacke, die Flash Hose und die Oryx Hose bestellt. Alles in M bei 1,77m und 78kg.



Wie passt dir die Oryx in M? Ich hab ziemlich die gleiche Größe+Gewicht u. bin mir nicht ganz sicher laut den Angaben hier.... Wie weit reicht die Hose dann mit abgezippten Beinen ungefähr runter?


----------



## Mattulla (31. Oktober 2010)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Herbst, ...  *WINTER* ... ??!!
> 
> solche Sachen sind "realistisch" betrachtet SAISONWARE!
> 
> Die Lager der Shops wollen geräumt sein, bevor das 2011er Zeugs available ist.




Irgendwer schrieb, dass die neuen Sachen erst im März 2011 in die Läden kommen.

Saisonware hin oder her, m.E. sollten zwischen den Modelljahren nicht fast 6 Monate liegen. Wollte mir die Ventec kaufen, nur leider ist diese schon überall in XXL ausverkauft und auf das Nachfolgermodell muss  ich jetzt bis März warten.


----------



## nullstein (31. Oktober 2010)

Das mit den Größen bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Bin 184cm mit 79kg und hab die Ventec, die Oryx und die Flash in M. Und alles passt perfekt

Mal ne Frage zum Waschen:
Wie wascht ihr die Ventec? Per Hand oder in der Maschine? Bei wieviel °C, Schleuderzahl?? In meiner Jacke ist kein Infoschild oder ich bin blind.


----------



## Fabu82 (31. Oktober 2010)

> Wollte mir die Ventec kaufen, nur leider ist diese schon überall in XXL  ausverkauft und auf das Nachfolgermodell muss  ich jetzt bis März  warten.


Ist aber nichts neues,es werden halt schon die neuen Produkte gefertigt,daher wird die 2010 Kollektion noch abverkauft und wie hat die Großmutter schon gesagt:"Wer nicht kommt zur rechten zeit,der nimmt das was übrig bleibt !"  



nullstein schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum Waschen:
> Wie wascht ihr die Ventec? Per Hand oder in der Maschine? Bei wieviel °C, Schleuderzahl?? In meiner Jacke ist kein Infoschild oder ich bin blind.




Links unten ist ein kleiner Zipfel,waschen bei 30°,*kein* Trockner/Bleichmittel/Bügeleisen nutzen!

Mfg Gordon


----------



## Red-Stone (31. Oktober 2010)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Wie passt dir die Oryx in M? Ich hab ziemlich die gleiche Größe+Gewicht u. bin mir nicht ganz sicher laut den Angaben hier.... Wie weit reicht die Hose dann mit abgezippten Beinen ungefähr runter?



Passt mir recht gut. Hatte sie gestern das erste Mal ausgiebig getestet. Da es mir mit Protektoren zu warm war, habe ich die Beine abgezippt.
Fand die Länge perfekt, da sie leicht über die Knie ragt, und somit über die Protektoren. Hasse es nämlich wenn ein Short über die Knieprotektoren rutscht. Sieht affig aus und stört beim Fahren.

War verwundert über den Komfort. Die Hose ist recht grob vom Material her (meine Hellbent ist dünner und somit flexibler) und ist auch lauter (Scheuergeräusch des Stoff's). Hätte gedacht, dass sie deshalb eher für Park resp. mehrheitlich abfahrtorientiertes Fahren zu gebrauchen ist, doch dem ist nicht so. Die Hose sitzt gut und beim Fahren störte mich gar nichts. Robust und stabil ist sie auf jeden Fall auch.


----------



## wildermarkus (1. November 2010)

@ Mattulla

Schau mal da wegen der Jacke nach

http://www.unitybikes.de/shop/Bekleidung/Jacken/Platzangst-VENTEC-Jacket-blue-2010::5814.html

Gruß


----------



## nullstein (1. November 2010)

Lass bloß die Finger von Unitybikes!!!!


----------



## Toolpusher69 (1. November 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Lass bloß die Finger von Unitybikes!!!!



Jau, mit denen hatte ich auch "viel Spass". Nie wieder, außer man hat starke Nerven und viiiiieeeeellll Zeit !!!

Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## Dot (1. November 2010)

Hi alle zusammen!

Kurze Frage: Ich bräuchte eine MTB-Jacke für die kalte Jahreszeit. Bin oft auf Touren im Nordschwarzwald unterwegs. Nun fiel mir beim Händler meines Vertrauens die Ventec in die Hände. Hab hier schon viel Positives gelesen - es wird wohl eine in "L" werden. Frage: Trägt die Jacke dick auf bzw. einen Sack kann ich nicht brauchen, weil ich meinen Rucksack IMMER dabei habe und diese Kombi dann unpraktisch ist. Wie ist da eure Erfahrung, hinsichtlich dieser Jacke?

Danke, für die Antworten. 

Bin nämlich noch am Schwanken zwischen Ventec und der Softshelljacke von Platzangst.

LG.


----------



## c_w (1. November 2010)

Wie ist denn die Tourentauglichkeit der Oryx Hose? Also, für gemütliche Endurotouren... schwitzt man sich darin tot und scheuert sich bei zuviel gestrampel alles auf, oder ist die dafür grundsätzlich geeignet?
Will keine CC Runden damit drehen, aber eben nicht nur in den Bike Park damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (1. November 2010)

also ich hab die Oryx auch auf touren an. scheuern tut bei mir nix, allerdings ist die belüftung der bein vom knie abwärts nicht vorhanden. da bildet sich dann schnell nen feuchtluftbiotop 
ich machs dann immer so, dass ich die reisverschlüsse der beinteile n stück weit aufmache, sodass n bisschen luft reinkommt. is aber natürlich geschmackssache ob einen das stört oder nicht.


----------



## c_w (1. November 2010)

Bekommt man Protektoren drunter oder sinnvoll drüber oder müssen dann die Beine ab?


----------



## nullstein (1. November 2010)

Protektoren passen locker drunter. Bin gestern das erste Mal mit der Oryx und Protektoren drunter unterwegs gewesen. Ich dachte ich schmelze!!! Aber die Hose is der Kracher. Total robust, bequem und coole Optik


----------



## kNiRpS (1. November 2010)

also meine yt knieschoner passen gut drunter. dafür die platzangst klamotten ja auch gemacht. ne freeride hose ohne möglichkeit für schoner wäre ja auch n bisschen falsch konzipiert


----------



## Mattulla (4. November 2010)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> @ Mattulla
> 
> Schau mal da wegen der Jacke nach
> 
> ...



Ich suchte ja die schwarze in XXL.  Aber jetzt tröste ich mich vorübergehend erstmal mit der Climex in XXL, bis das neue Model 2011 rauskommt.




nullstein schrieb:


> Lass bloß die Finger von Unitybikes!!!!






Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Jau, mit denen hatte ich auch "viel Spass". Nie wieder, außer man hat starke Nerven und viiiiieeeeellll Zeit !!!
> 
> Gruß Toolpusher69




Weshalb konkret? Hatte dort bereits die Oryx ins Auge gefasst, da dies einer der einzige Laden ist, der diese noch in schwarz in XXL vorrätig hat.


----------



## <NoFear> (4. November 2010)

M.C schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern noch eine Maloja "Bones" bestellt.
> Bin schon gespannt, wie sie sich im Vergleich zu meiner "Oryx" schlägt!
> 
> M.f.G
> ...




Servus habe die Maloja BONES auch zur Ansicht bestellt. Hab die Größen M und L zur Auswahl. Ich selbst bin 1,84m bei 80 kg. 

Zur Hose selbst: Sehr angenehmer Schnitt! TOP Optik! Hosenstoff trägt sich super, kein "Rascheln" etc. feststellbar. Verarbeitung und Ausstattung (Taschen, Klettriemen am Beinabschluss etc.) ist auch top.

Jedoch gibt es bei mir auch eine _Kehrseite_ bei der Hose:

Also die *Größe M* passt wirklich wie angegossen. Von der Hosenlänge und der Bundweite alles passt!  Es gibt nur ein _Problem: Sobald ich die Knieprotektoren (661 Kyle) drunter ziehen will, wirds sehr "eng"!
_
Vergleiche ich dies nun mit der *L Version* der Hose so kommt es mir so vor, als ob die Schoner hier besser drunter passen und mehr Luft/Platz ist! Die Hose in der Größe L ist von der Passform zwar auch noch im Rahmen, sprich die Länge stimmt; nur bei der Bundweite gibt es Probleme, da sie hier etwas zu weit ist und *verrutscht*. Die einzige Möglichkeit dies zu verhindern ist ein Gürtel anzuziehen- selbiges finde ich eher nervig!

Bin am hin und her überlegen, ob ich nun die M oder die L Version behalten soll?!?

Wie sieht es bei dir aus? Wie groß bist du? Ähnliche Probleme


----------



## nullstein (4. November 2010)

Mattulla schrieb:


> Weshalb konkret? Hatte dort bereits die Oryx ins Auge gefasst, da dies einer der einzige Laden ist, der diese noch in schwarz in XXL vorrätig hat.



Schau am besten mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393780&page=17


----------



## Mattulla (4. November 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Schau am besten mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393780&page=17



Oh, dann danke ich mal für den Hinweis!


----------



## M.C (4. November 2010)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei dir aus? Wie groß bist du? Ähnliche Probleme





Ich bin 178cm und habe mir die "M" bestellt (einzig verfügbare Größe)!
Die Hose ist leider noch nicht gekommen.


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (4. November 2010)

hi,

hab da mal ne frage, ist die ventec jacke warm, also kann man die beim skifahren tragen? wasserdicht ist sie ja.

gruß
max


----------



## kNiRpS (4. November 2010)

schau mal ne seite weiter vorne, da wurde die selbe frage schon gestellt und beantwortet


----------



## eminem7905 (4. November 2010)

ich @all

ich weiß wir haben den bikemarkt, aber hier gibts viele interessenten.

habe eine platzangst climax jacke, schwarz in L zu verkaufen..preis 70 euro zzgl. versand.

zustand: wie neu, 2 mal in der freizeit getragen. bei interesse PN. 
biken war ich damit nicht, da schlechtwetter nicht so mein revier ist. 

danke


----------



## nailz (7. November 2010)

Wird die Ventec bei empfohlener Wäsche wieder richtig sauber, sodaß man sie auch im Alltag tragen kann?
Würde mich für die blaue entscheiden und da ich kein Schönwetterbiker bin, bleibt der Matschbeschuß nicht aus


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (7. November 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Zum Thema Größe: scheint etwas knifflig zu sein.Nachdem mir die meisten bei 184cm und 79kg zu ner Ventec in L geraten haben,habe ich heute ausgiebig anprobiert und gekauft  Ventec in L ist VIEL zu groß.



Habe bei 1,83cm u 78kg (lange Arme und breite Schultern) ne L gekauft. Passte eigentlich ganz gut, nicht sehr eng sitzend aber auch nicht zu weit. Dann durchs Forum beeinflusst doch nochmal ne M zur Probe bestellt, welche aber dann zu kurze Arme hatte und der Bund zu eng war, so daß die Jacke auf den Hüften saß. Also bei fast selber Größe u Gewicht passt mir die L besser.


was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der Flash Short und der Hellbent Short. Ist eine robuster bzw leichter?


----------



## lukes (9. November 2010)

Hi,
habe gestern die  _ORYX _in M bestellt und heute schreiben sie mir, ist nicht mehr im M verfügbar, der zweite Shop schon der sie als lieferbar anzeit und dann nicht mehr da hat...
Als alternative könnten sie mir die Hose in S schicken, bin 1,76m groß und wiege 64kg.
Gibt es jemandenn der die Hose in S hat und mir einen Rat geben kann?
Pasende Jacke in rot ist auch bestellt, wäre ja zu schade wenn ich jetzt keine passende Hose dazu bekommen würde...

http://cgi.ebay.de/PLATZANGST-zip-o...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item35ad89b038


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (9. November 2010)

also ich hab bei 178cm und ca. 60kg die S. und mir passt sie eigentlich ganz gut. würds also an deiner stelle ausprobieren


----------



## lukes (9. November 2010)

Danke, dann werde ich es woll einfach mal probieren...


----------



## c_w (9. November 2010)

Wo hast du bestellt, bikemailorder? Die wollen meine Bestellung nämlich auch nciht rausrücken ;-)
Wobei ich nicht in rot bestellt habe... aber in M ;_)


----------



## lukes (9. November 2010)

jo ne, Jacke und Hose hab ich woanders bestellt und zwar die Jacke in M bei "FUNBOX-shop" und Hose einmal in M bei "UniTy Bikes" wo sie leider, aber nicht mehr verfügbar ist, obwoll als sofort lieferbar angezeit war und auch immer noch ist?!
Haben sie die Hose in rot nur noch in S da. Naja lass sie mir zur Probe mal in S schicken. Zeitgleich aber auch noch eine bei amazon in M bestellt auf Rechnug


----------



## mr.j0e (10. November 2010)

Die S langt vollkommen, ich wieg 72kg bei 1,80m und hab die in der S. An den Verstellriegeln am Bund kannst du ja auch noch enger machen (ich bin bei 3/4).


----------



## nullstein (10. November 2010)

Oh je bei unitybikes bestellt. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die Hose jemals ankommt...


----------



## lukes (10. November 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Oh je bei unitybikes bestellt. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die Hose jemals ankommt...



Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht?

Jacke ist heute gekommen, bestellt hatte ich sie bei FUNBOX-shop am Montag und passt super in M mit _Safety Jacket_ drunter und ohne...


----------



## Mattulla (11. November 2010)

Weiß jemand zufällig, wo man noch eine Oryx in XXL in schwarz oder zur Not auch rot bekommt (außer bei UnityBikes)?

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop in Tschechien gemacht? 

http://www.koladraci.cz/index.php/o...downhill-kite-kalhoty-odepinaci-nohavice.html


----------



## Mattulla (11. November 2010)

BTW habe vorhin mit Platzangst telefoniert. Die neue Kollektion kommt April 2011 in die Läden. 

Hatte mich mit denen in Verbindung gesetzt, weil sie die Oryx momentan im Ausverkauf für 89  haben. Leider ausgerechnet in XXL nicht mehr vorrätig.


----------



## wildermarkus (17. November 2010)

Wo läßt Platzangst eigentlich die Kleidung herstellen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (18. November 2010)

Will nichts unterstellen aber meistens kommt der ganze Kram irgendwo aus China. Hab mal ne Mail an Platzangste geschrieben. Bin mal gespannt...

Hab zum Thema "wie nachhaltig produzieren die Firmen" eine interessante Seite gefunden:

http://www.evb.ch/p17957.html


----------



## wildermarkus (18. November 2010)

Will hier auch nix unterstellen.
Wollte das nur mal wissen.
Hab da auch was gelesen.

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/service/0,1518,705681,00.html

Gruß

Markus


----------



## tmac111 (18. November 2010)

Wer wirklich eine Hose sucht, die auch in Deutschland hergestellt bzw. genäht wird:

www.*spacejunks*.com

Qualität & Verarbeitung:


----------



## HamburgerDeern (29. November 2010)

Hi Matulla,

Achtung: die XXL ist bei Unitybikes aber auch nur noch in blau erhältlich, keine sehr ansehnliche Farbe, finde ich 
Habe nämlich gerade meine Bestellung in schwarz stornieren müssen, da die trotz "grüner" Online-Verfügbarkeitsanzeige nicht mehr lieferbar ist 

Gruß,
Steffi


----------



## esmirald_h (29. November 2010)

Unitybikes:kotz:

siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393780



HamburgerDeern schrieb:


> Hi Matulla,
> 
> Achtung: die XXL ist bei Unitybikes aber auch nur noch in blau erhältlich, keine sehr ansehnliche Farbe, finde ich
> Habe nämlich gerade meine Bestellung in schwarz stornieren müssen, da die trotz "grüner" Online-Verfügbarkeitsanzeige nicht mehr lieferbar ist
> ...


----------



## M.C (29. November 2010)

HamburgerDeern schrieb:


> Achtung: die XXL ist bei Unitybikes aber auch nur noch in blau erhältlich, keine sehr ansehnliche Farbe, finde ich




Ich finde das blau sehr geil 


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Chaser84 (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ein paar Fragen:

Hat jemand die Climex Jacke?
Für welchen Temperaturbereich ist die geeignet?
Auch was für wärmere Tage?
Welche Größe habt ihr Sie genommen?


----------



## tmac111 (3. Dezember 2010)

*Infos zur Erfahrung mit Platzangst:*

Klippspringer Proline Pants 2009

Die Naht an der Rückseite meiner Klippspringer Hose ist aufgegangen. Ich habe die Hose bei Bike-Mailorder.de am 8. Juni 2009 gekauft.


Ich habe eine Email an Platzangst geschrieben und bekam auch eine schnelle Rückmeldung, direkt von einem der Geschäftsführer. 

- - - 
_Auszug:_
_wir entschuldigen den aufgetretenen Mängel an unserem Produkt. 
Auch wenn nach erster Inaugenscheinnahme der Riss auf Verschleiß-
bedingte Abnutzung hindeutet bitte ich zu vor um die Angabe 
deiner Hosengröße.

Da wir Kritik unserer Kunden sehr ernst möchte ich Dir bestätigen, 
dass diese Art der Verarbeitung abgeändert und für die Folgekollektionen
technisch verbessert sein wird._
- - - 


Es wurde mir ein Ersatzartikel versprochen. Nachdem die Leute bei Platzangst das Lager durchsucht haben, bekomme ich jetzt, da die Klippspringer nicht mehr lieferbar, eine schwarze Orxy Pants aus 2010.

Service Platzangst


----------



## pommes5 (3. Dezember 2010)

Hab die Hardride Jacke von 2009. Letzten Winter hat sie anstandslos mitgemacht. Man schwitzt zwar wie sonstwas in dem Teil, aber es bleibt warm. Selbst bei -15° kam ich damit gut zurecht.

Gestern war ich bei -8° unterwegs und es schien mir, als käme im Bereich der Unterarme Wind durch. 

Muss/sollte man die Jacke irgendwie behandeln, damit sie dauerhaft winddicht ist? Ich habe die Jacke bestimmt schon 20 mal gewaschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalle st (3. Dezember 2010)

servus,
bin jetzt auch mal auf platzangst gestoßen . ich brauch noch eine jacke, die für den deutschen winter geeignet ist. für welche würdet ihr euch entscheiden...für die climex softshell oder für die ventec proline?


----------



## p.2-max (3. Dezember 2010)

habe ventec, die ist super!!!


----------



## nullstein (3. Dezember 2010)

Die Ventec ist super. Heut früh bei -10°C mit einem Craft Zero Langarmunterhemd drunter war alles gut. Zu Beginn leicht fröstelig, aber nach 5min Fahrt war der Körper auf Temperatur und es war angenehm.


----------



## Chaser84 (3. Dezember 2010)

Hat denn keiner die Climex?
und mir meine Fragen beantworten.

das wäre echt nett.


----------



## Toolpusher69 (3. Dezember 2010)

@cheaser84,
ich habe beide Jacken und würde Dir von der Climex zur Winternutzung abraten. Die Ventec ist auch bei Minusgraden zu nutzen. Die Climex, meiner Meinung nach, nur als Übergangsjacke Herbst / Frühjahr. Außerdem ist sie nur wasserabweisend und nicht wasserdicht sowie nicht so gut schweißabsorbierend wie die Ventec. Beide Jacken sind super winddicht und die Ventec durchdachter ( Taschen, Belüftung etc ) verarbeitet. So, ich hoffe Du kannst mit der Aussage etwas anfangen ( oder am besten beide kaufen ;-) . Gruß, Toolpusher69.


----------



## kalle st (3. Dezember 2010)

vielen dank für die schnellen und hilfeichen antworten ! dann ist wohl klar welche jacke es wird.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaser84 (3. Dezember 2010)

@ Toolpusher69

Das hört sich gut an ich suche auch eine Übergangsjacke. Bis zu welchem Temperaturbereich bist du die Climex schon gefahren? Es interessiert mich halt ob man die bei 10°C auch noch fahren kann oder ob das schon zu warm wird.


----------



## z3ro (8. Dezember 2010)

Hab mir ebenfalls heute die Ventec 2010 in Blau bestellt freu mich schon drauf


----------



## chem (8. Dezember 2010)

gute Wahl !


----------



## JENSeits (9. Dezember 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Die Ventec ist super. Heut früh bei -10°C mit einem Craft Zero Langarmunterhemd drunter war alles gut. Zu Beginn leicht fröstelig, aber nach 5min Fahrt war der Körper auf Temperatur und es war angenehm.



geht mir genauso.

Ich trage die Qulimax als Streetjacke .. fand sie bis 10°C wirklich vollkommen in Ordnung 



@ Platzangst: einfach ein


----------



## Maracuja10 (11. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
Ich hät mal eine Frage an die Ventec Besitzer.
Meint ihr mir würde die Ventec in S passen (sitzt dann natürlich eher etwas enger).
Bin 1,76 groß und wiege 74 kg. Oder sollte ich bei den Maßen doch lieber gleich M bestellen? Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## rigger (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich meine auf der platzangst homepage stehen genaue cm angaben zu den größen wegen hüftbreite usw. ich würde mal messen und schauen welche größe passt ich hab mit 176 und 104 kg ne ventec in xl und passt perfekt...







...wenn ich noch ein paar kilos abnehme.


----------



## Jedisonic (11. Dezember 2010)

@Maracuja10: Habe die blaue Ventec in S bei 175cm und 68 kg. Sitzt wie angegossen, muss ich ja mal sagen. Vermittelt beim Schließen um die Hüfte herum etwas Spannung, was sich nach ein paar Minuten tragen aber legt. Auf Tour muss man die Jacke dann an und wann etwas wieder runter ziehen. Als weiterer Anhaltspunkt: habe nen Becken-/Hüftumfang von 96cm. Bei zwei, drei cm mehr würde ich schon zu Größe M empfehlen.


----------



## Maracuja10 (11. Dezember 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten!

@Jedisonic. Habe auch in etwa deinen Hüftumfang. Werde dann mal S probieren und im Notfall dann auf M wechseln. Weil der Brustumfang passt laut Größentabelle auch.


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Dezember 2010)

Wenn das Ding sitzen soll wie ein CC-Trikot dann S  

ansonsten würde ich zur M raten. Die Ventec fällt verglichen mit der '09er Hardride Jacke etwas kleiner aus, deshalb M.

Gruß und viel Spaß mit der Jacke!


----------



## M.C (11. Dezember 2010)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich hät mal eine Frage an die Ventec Besitzer.
> Meint ihr mir würde die Ventec in S passen (sitzt dann natürlich eher etwas enger).
> Bin 1,76 groß und wiege 74 kg. Oder sollte ich bei den Maßen doch lieber gleich M bestellen? Danke für eure Antworten




Ich habe bei 177cm die Ventec in Large!


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (11. Dezember 2010)

Hai HAi,

es ist hier zwar kein Bikemarkt, aber ein guter platz, sorry 

Besitze eine 
*Ventec Jacke 2010 , Rechnung von ende Oktober 2010,nur ein paar mal getragen  in L, Farbe Schwarz.
würde diese gerne tauschen gegen eine
Ventec Jacke 2010 , relativ neuwertig,in XL, Farbe Schwarz wäre gut*.

Damit ich beim Thema bleibe:
ich besitze auch noch eine Hardride jacke in L, von 2009, die ist etwas weiter geschnitten als die Ventec 2010.
Die Onyx hose in L passt mir genau, viele spielraum fürs zunehmen ist da aber nichtmehr 
Daten 1.85 m , 95 Kilo, hosengrösse 34 , jacken Xl.


----------



## fairplay911 (12. Dezember 2010)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten!
> 
> @Jedisonic. Habe auch in etwa deinen Hüftumfang. Werde dann mal S probieren und im Notfall dann auf M wechseln. Weil der Brustumfang passt laut Größentabelle auch.



Dann mal viel Spaß beim Suchen und falls Du die Ventec noch irgendwo in -S- findest geb mir Bescheid - ich such mir schon seit Wochen die Finger wund   und laut Aussagen des Händlers meines Vertrauens ist sie auch nicht mehr verfügbar


----------



## nullstein (12. Dezember 2010)

Hab gestern nach dem Biken durch Zufall gesehen, dass meine Ventec fälschlicherweise ne S ist Hatte ne M geordert und damals gar nicht nachgeschaut. Jacke hat gepasst, also war alles gut. Heute hab ich halt zum ersten Mal aufs Schild geschaut und erschrocken feststellen müssen, dass mir mit 184cm und ca 78kg ne S passt Und die Jacke sitzt nicht wie ein CC-Trikot.
Aber sche** auf die Größe, die Jacke ist geil!


----------



## fairplay911 (12. Dezember 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Hab gestern nach dem Biken durch Zufall gesehen, dass meine Ventec fälschlicherweise ne S ist Hatte ne M geordert und damals gar nicht nachgeschaut. Jacke hat gepasst, also war alles gut. Heute hab ich halt zum ersten Mal aufs Schild geschaut und erschrocken feststellen müssen, dass mir mit 184cm und ca 78kg ne S passt Und die Jacke sitzt nicht wie ein CC-Trikot.
> Aber sche** auf die Größe, die Jacke ist geil!



Glückspilz


----------



## Maracuja10 (12. Dezember 2010)

@ fairplay

Wollte mir die Jacke in Größe S gestern eigentlich bei eBay ersteigern (war ne neue Jacke). Wurde dann aber leider doch noch überboten.

Naja jetzt kann ich Sie mir auch nur noch in M kaufen


----------



## fairplay911 (12. Dezember 2010)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> @ fairplay
> 
> Wollte mir die Jacke in Größe S gestern eigentlich bei eBay ersteigern (war ne neue Jacke). Wurde dann aber leider doch noch überboten.
> 
> Naja jetzt kann ich Sie mir auch nur noch in M kaufen


also, war grad nochmal auf der Platzangst webshop Site, da steht sie wohl in blau noch drin in S - aber da kostet sie halt noch 139,50 plus Versand 
und ich hab grad geschaut...ich brauch ne XS


----------



## Pitti690 (12. Dezember 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Heute hab ich halt zum ersten Mal aufs Schild geschaut und erschrocken  feststellen müssen, dass mir mit 184cm und ca 78kg ne S passt Und die Jacke sitzt nicht wie ein CC-Trikot.



Aber mit Protektoren drunter ziehen, wird es aber dann nix mehr 
Bin 178 Gross und hab so 65-68 kg und brauch die in M , hab aber auch nen relativ breites Kreuz .


----------



## Chaser84 (13. Dezember 2010)

Weiß jemand wo man die Climex in XL noch bekommt?
Scheint fast überall ausverkauft zu sein.


----------



## Bullhead (14. Dezember 2010)

fairplay911 schrieb:


> also, war grad nochmal auf der Platzangst webshop Site, da steht sie wohl in blau noch drin in S - aber da kostet sie halt noch 139,50 plus Versand
> und ich hab grad geschaut...ich brauch ne XS



Hey. Für 115  inkl. Versand und Rechnung kann ich sie dir in XS in schwarz besorgen. Allerdings sind nur noch zwei Jacken verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fairplay911 (15. Dezember 2010)

Bullhead schrieb:


> Hey. Für 115  inkl. Versand und Rechnung kann ich sie dir in XS in schwarz besorgen. Allerdings sind nur noch zwei Jacken verfügbar.


 
Super von Dir , 
auf alle Fälle günstiger als im Web Shop von Platzangst (wo sie ja auch noch in XS zu haben ist)
allerdings wollte ich sie in dem echt starken und schön leuchtenden hawaii blau.
Habe mir kurzerhand gestern die Hardride bei bm für 59,90 bestellt und warte ansonsten die neue 11er Kollektion ab
Danke aber für Dein Angebot (hast Du Beziehungen zu PA?)

Grüße
T.


----------



## Bullhead (15. Dezember 2010)

fairplay911 schrieb:


> Super von Dir ,
> auf alle Fälle günstiger als im Web Shop von Platzangst (wo sie ja auch noch in XS zu haben ist)
> allerdings wollte ich sie in dem echt starken und schön leuchtenden hawaii blau.
> Habe mir kurzerhand gestern die Hardride bei bm für 59,90 bestellt und warte ansonsten die neue 11er Kollektion ab
> ...



Gern. Du kannst immer gern auf mich zurückgreifen in Sachen Platzangst. Auch gern über www.bikegarage-online.de

Bis dann


----------



## Zearom (15. Dezember 2010)

So ne Platzangst Ventec Jacke größe XXL scheint ja irgendwie auch sehr sehr schwer zu bekommen sein. In keinem mir bekannten Webshop sind so ne Jacke lieferbar 

Hat da jemand noch einen Geheimtipp oder eine Jacke im rein zufällig im Lager liegen?


----------



## Chaser84 (15. Dezember 2010)

@ Zearom

Das ist etwas komisch bei Platzangst, die neue Ware kommt erst ab März. Leider haben die aber jetzt schon nix mehr von der alten Collection.

Die lassen sich da ein ganz schönes Geschäft entgehen wenn man im Winter keine Jacken anbieten kann.

PS: Wenn jemand doch noch ne Idee hat wo ich ne Climex in XL herbekomme, dann bitte unbedingt melden!


----------



## JENSeits (15. Dezember 2010)

PS: Die Mitarbeiter kannste an einer Hand abzählen


----------



## Zearom (15. Dezember 2010)

Naja, ich glaub das ist bei kleinen Unternehmen öfter der Fall, super Produkte aber die Logistik ist da "optimierbar". Kann ich als Kunde echt nicht verstehen.

Selbst wenn man nun im Anti-Zyklisch bestellen wollte, sprich Sommerklamotten, geht nicht O-o...

Eventuell auch ein grund warum man zum Mitarbeiter-Zählen weiterhin nur eine Hand braucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jedisonic (16. Dezember 2010)

Habe gestern meine erstmals gewaschene blaue 2010er Ventec in S wieder aus dem Schrank gezogen und musste feststellen, ohlala, die hat aber etwas an Weite verloren!...Also wenn noch jemand händeringend eine sucht, dann wäre ich durchaus bereit meine abzutreten. 
Facts: im Sept. neu erworben, drei oder vier Tagestouren getragen, dann gewaschen.....


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (16. Dezember 2010)

Jedisonic schrieb:


> ohlala, die hat aber etwas an Weite verloren!...



Vielleicht bedingt durch die Plätzchen-Zeit aber auch nur etwas an "Umfang" gewonnen? ))


----------



## M.C (16. Dezember 2010)

Jedisonic schrieb:


> dann gewaschen.....




Mit 30° und Feinwaschgang?
Manche Kleidungstücke sind da ganz heikel.
Schon 10 Grad mehr können zuviel sein.


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Jedisonic (16. Dezember 2010)

Das Problemmit der Umfangerweiterung kann ich zumindest schon einmal ausschließen. Na mal sehen, ob die Jacke sich beim Tragen noch wieder ein wenig weitet.


----------



## CubeSebi (1. Januar 2011)

hi

ich finde nichts über die 2011 kollektion
liegt das an mir oder ist die noch nicht online
wisst ihr wann die online kommt

lg sebi


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Januar 2011)

einfach weiter oben lesen...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7744103&postcount=226


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Januar 2011)

M.C schrieb:


> Ich bin 178cm und habe mir die "M" bestellt (einzig verfügbare Größe)!
> Die Hose ist leider noch nicht gekommen.
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du die Maloja Bones - Hose mittlerweile ausprobiert?


----------



## M.C (1. Januar 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Hast du die Maloja Bones - Hose mittlerweile ausprobiert?




Zum Biken noch nicht, aber zum intensiven "Schneeräumen" 

Die Bones ist in M um einiges enger geschnitten als die Oryx in M.
Glaube nicht, dass Protektoren darunter passen.
Das Material ist sehr angenehm und super zu tragen.
Ich finde, dass die "Bones" eine super AllMoutain/Enduro Hose ist die man auch zum Wandern oder Langlaufen usw.. tragen kann.


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## <NoFear> (2. Januar 2011)

Ja, weiß was du meinst!
Hab mich nach langem hin und her dann doch für die L Variante entschieden, da sie "mehr Bewegungsspielraum" im Vergleich zur Größe M.

Man könnte die Bones auch als_ "Tourenhose"_ bezeichnen...ein echt klasse ALLROUNDER!


----------



## evilMonkeey (12. Januar 2011)

So mit o,
ich hab jetzt ca 1jahr nachdem ich mir eigentlich meine 2010er Platzangstkombie kaufen wollte eine Oryx Pant in Blau (XL) gekauft. Und ich muss echt sagen die hose ist der hammer. Super Qualität, bis auf die komischen gummibipsel die in den Metallzippern beim Hosenstall dran waren, die haben sich schon verabschiedet. Aber von der Belüftung bis zum Taschenkonzept echt super. Farbe kommt auch richtig geil...ist sogar super passend zu meinem TLD Trikot. Macht auch einen super robusten eindruck. mal schauen wie sie so 2011 überleben wird.

Ist eigentlich schon was zur 2011er kollektion bekannt.

LG Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2011)

evilMonkeey schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon was zur 2011er kollektion bekannt.



Ja ich habe hier den Katalog liegen. Meines Erachtens hat die Kollektion optisch verloren ... 2010 hat mir besser gefallen.


----------



## Dieck-le (12. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ja ich habe hier den Katalog liegen. Meines Erachtens hat die Kollektion optisch verloren ... 2010 hat mir besser gefallen.



OMG wo gibts den?


----------



## fairplay911 (12. Januar 2011)

evilMonkeey schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon was zur 2011er kollektion bekannt.
> 
> LG Jonas



Ja, hab schon mal im Netz was gefunden, wobei mir die Farben von 2010 besser gefallen haben - die Gummidinger sind bei mir auch gleich abgefallen - wusst erst gar nicht was da am Boden umliegt mit so nem P drauf  bis ich die Jacke zugemacht habe


----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2011)

Japs die Gummipropfen haben sich bei mir auch schnell aus dem Staub gemacht.
Ich hatte meine Ventec zum Flicken bei Platzangst und habe ihn auf Anfrage dazu bekommen.

Einfach mal lieb nachfragen  Sonst schmeiß ich gleich mal den Scanner an ..



LG Jens


----------



## fairplay911 (12. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Einfach mal lieb nachfragen  Sonst schmeiß  ich gleich mal den Scanner an ..
> 
> LG Jens



Lieb von Dir - aber ich glaub so wichtig sind die Teile nun auch nicht -  vor allem werden die sich gleich wieder verabschieden...




JENSeits schrieb:


> Ja ich habe hier den Katalog liegen. Meines Erachtens hat die Kollektion optisch verloren ... 2010 hat mir besser gefallen.



 echt??? es gibt nen Katalog - da bist Du aber klar im Vorteil

hab nur das gefunden mit diversen anderen Produkten und Firmen:

http://soulbiker.com/news/eurobike-2010-fashion-und-protektoren.html


----------



## Zearom (12. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Sonst schmeiß ich gleich mal den Scanner an ..



*lieb bitte bitte sag*


----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2011)

interessieren dich bestimmte Artikel oder der gesamte Katalog?


----------



## Zearom (12. Januar 2011)

ich hab bei Papa Midnight im laden in so ner Faltbroschüre geblättert, waren eigentlich nur ein paar Seiten, den würd ich gern komplett haben, wenn du aber so großen Katalog hast, wäre ich dankbar wenn du mir die kurze und lange bike-hosen sowie die Jacke einscannen könntest.


----------



## Dieck-le (12. Januar 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> ich hab bei Papa Midnight im laden in so ner Faltbroschüre geblättert, waren eigentlich nur ein paar Seiten, den würd ich gern komplett haben, wenn du aber so großen Katalog hast, wäre ich dankbar wenn du mir die kurze und lange bike-hosen sowie die Jacke einscannen könntest.



this, nur das ich nich bei papa midnight war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2011)

den habe ich auch. brauner print vorne drauf. dickere seiten. 
mehr habe ich auch nicht, da es nicht mehr gibt 
ist in mache ..


----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2011)

Hier, nachträglich zu Weihnachten für euch,


----------



## Zearom (12. Januar 2011)

Danke Jens! Vielen Vielen Dank!


----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2011)

Verneigt euch!

Nein habe ich gerne gemacht


----------



## Zearom (12. Januar 2011)

*verbeugt sich*

Ich hab das ganze Mal in ein PDF gegossen, damit blättert es sich auf einen iPad deutlich besser 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6908182/Platzangst_Collection_Orderbook_2011.pdf


----------



## fairplay911 (13. Januar 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> *verbeugt sich*
> 
> Ich hab das ganze Mal in ein PDF gegossen, damit blättert es sich auf einen iPad deutlich besser
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6908182/Platzangst_Collection_Orderbook_2011.pdf



bueno danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (13. Januar 2011)

Man bin ich froh mir die 2010er Klamotten gekauft zu haben. Die neuen Farbcombos sagen mir persönlich nicht zu. Das ein oder andere Shirt o.k., aber im Grossen und Ganzen finde ich die 2010er Kollektion besser. Gruß Toolpusher69


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Januar 2011)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Man bin ich froh mir die 2010er Klamotten gekauft zu haben. Die neuen Farbcombos sagen mir persnlich nicht zu. Das ein oder andere Shirt o.k., aber im Grossen und Ganzen finde ich die 2010er Kollektion besser. Gru Toolpusher69



naja... so schlecht wirds 2011 nun auch nicht! 



Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> ... neuen Farbcombos sagen mir persnlich nicht zu. ...


--> war 2010 bei einigen Designs auch der Fall , aber ich denke in ein paar Monaten hat man sich auch an die neuen Designs gewöhnt!

--> was ich selbst klasse finde ist, dass sich die 2011er Kollektion etwas stärker an die 2009er anlehnt


----------



## fairplay911 (13. Januar 2011)

Toolpusher69 schrieb:


> Man bin ich froh mir die 2010er Klamotten gekauft zu haben. Die neuen Farbcombos sagen mir persnlich nicht zu. Das ein oder andere Shirt o.k., aber im Grossen und Ganzen finde ich die 2010er Kollektion besser. Gru Toolpusher69



Zustimmung!!! mich stören auch am meisten die Farben


----------



## Chaser84 (13. Januar 2011)

Das grün ist echt eklig, warum macht man sowas? Grausam!


----------



## M.C (13. Januar 2011)

Komisch, daß jedes Jahr ein neuer Name kommt 


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## fairplay911 (14. Januar 2011)

M.C schrieb:


> Komisch, daß jedes Jahr ein neuer Name kommt
> 
> 
> M.f.G
> ...



Ja, auch das ist komisch - wie soll man da jeweils wissen was nun der Nachfolger von welcher Jacke oder Hose ist -- tstststst - unnötig


----------



## Smilymarco (14. Januar 2011)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Das grün ist echt eklig, warum macht man sowas? Grausam!



Ich find des grün einfach genial.... aber so sind Geschmäcker


----------



## mw.dd (14. Januar 2011)

fairplay911 schrieb:


> bueno danke



Von mir auch ein danke; ich hätte mir beinahe die Ventec in schwarz gekauft 

Jetzt warte ich auf die graue Trailtech. Das grün finde ich auch schick; sowas Grelles kann ich aber in meinem Alter nicht mehr tragen


----------



## JENSeits (14. Januar 2011)

klar das kannst du in jedem Alter tragen!


----------



## Flitschbirne (14. Januar 2011)

Wo ist denn bei der Trailtech Jacke die Goggle-Pocket? Und wie groß ist die? So ne Goggle ist schon was größer...

Sonst sehe ich keine großen Unterschiede bei der Jacke zur Ventec...

Was nicht heißt, dass es eine tolle Jacke ist. Hab selber die Ventec.

Woohoo: T-Shirt United P haben will!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (14. Januar 2011)

war 2010 auf der eurobike und hab mir die Trailtech angeschaut sowie nachgefragt: diese jacke unterscheidet sich von der 2010er VENTEC nur durch die Goggle-Tasche im Innenteil und halt andere Farben. Aber sonst ist es ne Neuauflage der VENTEC.


----------



## Flitschbirne (14. Januar 2011)

Dachte ich mir schon...


----------



## wildermarkus (16. Januar 2011)

Ich finde das Grün auch nicht so schlimm.
Welche Short wird denn die leichteste werden,die man auch mal auf Tour anziehen kann?

Gruß


----------



## fairplay911 (16. Januar 2011)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Ich finde das Grün auch nicht so schlimm.
> Welche Short wird denn die leichteste werden,die man auch mal auf Tour anziehen kann?
> 
> Gruß



na wie es aussieht ist Grün ja eh die Farbe schlechthin in 2011 - wenn man so im TV die Werbung betrachtet merkt man das und nach ein wenig Gewöhnung find ich es sogar schon wieder geil

glaube die Trailhunter ist die leichteste - für Touren...


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Januar 2011)

Das *GRÜN* ist derb geil! *schön giftig!!*


----------



## Jakpan (18. Januar 2011)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Wo ist denn bei der Trailtech Jacke die Goggle-Pocket? Und wie groß ist die? So ne Goggle ist schon was größer...



In diesem Video wird die Jacke vorgestellt:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSOsyZ552a0"]YouTube        - Platzangst auf der Eurobike 2010 - fahrrad.de[/nomedia]



Gibts schon nen Termin wann das Zeug erscheinen soll?


----------



## Zearom (18. Januar 2011)

Also der Händler meines Vertrauens (Papa Midnight) sprach vor kurzen davon das die Klamotten pünktlich Mitte März geliefert werden können.

Ich hab mir da die Trailtech Jacke in Schwarz bestellt, bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## Bikerbubby123 (5. Februar 2011)

Frage zur Oryx

Bei einer Größe von 1.83m und 80kg welche größe?

und 

ist die Hose auch als kurz im Sommer benutzbar?


----------



## Jakpan (5. Februar 2011)

Ich bin 1,86m, wiege 74kg und habe größe M.

Ich bin die Oryx jetzt schon zwei mal auf längeren (40km) Touren gefahren. Leider rubbelt die am Knie, sodass beim ersten Mal das rechte Knie sogar aufgeschürft war... Also als Touren-Hose nicht besonders geeignet, es sei denn du ziehst was drunter.

Die Kurzhosen-Variante konnte ich im September testen (also kein Hochsommer). Von der Klimatik war sie gut, nur hat es mich ein wenig genervt, dass sie immer am Oberrohr scheuert, sobald die Beine ab sind. Ist nicht schädlich, macht aber permanent dieses "ratsch,ratsch,ratsch"-Geräusch.

Wenn du aber Downhillen willst, dann ist die Hose (wie bestimmt schon 1000 Mal erwähnt hier) super! Enorm Robust und belüftet ist sie ja auch :-D

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innerloop (5. Februar 2011)

Bikerbubby123 schrieb:


> Frage zur Oryx
> 
> Bei einer Größe von 1.83m und 80kg welche größe?
> 
> ...



wegen der größe: miss deinen hüftumfang, die innenbeinlänge und die außenbeinlänge und vergleiche mit den werten hier unter "riding pants zipp off":http://www.platzangst-shop.com/shop_content.php/coID/122

aber ich schätze, dir müsste M passen.

deine zweite frage kann ich mit JA beantworten. du kannst die beine der oryx mit einem reißverschluss abnehmen. allerdings ist die oryx aus einem sehr robusten stoff. das kannst du nicht mit so einer lockeren & luftigen XC short vergleichen. dafür geht sie nicht beim ersten sturz kaputt und sie ist wasserabweisend, ist aber relativ warm. wenn du mehr bergab als bergauf fährst und auch vor schlamm keinen halt machst, kann ich dir die hose uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

auch nicht schlecht ist die hell bent short oder die flash short. die bekommst du noch hier und da reduziert zu kaufen. die sind für touren eher geeignet. wenn das bulls dein einziges bike ist, schätze ich dich eher als tourenfahrer ein...

gruß loop


----------



## Bikerbubby123 (5. Februar 2011)

wie siehts aus bei der Oryx M mit Knieschonern drunter aus? 661 Kyles


----------



## innerloop (5. Februar 2011)

Bikerbubby123 schrieb:


> wie siehts aus bei der Oryx M mit Knieschonern drunter aus? 661 Kyles



kein problem, die ist weit genug.


----------



## Jakpan (8. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zur Hellband und zur Flash: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden und zur Oryx (außer die Farben und das die Oryx lang sein kann...) ??

Aussehen tuen die ja alle gleich...


----------



## kNiRpS (8. Februar 2011)

unterschied hellband vs. flash kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. was ich aber weiß: das material von der oryx ist viel stabiler und steifer. zwar tourentauglich, aber eher für freeride und downhill gedacht.
hellband und flash sind glaube ich eher die tourenpants auch luftigerem material


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Februar 2011)

gibts die Ventec Jacke denn noch in 2011 ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (14. Februar 2011)

gibts unter anderem namen mit zusätzlicher brillentasche und in anderen farben


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Februar 2011)

Danke
gibts denn schon Fotos ?

war gestern auf der Platzangst Seite, aber leider noch keine 2011 Kollektion zu sehen.


----------



## IcaroZero (14. Februar 2011)

Kuckst Du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7912564#post7912564


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Februar 2011)

Danke, muss ich mir zuhause mal ankucken, link ist gesperrt


----------



## JENSeits (14. Februar 2011)

Bei mir funzt er, liegt wohl an deinem Arbeitgeber 


LG Jens


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Februar 2011)

ja auf unserem Internet PC gehts natürlich auch


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. Februar 2011)

Wem die neue Kollektion interessiert schreibt einfach eine Mail an Platzangst. 2 Wochen später  hat ich einen Katalog (naja eher ein Heftchen)
Die Auswahl ist aber größer geworden, zum Beispiel gibts mehrere kurze Hosen für verschiedene Einsatzzwecke oder eine lange Hose die für den Tourenmtbler ausgelegt ist.
Echt schicke Sachen


----------



## Flitschbirne (23. Februar 2011)

Weiß einer wann die Klamotten im Laden hängen?


----------



## Jakpan (23. Februar 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Also der Händler meines Vertrauens (Papa Midnight) sprach vor kurzen davon das die Klamotten pünktlich Mitte März geliefert werden können.



Steht sogar auf dieser Seite :-D

Edit: Nein doch auf der davor^^


----------



## Giovanni1 (23. Februar 2011)

ich würde mir niemals nie auch nur im Traum ein Kleidungsstück kaufen unter dem Label "Platzangst"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zearom (23. Februar 2011)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> ich würde mir niemals nie auch nur im Traum ein Kleidungsstück kaufen unter dem Label "Platzangst"



Dann kauf bitte nie ein Bike von Ghost...


----------



## innerloop (23. Februar 2011)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> ich würde mir niemals nie auch nur im Traum ein Kleidungsstück kaufen unter dem Label "Platzangst"



und das schreibt der einfach so in einen thread rein, wo sich leute unterhalten, die platzangst mögen....  mutig mutig 

ich finde die idee hinter dem label toll: da sich ein unter platzangst leidender mensch in kleinen räumen nicht wohl fühlt, geht er raus in die natur: weites feld, große wälder, berge, seen, etc.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Februar 2011)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> ich würde mir niemals nie auch nur im Traum ein Kleidungsstück kaufen unter dem Label "Platzangst"




... aber Unterwäsche tragen auf der Calvin *KLEIN* steht...

Naja gut,... Bubb', hast halt mal deine Meinung gesagt..., muss halt auch mal sein! Ich verstehe das! Aber ob das hier der richtige Thread ist? Ich weiß nicht ?  

Tipp für das nächste Mal: Poste sowas doch einfach im *KTWR! * Mach einen Thread auf und tausch dich mit anderen Leidensgenossen aus, aber nicht hier  

Danke und tschüss!


----------



## Sauerlandracer (23. Februar 2011)

... wer sonst XL trägt kann bei Platzangst M bestellen;-)
finde das die Kleidung extrem Groß ausfällt...


----------



## Flitschbirne (23. Februar 2011)

Kommt drauf an. Hatte die Hardride Jacke aus 2009 in L und die war MEGA groß für L. Hab jetzt die Ventec Jacke aus 2010 in M und die ist schon recht eng für mich...


----------



## JENSeits (23. Februar 2011)

Bei mir gibt's keinen Größenunterschied zwischen Platzangst und anderen Marken  (Ventec + Oryx)
Nur die Climax fällt ne Nummer kleiner aus.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Februar 2011)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Hatte die Hardride Jacke aus 2009 in L und die war MEGA groß für L. Hab jetzt die Ventec Jacke aus 2010 in M und die ist schon recht eng für mich...



Naja... es stimmt schon, dass die 2010er Jackenmodelle im Vergleich zum Kollektionsjahr 2009 etwas "enger" geschnitten sind!

Habe ebenfalls die 09er Hardride und die 10ner Ventec, beide in Größe L. Die Hardride ist definitiv weiter geschnitten!!


----------



## Mathok (23. Februar 2011)

Welche Jacke würdet ihr für Frühling - über Sommer - bis Herbst empfehlen?. Funktionsumfang sollte sein (von wichtig nach unwichtig):
1) Langlebig/Reißfest
2) Wasserdicht (2 Stunden Regen)
3) Atmungsaktiv
Dachte zuerst an die Ventec. Habe aber Angst, dass diese im Sommer (Bergtouren im Saalbacher Raum) zu warm sein könnte. Vielleicht die Deflector? Hat die schonmal jemand bei einer Messe oder so gesehen? Wie reißfest erschien diese? Atmungsaktiv? Oder doch die Tactic? Reichen bei einer Jacke 2000mm Wassersäule? Man kniet sich ja eher selten auf eine Jacke....


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Februar 2011)

Mathok schrieb:


> Welche Jacke würdet ihr für Frühling - über Sommer - bis Herbst empfehlen?. Funktionsumfang sollte sein (von wichtig nach unwichtig):
> 1) Langlebig/Reißfest
> 2) Wasserdicht (2 Stunden Regen)
> 3) Atmungsaktiv
> Dachte zuerst an die Ventec. Habe aber Angst, dass diese im Sommer (Bergtouren im Saalbacher Raum) zu warm sein könnte. Vielleicht die Deflector? Hat die schonmal jemand bei einer Messe oder so gesehen? Wie reißfest erschien diese? Atmungsaktiv? Oder doch die Tactic? Reichen bei einer Jacke 2000mm Wassersäule? Man kniet sich ja eher selten auf eine Jacke....



Also meiner Meinung nach dürfte die VENTEC im Sommer etwas ZU warm sein!

Über die neuen Modelle kann ich nicht wirklich viel sagen, da ich sie nur _kurz_ auf der Eurobike gesehen hab. Man konnte bei dem Trubel halt schlecht was anprobieren. Das Ventec-Update TRAILTECH ist aber auf jeden Fall die robusteste Jacke im 2011er Programm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Februar 2011)

Die Ventec wird wirklich zuwarm sein 
Denk doch darÃ¼ber nach verschiedene Jacken zukaufen - vielleicht kommst du da besser bei weg. Ich habe eine Wind und Regenjacke hier liegen fÃ¼r 50â¬ und unter 100gr. Die kann immer in den Rucksack (sehr kleines PackmaÃ). Wieviel die aushÃ¤lt mag ich nicht zubeurteilen.

Und fÃ¼r den normalen Gebrauch (nicht extreme EinflÃ¼sse) suchst du dir eine normale Bikejacke! 


just my 2 cents


----------



## Mathok (23. Februar 2011)

Hab dort leider nur beschränktes Wissen. Was wäre denn dort zu empfehlen - wenn dies hier den Rahmen sprengt, einfach ignorieren. Hab so eine mini Regenjacke von Aldi. Diese macht allerdings den Eindruck beim ersten Sturz hinüber zu sein und ist zudem ähnlich atmungsaktiv wie ein Müllsack. Zudem habe ich schonmal nach diversen Softshells gesucht. Jedoch haben diese oft eine Wassersäule von 2000-3000mm und ich weiß nicht, ob dies reicht? Wieviel sollte eine Jacke haben um wasserdicht zu sein. Habe mal gelesen, dass 5000mm einem Anpressdruck widerstehen können, die ein 80kg Mensch ausübt, wenn er sich auf einen nassen Boden kniet. Dies kommt bei einer Jacke ja grds nicht vor....


----------



## teatimetom (23. Februar 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Naja... es stimmt schon, dass die 2010er Jackenmodelle im Vergleich zum Kollektionsjahr 2009 etwas "enger" geschnitten sind!
> 
> Habe ebenfalls die 09er Hardride und die 10ner Ventec, beide in Größe L. Die Hardride ist definitiv weiter geschnitten!!



ZUSTIMM, ZUSTIMM 

mir passt die HArdride , L , 2009 perfekt und die Ventec 2010 , L ist mir minimal zu eng. 

falls es 2011  wieder eine ventec / hardride /trailtech jacke  wird nehme ich diesmal XL.

Die Hardride (sehr ähnlich zur Ventec) ist meine Bikeparkjacke,
aber nur für 10 Grad oder weniger. für den Sommer wäre mir die definitiv zu warm.
Die Ventec Jacke habe ich im Alltag als Winterjacke an


----------



## IcaroZero (23. Februar 2011)

Mein Eindruck ist der, dass der Ventec/Oryx Discofummel mehr für Stabilität gemacht ist. Weil: Kleinzukriegen sind die Sachen nicht so einfach.
Also eher für FR/DH als für schweißtreibende Touren. Nur lassen sich zumindest bei uns hier die Uphill-Passagen schwer vermeiden. Und wenn man da nicht alle Belüftungszipper öffnet steht man schnell in der Soße. Hatte die Zipper mal vergessen, und am Ende war mein MP3-Player in der inneren Brusttasche patschnass. Gerade wenn's kalt ist zieht's durch die offenen Belüftungsreißverschlüsse ein wenig rein. Das Material selbst ist eher wenig atmungsaktiv.

Ich würd die Klamotten aber nie wieder hergeben wollen.



Giovanni1 schrieb:


> ich würde mir niemals nie auch nur im Traum ein Kleidungsstück kaufen unter dem Label "Platzangst"



Findest Du das dramatisch?
Ich hatte letztens mal ne Info für meinen Sixpack-Vorbau gesucht. So, und jetzt gib mal "Platzangst" in Google ein und danach "Sixpack"...


----------



## Jakpan (24. Februar 2011)

Mathok schrieb:


> Hab dort leider nur beschränktes Wissen. Was wäre denn dort zu empfehlen - wenn dies hier den Rahmen sprengt, einfach ignorieren. Hab so eine mini Regenjacke von Aldi. Diese macht allerdings den Eindruck beim ersten Sturz hinüber zu sein und ist zudem ähnlich atmungsaktiv wie ein Müllsack. Zudem habe ich schonmal nach diversen Softshells gesucht. Jedoch haben diese oft eine Wassersäule von 2000-3000mm und ich weiß nicht, ob dies reicht? Wieviel sollte eine Jacke haben um wasserdicht zu sein. Habe mal gelesen, dass 5000mm einem Anpressdruck widerstehen können, die ein 80kg Mensch ausübt, wenn er sich auf einen nassen Boden kniet. Dies kommt bei einer Jacke ja grds nicht vor....



Das Problem ist, dass Wasserdicht und Atmungsaktiv immer eine schwierige Kombination ist. Bei Zwei Stunden dauer-Regen wird warscheinlich jede Atmungsaktive Jacke durch sein. 
Die Ventec z.B. ist ziemlich Wasserdicht, allerdings auf einer Tour bei 10° schon zu warm. Aber auch da läuft irgendwann das Wasser durch die Reißverschlüsse. 
Ich weiß nicht was du fährst, aber ich würde erst mal deine Aldi Jacke als Regenjacke nehmen. Wenn du dich mal auf den Bart legen solltest ist das warscheinlich nicht sooo ein großer Verlust. Da drunter kannste dir dann eine Softshell kaufen, die sind auch Wasserabweisend, saugen sich aber nach einiger Zeit mit Wasser voll und du bekommst nasse Schultern, etc.


----------



## Fabu82 (24. Februar 2011)

Im Sommer trägt man doch keine Jacke ,schon gar nicht die Ventec.
Sie ist schon sehr gut und mit den ganzen Lüftungsöffnungen auch bei Temp. um 20° noch angenehm,aber wenn es Bergauf fährt,dann lieber nur im Trikot,sonst geht man ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloriLori (1. März 2011)

Hey mal eine Frage: Ich interessiere mich für die Climex. Ich bin 1,90 groß mit recht breiten Schultern und langen Armen, der Rest ist sehr dünn. Das Problem ist dass es die Jacke nur noch in L gibt. Wie sieht es mit der Passform aus? Auf der Homepage habe ich leider auch keine Angaben über Rückenlänge Schulterbreite etc. gefunden kann mir hier vielleicht einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Fabu82 (1. März 2011)

Ich bin 1,89m und habe mir die L geholt,reicht vollkommen aus.
Passt perfekt.

Mfg Gordon


----------



## Cool Breeze (1. März 2011)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Hey mal eine Frage: Ich interessiere mich für die Climex. Ich bin 1,90 groß mit recht breiten Schultern und langen Armen, der Rest ist sehr dünn. Das Problem ist dass es die Jacke nur noch in L gibt. Wie sieht es mit der Passform aus? Auf der Homepage habe ich leider auch keine Angaben über Rückenlänge Schulterbreite etc. gefunden kann mir hier vielleicht einer weiterhelfen?


Ich bin etwa wie du gebaut, auch 1,90m groß, mir passt die Ventec in L sehr gut.


----------



## M.C (1. März 2011)

Ich bin 178cm und habe die Ventec in L.


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Apeman (4. März 2011)

ich bin 1,87 groß, kleidungsgröße L. welche größe brauche ich bei der ventec, wenn ich noch sowas hier drunter ziehen möchte:






ist die ventec warm genug im winter?


----------



## <NoFear> (4. März 2011)

Apeman schrieb:


> ich bin 1,87 groß, kleidungsgröße L. welche größe brauche ich bei der ventec, wenn ich noch sowas hier trunter ziehen möchte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich denke *L* müsste ausreichen! kannst aber sicherheitshalber auch mal *XL* mitbestellen und *ausprobieren*. wichtig ist, so denke ich jedenfalls, du sollst dich, wenn du schon einen "panzer" drunterziehen willst, wohlfühlen und genug "_Bewegungsfreiheit_" haben.**


----------



## Apeman (4. März 2011)

okay danke


----------



## M.C (5. März 2011)

Bie 187cm würde ich mit Panzer jedenfalls eine XL nehmen!


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## bL4zZ3R (5. März 2011)

in welchen online shop kauft ihr die klamotten ? direkt bei platzangst oder rose etc?


----------



## Jakpan (5. März 2011)

Wo es am günstigsten ist. Ich hab mein Zeug von bike-mailorder. War da runtergesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fairplay911 (5. März 2011)

Jakpan schrieb:


> Wo es am günstigsten ist. Ich hab mein Zeug von bike-mailorder. War da runtergesetzt.


die sind glaub immer am günstigsten......


----------



## Flitschbirne (7. März 2011)

bL4zZ3R schrieb:


> in welchen online shop kauft ihr die klamotten ? direkt bei platzangst oder rose etc?



Wenn du im Köln/Bonner Raum wohnst kann ich dir einen Laden empfehlen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich überlege mir die Softshell Jacke von Platzangst zu kaufen. Jetzt meine Frage:
Kann ein Besitzer mal was zu der Jacke sagen? Taugt die was?
Wie ist die Größe im Vergleich zur Ventec? Ich habe die Ventec in XL und die passt gut.
Bis zu welchen Temperaturen lässt sich die Jacke gut fahren? 10 Grad? 15?

Ich suche halt eine Jacke, die morgens noch wärmt aber dann nachmittags nicht zu warm ist. Die Ventec scheidet jetzt gerade schon wieder aus. Morens gehts bei 5 Grad noch super, nachmittags mit Sonne bei 13 Grad schwitzt man sich kaputt und läuft heiß 

Gruss und danke schonmal!
Karsten


----------



## Flitschbirne (24. März 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Morgens gehts bei 5 Grad noch super, nachmittags mit Sonne bei 13 Grad schwitzt man sich kaputt und läuft heiß



Gibt es sowas überhaupt???  Nach meiner Erfahrung taugen Jacken immer nur in einem einem Temperatur-Bereich von -5 und +5 Grad...

Eigentlich bräuchte man 4 Jacken: eine für unter -5, eine für -5 bis +5, eine von +5 bis dahin wo man eh schon im T-Shirt fährt und eine Regenjacke


----------



## Cool Breeze (24. März 2011)

Oder man zieht immer die gleiche Jacke an und darunter eben je nach Bedarf Unterhemd und T-Shirt und Fleecepulli. So kann man mit der selben Jacke jeden Temperaturbereich abdecken. 
Und grade bei der Ventec macht man halt die Lüftungsschlitze auf wenn es zu heiß wird.


----------



## Flitschbirne (24. März 2011)

Aber ich muss Karsten Recht geben: Die Ventec bei dem tollen Wetter z.Zt. in der Sonne ist schon recht warm. Selbst bei geöffneten Lüftungsschlitzen. Die Dinger unter dem Arm finde ich sowieso etwas unnütze. Da strömt überhaupt keine Luft rein. Auf dem oberen Teil des Ärmels würden die Sinn machen. Ist wahrscheinlich dann aber kritisch wenn es mal regnet...


----------



## c_w (24. März 2011)

Wer zieht denn bitte bei dem aktuellen Wetter ne Jacke an? ^^


----------



## polo (24. März 2011)

wer zieht denn auch bei dem wetter eine regenjacke an


----------



## Flitschbirne (24. März 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Wer zieht denn bitte bei dem aktuellen Wetter ne Jacke an? ^^



Hatte sie auch nur 500m an. Danach ging sie direkt in den Rucksack   Morgens jedoch ist noch zu kalt ohne Jacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (24. März 2011)

Ne Frage wer verkauft noch Platzangst in FFM oder nähe?
Montimare hat es nicht mehr :/


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. März 2011)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas überhaupt???  Nach meiner Erfahrung taugen Jacken immer nur in einem einem Temperatur-Bereich von -5 und +5 Grad...
> 
> Eigentlich bräuchte man 4 Jacken: eine für unter -5, eine für -5 bis +5, eine von +5 bis dahin wo man eh schon im T-Shirt fährt und eine Regenjacke



Ja, da sagste was! Mir gehts auch eher darum, wenig Shirts übereinander ziehen zu müssen. Denn morgens isset hier bei mir grad so über null grad gewesen die letzten Tage und wenn ich dann nachmittags noch eine Feierabendrunde drehe, dann wirds auch schon wieder kühl.



Cool Breeze schrieb:


> Oder man zieht immer die gleiche Jacke an und darunter eben je nach Bedarf Unterhemd und T-Shirt und Fleecepulli. So kann man mit der selben Jacke jeden Temperaturbereich abdecken.
> Und grade bei der Ventec macht man halt die Lüftungsschlitze auf wenn es zu heiß wird.


Mit der Ventec kannste das aber vergessen, finde ich zumindest! Die ist MIR definitiv zu warm bei dem jetzigen Wetter. Ich find, die ist ne typische Schlechtwetterjacke.
Und die Lüftungsschlitze..., naja...


c_w schrieb:


> Wer zieht denn bitte bei dem aktuellen Wetter ne Jacke an? ^^


ICH!  Naja..., nicht wirklich, aber ich würde lieber eine Jacke anziehen und ein Shirt drunter, statt vier Shirts übereinander. Und wie gesagt: Wenn ich morgens zur Arbeit fahre, dann ist es mir bei 2-5 Grad kalt!


Meine eigentliche Frage wurde leider noch nicht beantwortet...


Gruss und ein schönes Wochenende!
Karsten


----------



## fairplay911 (25. März 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich überlege mir die Softshell Jacke von Platzangst zu kaufen. Jetzt meine Frage:
> Kann ein Besitzer mal was zu der Jacke sagen? Taugt die was?
> ...



Hey,

ich hab mir die Softshell letztes Jahr in Ermangelung der Ventec in meiner Farbvorstellung und Größe gekauft und muss sagen sie ist toll - also für morgens super. wobei ich sie zum derzeit normal morgens zur Arbeit radeln nicht trage sondern einen noch dünneren Windstopper von GoreTex. Die Softshell ist für die Dicke die sie aufweist total warm, hab die den ganzen Winter über mit Pulli drunter zum Spazierengehen getragen - definitiv fallen die Größen gleich aus bei Platzangst, also wenn dir XL gut passt, dann die Softshell auch in XL

ich hoff jetzt ist dir weitergeholfen 
LG
aus HD


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. März 2011)

Nabend!

Danke! Werd morgen mal eine testweise anziehen. Mal schauen ob ich sie kaufe!

Danke Dir und ein schönes Wochenende!
Karsten


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (27. März 2011)

Hallo, ich habe zwei, drei Fragen an die Ventec-Besitzer: Wie klein lässt sich denn die Ventec zusammenfalten? Bin meistens mit nem 12l Rucksack unterwegs, wirds da dann schon knapp, wenn die Jacke drin ist?
Ich würde sie gerne auch als Quasi-Regenjacke nutzen. Würdet ihr sie als einzige Jacke auf Tagestouren z.B. in den Alpen mitnehmen? Bzw. für den Notfall reicht dann ne Einfachstregenjacke, die minimal Platz wegnimmt. Schon mal jemand mit der Ventec zwei, drei Stunden durch Regen gefahren?


----------



## Cool Breeze (27. März 2011)

Ich habs gerade mal ausprobiert: Die Ventec (Gr. L) füllt meinen Vaude Trail Light (12L) zu ca. 60%! Als Notfall-Regenjacke also eher ungeeignet. Für Dauerregen ist die Jacke wohl auch nicht optimal, da sie nicht 100% dicht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (27. März 2011)

Hey, Danke für die schnelle Antwort und die Probe aufs Exempel! Größe S wird ja noch ein Stück kleiner sein... Notfallregenjacke wäre separat, so ein dünnes Plastikteil, das wirklich nur wasserdicht ist, sonst nix.
Ich suche primär ne möglichst universale robuste Jacke, die ich ganzjährig tragen kann, wenns die Temperaturen erfordern. Momentan z.B.: Letzte Abfahrt, Sonne ist schon weg -> Jacke drüber; Wetter hält doch nicht -> trocken bis nach Hause/zur nächsten Hütte/Bahnhof (max. 1 Stunde). Letzteres macht meine  Softshell nicht mit, und meine (noch) Regenjacke ist kein Radmodell, viel zu weit, vorne zu lang und deshalb eigentlich nie dabei. Wäre ein netter Bonus gewesen, wenn die Ventec darüber hinaus auch dicht hält, würde bei Ausflügen abseits der Heimat das Packen vereinfachen. Bequemlichkeit und so.


----------



## mw.dd (27. März 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Hey, Danke für die schnelle Antwort und die Probe aufs Exempel! Größe S wird ja noch ein Stück kleiner sein... Notfallregenjacke wäre separat, so ein dünnes Plastikteil, das wirklich nur wasserdicht ist, sonst nix.
> Ich suche primär ne möglichst universale robuste Jacke, die ich ganzjährig tragen kann, wenns die Temperaturen erfordern. Momentan z.B.: Letzte Abfahrt, Sonne ist schon weg -> Jacke drüber; Wetter hält doch nicht -> trocken bis nach Hause/zur nächsten Hütte/Bahnhof (max. 1 Stunde). Letzteres macht meine  Softshell nicht mit, und meine (noch) Regenjacke ist kein Radmodell, viel zu weit, vorne zu lang und deshalb eigentlich nie dabei. Wäre ein netter Bonus gewesen, wenn die Ventec darüber hinaus auch dicht hält, würde bei Ausflügen abseits der Heimat das Packen vereinfachen. Bequemlichkeit und so.



Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gesucht  ?

Ich habe eine dünne Regenjacke, aber die wärmt nicht, wenn die Sonne weg ist. Die Trailtech (Nachfolger der Ventec) macht einen robusteren, wärmeren Eindruck und sollte auch ein wenig Wasser abhalten - nimmt aber in einem kleinen Rucksack schon mächtig Platz weg. Auf eine Mehrtagestour würde ich die nicht mitnehmen, wenn ich mein Gepäck selbst schleppen muß...

Meine Lösung dafür: Dünne Softshell + leichte Regenjacke


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (27. März 2011)

Hm, dann schau ich mal, ob ich sie für den Einsatz vor Ort anschaffe und dann teste was geht.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. März 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Hey, Danke für die schnelle Antwort und die Probe aufs Exempel! Größe S wird ja noch ein Stück kleiner sein... Notfallregenjacke wäre separat, so ein dünnes Plastikteil, das wirklich nur wasserdicht ist, sonst nix.
> Ich suche primär ne möglichst universale robuste Jacke, die ich ganzjährig tragen kann, wenns die Temperaturen erfordern. Momentan z.B.: Letzte Abfahrt, Sonne ist schon weg -> Jacke drüber; Wetter hält doch nicht -> trocken bis nach Hause/zur nächsten Hütte/Bahnhof (max. 1 Stunde). Letzteres macht meine  Softshell nicht mit, und meine (noch) Regenjacke ist kein Radmodell, viel zu weit, vorne zu lang und deshalb eigentlich nie dabei. Wäre ein netter Bonus gewesen, wenn die Ventec darüber hinaus auch dicht hält, würde bei Ausflügen abseits der Heimat das Packen vereinfachen. Bequemlichkeit und so.



Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Ventec die richtige ist für sowas. Da gibts kleinere und bessere Alternativen.
Die Ventec ist recht warm, robust und auch wasserdicht, aber sinnvoller für Kurztouren!

Mal was anderes: Ich hab mir Samstag die 2010er Softshelljacke gekauft. Gesternd er erste Test und ich muss sagen: Hat sich gestern bewährt! Ich hatte nur ein Unterhemd drunter und das war völlig ok. Die Jacke ist dünn, winddicht, sitzt sehr angenehm (wenn man auf die etwas weitere Passform steht) und genau das richtige für so Tage, wo man nicht genau weiss was man anziehen soll.
Alles in allem ein Kauf, der in Ordnung geht, wobei ich nicht den vollen Preis bezahlen würde, denn UVP 120 Euro sind zu viel meiner Meinung nach.

Gruss Karsten


----------



## fairplay911 (28. März 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Alles in allem ein Kauf, der in Ordnung geht, wobei ich nicht den vollen Preis bezahlen würde, denn UVP 120 Euro sind zu viel meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Gruss Karsten



die gibt´s ja auch bereits u100 - und ich find die auch  wie oben schon mal geschrieben


----------



## fairplay911 (28. März 2011)

aber mal wieder zum Thema Farbe zurück zu kommen - wie fällt denn das Grün der neuen Trailtech Jacke nun aus 

hier mal zwei Angebote:

http://funbox-shop.de/index.php?s=3...CH+Jacket+green&Search_Brand=PLATZANGST&ref=2

und das andere:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/C...angst-Trailtech-Jacket-2011-green::26277.html

ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht finde ich


----------



## kNiRpS (28. März 2011)

guckst du hier


----------



## <NoFear> (28. März 2011)

fairplay911 schrieb:


> aber mal wieder zum Thema Farbe zurück zu kommen - wie fällt denn das Grün der neuen Trailtech Jacke nun aus
> 
> hier mal zwei Angebote:
> 
> ...



Hab die Jacke "in Originalfarbe" auf der Eurobike gesehen und in der Hand gehabt 
Das Foto vom funbox-shop entspricht nicht der Originalfarbe. Hier ist die Farbe auf jeden Fall stark verzerrt und übertrieben... 
Keine Ahnung was die dort verkaufen!!!!!!!


----------



## fairplay911 (28. März 2011)

man muss sich wahrscheinlich so ein Mittelding vorstellen


----------



## Mattulla (30. März 2011)

verstehe ich das richtig.

die deflector entspricht in etwa der alten ventec und die trailtech der alten climax?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. März 2011)

nein!
Trailtech= ventec
Climex=Tactic
Deflector= Regenjacke, glaube ich


----------



## tebis (13. April 2011)

Kurze Frage an die Besitzer der ventec, auch wenn ich die Frage in einem eigenen Thread schon mal gestellt habe:

Wie sieht es mit der Regendichtigkeit aus, insbesondere an den vielen Reissverschlüssen? Mußtet Ihr schon Imprägnieren oder war das bisher nicht notwendig?

Ich habe die Jacke gerade zur Ansicht hier, daher die Frage.

Danke!

tebis


----------



## Jedisonic (13. April 2011)

Hatte sie bisher noch nicht stundenlang im Dauerregen an. Aber das was sie bisher an Regen abbekommen hat, das hat sie gut von mir fern gehalten.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. April 2011)

tebis schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Besitzer der ventec, auch wenn ich die Frage in einem eigenen Thread schon mal gestellt habe:
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der Regendichtigkeit aus, insbesondere an den vielen Reissverschlüssen? Mußtet Ihr schon Imprägnieren oder war das bisher nicht notwendig?
> 
> ...



Hi,

die Jacke hält sehr gut dicht und ist dazu auch noch warm. Angenehm ist auch das Mesh Innenmaterial, das verhindert, dass das nasse Aussenmaterial nicht direkt auf der Haut aufliegt (falls kurzarm) und abkühlt.

Die Imprägnierung muss ich jetzt mal auffrischen, denn die wäscht sich durch den regelmäßigen Gebrauch raus (wie bei allen Jacken!!!). Ich habe Platzangst mal angeschrieben und eine sehr nette Antwort bekommen, dass sie dafür... Nitrex (oder so..., müsste ich nachschauen) Imprägnierung benutzen. Hab ich aber noch nicht benutzt!

Ansonsten: Super Jacke!! Ich würd sie nehmen, denn zum jetzigen Kurs bekommste keine adäquate!

Karsten


----------



## Mattulla (13. April 2011)

Gibt es irgendwo schon die langen Hosen für 2011 zu bestellen? (2010 Oryx)


----------



## Mattulla (13. April 2011)

Ok, hat sich erledigt. Die Ram gibt es bereits direkt im Shop zu bestellen.

http://www.platzangst-shop.com/product_info.php/info/p966_zip-off-bike-pants--quot-RAM-quot-.html


----------



## teatimetom (11. Mai 2011)

Mattulla schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo schon die langen Hosen für 2011 zu bestellen? (2010 Oryx)



Mag ein einzelfall sein , aber finger weg von den Platzangst Hosen! 
meine ORYX Hose ist so schlecht vernäht, da zieht es gerade alle Fäden reihum aus der Hose.
auf Nachfrage von Platzangst wurde ich an BMo verwiesen und die Gweährleistung abgelehnt.  (Sturzschaden )

An dieser Hose gehen die Nähte auf :
-im Schritt, am Stretcheinsatz
-an allen seitlichen Taschen
-sollte man aufs Knie stürzen, so trennt sich das komplette Bein ab, direkt an der Naht. Dies habe ich einmal rechts und einmal links reproduzieren können 

Somit die erste Dh Hose die ich in 6 Monaten komplett hingerichtet habe

die Jacken kann ich aber sehr empfehlen.
Wasserdicht sind sie bis ca 3 oder 4 stunden leichter bis mittlerer Regen, und auch langjährig stutz-stabil


----------



## JENSeits (11. Mai 2011)

Ich habe problemlos Ersatz für meine (beim Sturz) gerissene Hose und Jacke bekommen 
Bei BMO angefragt und dann direkt, mehrmals (um auf den neusten Stand zukommen), mit den Jungs und Mädels von Platzangst geschrieben und telefoniert. Habe sogar noch Aufkleber dazu bekommen, also alles top in Ordnung!

Hast du vielleicht einen falschen Ton benutzt?


----------



## teatimetom (12. Mai 2011)

negativ,
die email war eher lieb geschrieben, direkt an platzangst und die haben es dann in die rekla-abteilung von BMO weitergeleitet.
das mit deinem sturz interessiert mich aber jetzt doch - das war bei mir nämlich der grund die Reklamation auszuschliessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (6. Juni 2011)

Hat eigentlich schon einer die Deflector regenjacke? Wie atmungsaktiv ist die? gruß Nils


----------



## mtb-freak96 (6. Juni 2011)

hallo,
ich habe eine platzangst hose geschnekt bekommen von meinem onkel.ist glaube das 2011 modell und ich bin super zufrieden damit.Ich benutze die hose zum freeriden und komme gut klar damit.das einzigste manko was ich habe ist das die hose ziemlich dick ist aber dieses problem sich wieder auflöst durch die luftreisverschlüsse.
wollte ich einfach mal posten. vllt hilft es ja jemandem weiter keine ahnung
lg


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Juni 2011)

...   ...

sei mir nicht böse, aber bei dir verstehe ich nur *Bahnhof*. 
Ich weiß nicht genau, wo jetzt dein Problem liegt. Was ist mit der Hose? Ist sie dir zu WARM?
Ich meine, aktuell zieht man halt keine lange Hose zum FREERIDEN an. Es sei denn, man hat eine große Vorliebe für "tropische Zustände"....


----------



## Jakpan (7. Juni 2011)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, gibt es kein Problem. Er wollte nur schreiben, dass sie ihm gut gefällt. Quasi wie eine Bewertung bei einem Onlineshop^^


----------



## mtb-freak96 (7. Juni 2011)

ja mehr sollte es eig auch nicht sein. aktion der langeweile und vllt konnte ja jemandem geholfen werden der noch ne hose braucht.

@nofear: kein problem. ist auch nicht ganz so deutlich geschrieben soory. mehr hingewurschtelt halt und es gibt kein problem mit der hose ich find sie super


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Juni 2011)

no problemo 


@ ALL: So langsam aber sicher sollte dieses Thema hier _"allgemeiner"_ als Platzangst Bikewear  Fred weiter fortgeführt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-freak96 (7. Juni 2011)

oder 2010/11 ist vlt besser


----------



## Newmi (9. Juni 2011)

Kann jemand was über die Größen der Caps sagen, also z.B. Größe m von xx cm bis xx cm Kopfumfang?? In der Hinsicht fehlt eine Angabe auf der Seite!!


----------



## c_w (9. Juni 2011)

Newmi schrieb:


> Kann jemand was über die Größen der Caps sagen, also z.B. Größe m von xx cm bis xx cm Kopfumfang?? In der Hinsicht fehlt eine Angabe auf der Seite!!



Schreib denen einfach ne Mail.


----------



## Newmi (9. Juni 2011)

Hab ich ja, kommt aber nix zurück!!


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juni 2011)

Ruf da mal an und frag nach Elisa, die ist ganz nett. *duckundweg*


----------



## blutbuche (10. Juni 2011)

...hat jemand eine trailhunter in S und kann mir mal den genauen bundumfang und die länge durchgeben ?? wär´nett ! DANKE , gruss,k.


----------



## blutbuche (11. Juni 2011)

keiner ??????


----------



## potzblitzer (29. Juni 2011)

Habe derzeit die deflector, die trailtech und die Tactic zur Ansicht daliegen und kann mich irgendwie gar nicht entscheiden. Suche eigentlich eine all-Season Jacke für all-Mountain Einsatzbereich, die gute ventilationsmöglichkeiten bietet und ordentlich wasserabweisend/fest ist. Die trailtech macht mir den robustesten Eindruck, könnte aber im Sommer evtl zu warm sein??die deflector scheint eine reine Regenjacke/windbreaker zu sein, von der ich fast vermute dass sie ab Herbst zu kühl wird. Allerdings ist sie super geschnitten und unglaublich leicht. Die softshell Tactic ist so ein Mittelding, wobei sie wohl auch eher was für kühlere Temperaturen ist. Ausserdem hat sie die geringste wassersäule...

Irgendjemand hier, der eine (oder im Idealfall mehrere) der genannten Jacken schon im Einsatz hat und mir seine Erfahrungen schildern kann?
Bin für jede Antwort dankbar


----------



## Jakpan (29. Juni 2011)

Ich hab den vorgänger der Trailtech (Ventec). Die ist im Sommer auf jedenfall zu warm. Hatte sie letztens auf ner 40km Tour an. Da hat es geregnet und es waren so ca. 12-15 Grad. Trotzdem hab ich unter der Jacke geschwitzt wie sau. Die Zipper bringen schon ganz gut was, aber ne Sommerjacke ist sie dadurch nicht. Wenn du bei deinen Allmountain-fahrten mehr bergab als bergauf fährst, könnte sie trotzdem was für dich sein, denn man kühlt (selbst bei Regen und Fahrtwind) nicht unter ihr aus. Bei mehr Berg-auf fahrten, wirds schnell zu warm.


----------



## rigger (29. Juni 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=529152


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (30. Juni 2011)

Jakpan schrieb:


> Ich hab den vorgänger der Trailtech (Ventec). Die ist im Sommer auf jedenfall zu warm. Hatte sie letztens auf ner 40km Tour an. Da hat es geregnet und es waren so ca. 12-15 Grad. Trotzdem hab ich unter der Jacke geschwitzt wie sau. Die Zipper bringen schon ganz gut was, aber ne Sommerjacke ist sie dadurch nicht. Wenn du bei deinen Allmountain-fahrten mehr bergab als bergauf fährst, könnte sie trotzdem was für dich sein, denn man kühlt (selbst bei Regen und Fahrtwind) nicht unter ihr aus. Bei mehr Berg-auf fahrten, wirds schnell zu warm.



Ok danke für deine Einschätzung. Anscheinend gibt es wohl keine so richtige all-Season allmountain Jacke von Platzangst. Die trailtech ist eher ein reiner downhiller, die deflector eine reine Wind/Regenjacke. Naja, wenn ich das nötige Kleingeld hätte würde ich mir die deflector für den Sommer und die trailtech für Herbst/Winter kaufen  hab ich aber leider nicht, deshalb wirds wohl ne harte Entscheidung. Gefallen tun mir beide sehr gut, auch vom style her sind diese Jacken für mich genau richtig. Ich hab mir auch schon viele andere angesehen, aber meistens ist die Standard radbekleidung sowas von langweilig das geht gar nicht! (komme aus dem snowboarding, bin vielleicht deshalb bisschen verwöhnt  )


----------



## potzblitzer (30. Juni 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=529152



Oh den habe ich wohl übersehen! Danke dir!

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe dann hast du beide Jacken im Einsatz? 
Würdest du die deflector der trailtech stets vorziehen? Oder wo siehst du den Einsatzbereich beider Jacken?


----------



## rigger (30. Juni 2011)

Die Ventec (vorgänger der Trailtech) die ich habe trage ich hier eigentlich immer als normale Jacke, zum Radfahren nehm ich sie nur im winter.

Die Deflektor wird einen festen platz im Rucksack bekommen, als wind/regenjacke oder so zum wärmen wenn ich untrwegs bin, die deflektor hat kein futter oder so.


----------



## potzblitzer (30. Juni 2011)

So, bin nun mal alle drei Jacken kurz probegefahren und schon ein gutes Stück schlauer! Heute waren ja gewissermaßen ideale Bedingungen für einen Jacken Test: 14-18 grad, wolkig mit kurzen Schauern und kurzen sonnigen Abschnitten sowie jede Menge kräftigen Wind. 

Zuerst zur deflector: wie erwartet sehr leicht und angenehm zu tragen, super wasserdicht und auch gut winddicht. Allerdings war es mit kurzem Trikot drunter doch etwas frisch bei starken Böen, Schatten und Wolken. Besonders an den armen und unter den Achseln war ein deutliches abkühlen zu spüren. Wirklich eine reine sommerjacke. 

Zur Tactic: solide softshell Jacke ohne viel schnick Schnack. Gut winddicht und typisch wasserabweisend. Atmungsaktivität grade noch so akzeptabel. Bei Sonnenschein aber schnell zu warm. 

Zur trailtech: DIE Überraschung für mich. Hab mich sofort beim reinschlüpfen wohl gefühlt. Asolut solide verarbeitet und super geschnitten. Wirkt fast wie eine outerwear Jacke. Beim kurz ausprobieren im wind dann die nächste Überraschung: absolut perfektes Klima. Weder zu warm noch zu kalt. Möglich wird das vor allem durch die zahlreichen belüftungsmöglichkeiten. Hier schlägt die trailtech alle anderen Modelle um Längen. Zusätzlich auch mit kurzem trikot perfektes tragegefühl auf der Haut, bedingt durch das Mesh im inneren. Hätte die deflector das gehabt wäre sie wohl ähnlich angenehm gewesen, so "klebt" sie ein bisschen an. 

Alles im allem werde ich mich sehr wahrscheinlich für die trailtech entscheiden, und zwar weil sie für mich als einzige einen wirklichen all-Season Eindruck hinterlassen hat! De anderen Jacken haben beide ihre Existenzberechtigung, fallen aber im ganzen eher in den reinen Sommer (deflector) oder Herbst/Winter (Tactic) Bereich. 
Hätte ich die kohle würde ich alle 3 sofort behalten, damit wäre man perfekt versorgt  ich hoffe der Hersteller hat auch noch nach intensivem Gebrauch der Jacke noch einen so exzellenten Ruf bei mir wie im Moment!


----------



## GreenTavern (2. August 2011)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, der die Platzangst Tactic hat, wie diese ausfällt? Bin 1,97m bei 93kg und schwanke zwischen L und XL. Normalerweise trage ich eher XL, aber viele Klamottenlabels neigen ja dazu die Klamotten dann eher in die Breite zu vergrößern als in die Länge. Die Tactic schaut eher schmal geschnitten aus, können das die Besitzer bestätigen? 
Natürlich sind auch Erfahrungen mit andern Platzangst Jacken (Trailtech,etc.) interessant, da die ja recht ähnlich ausfallen sollen.
Danke!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (18. August 2011)

@ Green Tavern ... XL


hat jemand schon die Trailhunter Short 2011? Ist ja gerade bei BMO im Angebot.
Da sehen die Beine aber soo lang aus. Weiss jemand wie lang die Seitenlänge der Short ist? Und welche Grösse müsste ich bei sonst 34 Shortgrösse nehmen? 
M oder L?

Übrigens habe ich letztens das zweite Mal meine Climex Jacke gewaschen. Und was soll ich sagen...Die Regendichtigkeit ist absolut dahin, was ich bei einem kräftigen Schauer erfahren durft 
Muß ich wohl jetzt schon wirklich nachimprägnieren...nicht so dolle


----------



## cade (18. August 2011)

Job die Jacke sifft nach dem waschen.. Hab son spray von Jack Wolfskin.. geht danach wieder 

Hab die El Panico in XL hier... 67cm Seitenlänge. Soviel wird sich da zur Trailhunter nicht tun...


----------



## vopsi (18. August 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> @ Green Tavern ... XL
> 
> 
> hat jemand schon die Trailhunter Short 2011? Ist ja gerade bei BMO im Angebot.
> ...



würde bei der trailhunter aufpassen, sie ist laut größentabelle im shop separat aufgeführt. beinlänge wohl identisch aber der umfang fällt im vergleich zu den anderen shorts geringer aus
http://www.platzangst-shop.com/shop_content.php/coID/122


----------



## ktm- (18. August 2011)

möchte dir ein Tipp geben  

kaufe es nicht im Onlineshop von Bikeunit (sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Platzangst dort gemacht) und würde es dir eigntl. beim Händler vor Ort zu kaufen bzw. dort zu bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (19. August 2011)

alles klar, danke...werde mir mal L u XL zur Probe bestellen


----------



## <NoFear> (19. August 2011)

ktm- schrieb:


> möchte dir ein Tipp geben
> 
> kaufe es nicht im Onlineshop von Bikeunit (sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Platzangst dort gemacht) und würde es dir eigntl. beim Händler vor Ort zu kaufen bzw. dort zu bestellen




japp bikeunit sind im allgemeinen nicht wirklich top, hab da auch schon schlechte erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Get_down (19. August 2011)

Wo gibts denn die Shorts in Blau? Hab mal einen gesehen der hatte die an, hab aber noch nix gefunden...


----------



## <NoFear> (11. September 2011)

hab gehört, dass Platzangst nach Berlin umgezogen und dort angeblich bei bike-mailorder.de eingestiegen ist...

Headquarter Germany
Platzangst progressive freeride GmbH

Pankstraße 8-10 D
13127 Berlin, Deutschland

Telefon: +49 (0)30 609 858 930
Telefax: +49 (0)30 609 858 938

Email an [email protected]

Warenrücksendungen:
Platzangst progressive freeride GmbH
Pankstraße 8-10 D
13127 Berlin, Deutschland


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. September 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> hab gehört, dass Platzangst nach Berlin umgezogen und dort angeblich bei bike-mailorder.de eingestiegen ist...




deswegen wohl die günstigen Preise....

also wen es interessiert, mir passt die Trailhunter Short in XL. Trage sonst 34er Hosen bei 93er Umfang auf Bundhöhe. Die XL Hose hat eine max Bundbreite von 44cm, eine Seitenlänge von 63cm und eine Beinöffnung von 30cm. Mir reicht sie bis mitte Knie. L saß sehr straff u Xl könnte einen Ticken enger sein.


----------



## cytrax (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann nächste Woche auch noch was zur Ram zip off Hose und Trailtech Jacke beisteuern  Soll nächste Woche von BMO geliefert werden *freu,freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oolinger (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit der Platzangst Eclipse Short? Mich würde interessieren wie die Grössentechnisch auffällt und ob man die nur zum Freeriden/DH oder auch zum Touren mit anschließenden S2/S3 Abfahrten nutzen kann - respektive Wärme. Vielleicht kann noch jemand was im Vergleich zur Endura Singletrack Short sagen.
Danke für ein paar Infos.


----------



## c_w (18. Oktober 2011)

oolinger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit der Platzangst Eclipse Short? Mich würde interessieren wie die Grössentechnisch auffällt und ob man die nur zum Freeriden/DH oder auch zum Touren mit anschließenden S2/S3 Abfahrten nutzen kann - respektive Wärme. Vielleicht kann noch jemand was im Vergleich zur Endura Singletrack Short sagen.
> Danke für ein paar Infos.



Ich kann nicht direkt was zu der Hose sagen, aber ich habe die lange Zip off Hose von Platzangst und ich trage die die meiste Zeit des Jahres als Shorts, unter anderem auch zum touren. Und von den Fotos her sieht die der Eclipse seeehr aehnlich (was Schnitt und Belueftung usw. angeht). Ist halt geschmackssache, ist schon ein sehr kraeftiger Stoff, muss jeder selber wissen, ob er das zum touren an den Beinen haben mag.


----------



## JAY-L (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ich hab die El Panico von Paltzangst. Das sollte die selbe Hose in Schwarz sein.
Der Stoff ist schon sehr dick und die Hose Warm und Robust.
Bei leichtem Regen Perlt das Wasser ab.
Mit den Belüftungsreißverschlüssen ist es während der Abfahrt echt Ok.
Im Hochsommer ist sie mir Für längere Touren beim Bergauffahren fast ein Bisschen zu Warm.

Gruß
Max


----------



## oolinger (18. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht´s mit der Größen aus, sprich Bundweite oder Vergleich zu anderen Bike Shorts oder Jeans die Ihr tragt? Bin mir nicht sicher ob M, L oder gar XL für mich richtig wären.
Bin 180cm, bei 84kg. Normalerweise trage ich "BikeLeggins" in L und Trikots gerne in L oder XL. Hab mir letztens `ne Endura Singletrack in XL bestellt, da die in L im Laden unbequem knapp war.


----------



## c_w (18. Oktober 2011)

179 cm bei 80 kg und M passt. Bundweite ist ja auch etwas verstellbar.


----------



## teatimetom (18. Oktober 2011)

Jeansgrösse 33 -34 in der Weite

Platzangst Hose ORYX in L, kleiner (enger) bdürfte sie aber nicht mehr sein
1.85 bei 90 KIlos.


----------



## cytrax (18. Oktober 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> 179 cm bei 80 kg und M passt. Bundweite ist ja auch etwas verstellbar.



Gleiche größe aber 66Kg und der bund lässt sich mit dem klett wunderbar passend verstellen.


----------



## DashTwo84 (21. Oktober 2011)

Hatte mir die Tactic in L bestellt. 
Ich bin ca. 177 groß und 82 Kilo schwer. Da meine Messwerte genau an der Grenze lagen, habe ich mich für die größere Variante der Jacke entschieden.

Am Bauch und Rücken hängt die Tactic mehr oder weniger runter. Deshalb hab ich mir jetzt noch die M bestellt und werde vermutlich morgen herausfinden, welche Größe mir besser passt.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (22. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
jemand ne Ahnung wie die Platzangstsachen so ausfallen?
Hab mir die Tage ne Tactic Jacke und die "RAM" Shorts bestellt..nur bei der Jacke in Größe S bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das nicht zu klein für mich ist (bei 180cm und 68kg) 

Bissel spät ich weiß


----------



## DEMONizer (22. Oktober 2011)

Schau mal hier Platzangst Grössentabelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (22. Oktober 2011)

Vor allem die Pullover von Platzangst neigen allerdings massiv zum einlaufen :-/


----------



## DashTwo84 (22. Oktober 2011)

hab mich bei meinem kampfgewicht nun für die größe m entschieden...


----------



## cytrax (22. Oktober 2011)

@ T0niM0ntana Hab die gleiche Statur wie du  Ich hab mir vor kurzem ne Trail Tech und die Ram bestellt. Die Jacke in L da ja Protektoren drunter müssen. Is zwar so ein bissl weit aber sie passt. Die Hose hab ich in M. 

Ich zietier mich ma selber 



cytrax schrieb:


> Ich hab auch was neues bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T0niM0ntana (22. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Infos.
Hab leider beim ordern überhaupt nicht an Protektoren gedacht...
Laut Größentabelle wird die Tactic in S eh nicht passen, aber ich lass mich mal überraschen.
Hose in M passt..sehr gut 

Find im übrigen die Platzangstsachen rein optisch gesehen schon mit das geilste was es so zu kaufen gibt. Wie sie sich in der Funktion schlagen muss ich noch testen..sind meine ersten die ich bestellt hab.

so long..
Toni


----------



## ND1971 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

Hab mir die woche ne eclipse short in M bestellt und eben anprobiert....

...was für ein riesengroßes, unförmiges ding ! Ich glaube, da müsste ich xs bestellen, damit es einigermaßen passt. In größe L kann man wahrscheinlich zelten 

Neenee, das ungetüm kommt mal ganz schnell wieder in den karton und geht zurück wo es hergekommen ist...


----------



## Jakpan (26. Oktober 2011)

Was hast du denn für Maße, bzw. was trägst du sonst so für Jeans-Größen?


----------



## cytrax (27. Oktober 2011)

Die Klamotten sind ja auch eher für FR/DH gemacht und nicht unbedingt für Touren. Deshalb fallen die auch bissl größer aus da ja noch Protektoren drunter müssen.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (27. Oktober 2011)

Sooo ich hab meine Sachen mittlerweile auch bekommen.
Die Tactic in "S" passt super, dürfte aber mit Protektoren eng werden. Behalte Sie aber trotzdem, kann man ja auch so anziehen 

Die RAM Short hab ich mir noch in S nachkommen lassen, da sie in M doch recht groß und weit war. Hab sie bisher nur probehalber im Wohnzimmer mit Protektoren angezogen, passt super und das Grün ist einfach Megageil.
Schade das es die "lange" Version der RAM nicht auch in Grün gibt..sonst hätt ich mir die auch noch geordert


----------



## kNiRpS (27. Oktober 2011)

dann hättest du die kurze Ram gar nicht mehr gebraucht. die lange kannste ja abzippn  hab zwar "nur" die alte oryx pant aber die is einfach auch der hammer. trag beim biken keine andere hose mehr obwohl noch n paar gute im schrank liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T0niM0ntana (27. Oktober 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> dann hättest du die kurze Ram gar nicht mehr gebraucht...



Man kann ja nie genug haben 

Apropos: Rose hat gerade schlappe 50% auf Platzangstsachen (und viele andere) 

http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/topangebote/bekleidung/textilien/?brand=13763&soldout=undefined&page=1&viewtype=list&count=16&order=topseller#anchor_products


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. Oktober 2011)

Kann hier jemand sagen ob die Platzangst RAM Shorts auch für Touren belüftungstechnisch noch gehen? Find das Grün sehr geil, das von der Trailhunter is mir zu blass. Da die Sachen gerade so günstig sind und ich es nicht einsehe über 100 Euro für Hosen auszugeben wollte ich jetzt zuschlagen, nicht erst im Februar wenn hoffentlich mein Bike kommt.


----------



## cytrax (27. Oktober 2011)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand sagen ob die Platzangst RAM Shorts auch fÃ¼r Touren belÃ¼ftungstechnisch noch gehen? Find das GrÃ¼n sehr geil, das von der Trailhunter is mir zu blass. Da die Sachen gerade so gÃ¼nstig sind und ich es nicht einsehe Ã¼ber 100 Euro fÃ¼r Hosen auszugeben wollte ich jetzt zuschlagen, nicht erst im Februar wenn hoffentlich mein Bike kommt.



Wenn du die BelÃ¼ftungsÃ¶ffnungen aufmachst, ja.

Das Material ist aber sehr robust und raschelt ein wenig. Damit musst halt klarkommen. Ich hab die Hose im Moment tÃ¤glich aufm Weg zur Arbeit an (einfach 15Km) und hab bei 3Â°C trotzdem die BelÃ¼ftungsÃ¶ffnungen auf 



T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> Man kann ja nie genug haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schei$$e da is ja noch gÃ¼nstiger als bei BMO  Da hÃ¤tte ich nochmal 50â¬ sparen kÃ¶nnen...


----------



## oolinger (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
hab meinen Platzangst Einkauf leider noch nicht abgeschlossen.
Kann hier jemand etwas zu dem Unterschied der RAM Short und der El Panico sagen. Farbe ist klar. Aber auf der Platzangst-Shop Seite steht, das die RAM Short SingleTrail und Park tauglich ist. Die El Panico SingleTrail und AllMountain.
Gibt es Unterschiede beim Stoff? Oxfordpolyester zu Polyester? Ist die RAM short dicker? Oder ist es eher ein Marketing Fehler auf der Webseite. 4 Belüftungen, Taschen, etc. klingt alles sehr gleich für mich. Wenn auch die Seitentaschen etwas anders aussehen.
Info wäre super.
Danke, Olaf

P.S. hab mal meinen Hüftumfang gemessen. ca.96cm. Laut tabelle ist das ne L. Hmmm... werd wohl mal ne M und ne L bestellen denke ich.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (27. Oktober 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Schei$$e da is ja noch günstiger als bei BMO  Da hätte ich nochmal 50 sparen können...



Sowas ähnliches hab ich mir heut auch gedacht. Hab die Hose in Größe S am Montag für 76 bestellt, jetzt kostet sie nurnoch 54.
Bin ja ned blöd, hab heut da angerufen und gefragt ob man da nicht was machen kann....und plop..die Differenz hab ich jetzt auf mein Kundenkonto gut geschrieben bekommen..

Rose ist einfach nur


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem Unterschied der Materialiern wollte ich auch noch fragen. Ist die dickere RAM trotzdem noch funktionell, also transportiert gut Schweiß ab und trocknet schnell, oder is die bis auf die Lüftungstaschen praktisch wie ne ganz normale Baumwoll/Polyester Hose von C&A ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vopsi (27. Oktober 2011)

Funktionell ist sie m.E. schon. Sie ist nunmal aus einem etwas dickeren Polyester um den Anforderungen beim DH/FR und AM-Einsatz ( wenns einem mault ) gerecht zu werden. Die Beinventilation und vor Allem die Rückenventilation funktioniert gut. 700 Höhenmeter bei 30° C in einer RAM-Short waren im Vergleich zu einer dünneren, ohne Ventilationsöffnungen ausgestatteten Maloja ähnlich.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. Oktober 2011)

Hmm.. ich denke ich werde sie mir einfach mal bestellen und anziehen. Auch ohne Bike müsste ich ja in etwa ein Gefühl dafür haben ob mir das zusagt oder nicht. Und irgendwie finde ich kaum andere wirklich farbige Shorts. Kein Bock schon wieder was schwarzes zu nehmen außer die OBG Chevron in grün, die sieht auch HAMMER aus  Aber dazu mach ich denke ich mal nen eigenen Thread auf, das passt hier wohl nicht rein.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hab auch gestern mir ein paar Shorts bei Rose bestellt. Eigentlich bin ich mir sicher das sie nicht zu meiner kategorie Tourer passt aber anprobieren wollt ich sie schon immer mal


----------



## Rockrider (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe gerade eine Trailtech Jacke von Rose geschickt bekommen und bin fürs erste schon mal begeistert. Super Anpassungsmöglichkeiten und viele Lüftungsöffnungen, aber vor allem ist die Jacke weit genug geschnitten um noch Ellbogenprotektoren drunter zu tragen.


----------



## oolinger (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo allerseits,
vielen Dank für Eure Tips und Infos zu meinen Posts. Hab heute, da ich mich nicht so recht festlegen konnte welche Hose und Größe einfach mal RAM und El Panico in M und L bei Rose bestellt. Die nette Frauenstimme am Telefon konnte mir gestern auch nicht so recht mit der Größe helfen und meinte bestelle doch beide. Gesagt getan. Nun muss ich nur noch warten bis die Shorts bei mir eintreffen. Mal sehen wie die dann passen und ob mir die RAM oder die El Panico besser gefällt. Oder beide? ;-) Zu dumm, das ich mir vor geraumer Zeit schon ne Endura Singletrack gekauft habe. Aber die erscheint mir eh etwas dünner und besser für die wärmeren Tage auf Tour.
Gruesse, Olaf


----------



## rigger (29. Oktober 2011)

Hüftumfang messen und auf der platzangst page schauen wie die größen ausfallen...


----------



## oolinger (29. Oktober 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Hüftumfang messen und auf der platzangst page schauen wie die größen ausfallen...



Vollkommen richtig, aber in der Vergangenheit bin ich da bei anderen Herstellern schon das ein oder andere mal dumm aufgesessen...
Wenn die Hosen da sind, werd ich mal prüfen ob man sich auf die Platzangst angaben verlassen kann. Danke nochmal an alle!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. Oktober 2011)

Also für mich als "normaler" Tourer sind die Hosen nichts. Viel zu weit, zu schwer, einfach zu viel 
Ansonsten vom Design her, einfach genial


----------



## oolinger (29. Oktober 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Also für mich als "normaler" Tourer sind die Hosen nichts. Viel zu weit, zu schwer, einfach zu viel
> Ansonsten vom Design her, einfach genial



hmmm, hast Du RAM oder El Panico bestellt?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. Oktober 2011)

Die RAM, die Eclipse und die El Panico hatte ich bestellt. Eigentlich unterscheiden die sich nur von den Farben und der Dicke des Stoff.
Die RAM als Downhillhose ist  die dickste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oolinger (29. Oktober 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Die RAM, die Eclipse und die El Panico hatte ich bestellt. Eigentlich unterscheiden die sich nur von den Farben und der Dicke des Stoff.
> Die RAM als Downhillhose ist  die dickste.




Eclipse und El Panico ist die gleiche Hose, bis auf die Farbe, oder? Stoff der selbe?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ja das kann schon hinkommen das sie die selben sind aber wie gesagt alles to much


----------



## frijo (30. Oktober 2011)

die el panico hat den dünnsten Stoff, die RAM den dicksten/stabilsten. Die Eclipse ist ziemlich genau in der Mitte dazwischen.
Schnitt und Ausstattung sind bei allen gleich.
Mit der el panico kann man schon Touren fahren. Wie ne lycra ist sie natürlich nicht.

frijo


----------



## fone (3. November 2011)

unglaublich, 3 seiten größendiskussion M/L/XL und fast keiner schafft es, seine eigenen maße dazu zu schreiben... :/

bin 1,85, 88kg, Trailtech in L oder XL? soll auch mal ne protectorenjacke drunter passen. danek!


----------



## mw.dd (3. November 2011)

1,76m, 75kg. El Panico in M (könnte ein µ enger sein), Trailtech in M (sehr lange Ärmel, genug Platz für Rüstung), Oryx in M (passt perfekt).

El panico super von Frühjahr-Herbst tragbar, außer vielleicht im Hochsommer.
Oryx sehr stabil, eher was für den Park. Mit langen Beinen m.E.n. nicht mehr zum Touren zu gebrauchen.
Trailtech durchdacht und hält auch mal etwas Regen ab; bei >15°C zu warm. Mein Exemplar war für den Preis aber schlecht verarbeitet.

HTH


----------



## tebis (3. November 2011)

fone schrieb:


> unglaublich, 3 seiten größendiskussion M/L/XL und fast keiner schafft es, seine eigenen maße dazu zu schreiben... :/
> 
> bin 1,85, 88kg, Trailtech in L oder XL? soll auch mal ne protectorenjacke drunter passen. danek!



Trailtech habe ich nicht, dafür Ventec. Rücken- und Armprotektoren passen bei 190cm und 90kg drunter.

tebis

Edit: XL meinte ich


----------



## fone (3. November 2011)

XL? edit: ok, XL. danke!


----------



## cytrax (3. November 2011)

1.80m 70 Kg und hab die Trailtech in L. Protektoren passen noch locker drunter. Die Trailtech war bei mir gut verarbeitet und hielt auch über ne stunde Regen aus ohne durchzuweichen.


----------



## Hinghaan (3. November 2011)

*PLATZANGST Zip Off Bike-Pants RAM  für 69  Grau in L und blau in M,L,XL*
*

ist der Preis Ok?
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (3. November 2011)

Hinghaan schrieb:


> *PLATZANGST Zip Off Bike-Pants RAM  für 69  Grau in L und blau in M,L,XL*
> *
> 
> ist der Preis Ok?
> *



top, aber ausverkauft, hätt auch gern eine gehabt...


----------



## cytrax (4. November 2011)

Preis is TOP aber sind ja nicht alle ausverkauft


----------



## fanatikz (4. November 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Preis is TOP aber sind ja nicht alle ausverkauft



stimmt, sorry, habs gemerkt


----------



## rigger (4. November 2011)

Wenn die Trailtech gleich zu der Ventec ist kann ich euch sagen das mir mit 176 und 105 kg die in XL passt und die Safety Jacket auch noch drunter passt. Und ich zieh die Jacke auch so abends an wenn ich rausgeh. 

Zum Biken ist mir die zu warm...   allerhöchstens bei minusgraden...


----------



## firesurfer (7. November 2011)

habe bei 173 cm/72 kg jetzt nach langem hin u her neben einer deflector und einer trail-tech(grün), jeweils in m, eine ram in grau, ebenfalls in m.

die hose möge etwas groß u lang sein...allerdings lang ist nix schlecht da bleiben auch beim pedaliern die hosenbeine über den schuhen...also bei sauwetter nicht so schlecht...
s hätte sicherlich auch gepasst...aber..die verstellmöglichkeiten im bund sind voll ok...
bei alle offenen zipps sieht man vielleicht ein bissi "aufgeblasen" aus...

die hose ist ziemlich warm eher für kältere tage....u derzeit nur abgezippt in gebrauch.....
wenns ruppig wird scheint das material jedenfalls widerstandsfähig...
mal sehn wielange das zeugs hält..

funktionen sind grundsätzlich bei ritten durchs gemüse bei allen teilen top....jacke passt perfekt auch mit protektoren drunter....ebenso hose...
die opitik ist jedenfalls...seeeehr lässssiggggg


----------



## T0niM0ntana (8. November 2011)

So am Wochenende das erste Mal die Tactic und RAM angehabt. Bei meinen Maßen (180cm x 68kg) passen beide in Größe "S" wunderbar. 
Nur ob noch ne Rüstung unter die Jacke passt muss ich noch ausprobieren.

Da wir ja gut 15°C oder mehr hatten und es in der Sonne ohne Wind richtig muckelig warm war, musst ich sämtliche Belüftungsöffnungen aufmachen.
Bei der RAM funktionieren die sehr gut und das Hosenklima wurde direkt angenehm. Bei der Tactic allerdings hab ich nicht viel davon gemerkt, Temperaturen >15° sind einfach zuviel für die Jacke.

Ansonsten bin ich sehr von den Sachen begeistert....besonders von der Optik  
MFG
Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taru (8. November 2011)

Hab seit 3 Wochen die Ram (schwarz L) und die Trailtech (grün M) im Einsatz. Passt alles super bei 190cm x 76kg. 

Ich kann auf jeden Fall bestätigen das das Material der Ram Hose extrem wiederstandsfähig ist. Hab mich zweimal bös gelegt und kein Kratzer dran. Wie wiederstandsfähig die Jacke ist, weiss ich nicht, wills auch nicht testen 

P.S.: Die Ventilation von beiden Kleidungsstücken ist super gelöst.


----------



## Chaser84 (14. November 2011)

Kann mal bitte jemand noch was zu der Qualität und Haltbarkeit der Trailtech sagen? Überlebt Sie einen Sturz?


----------



## fanatikz (15. November 2011)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand noch was zu der Qualität und Haltbarkeit der Trailtech sagen? Überlebt Sie einen Sturz?



Also, verarbeitung ist gut-sehr gut, die Nähte Top, mittleren Regen und Nebel hat sie bisher nicht durchgelassen.
Die Jacke ist durchdacht konzipiert, könnte etwas besser atmen...
Zu Stürtzen, ich denke wenn keine scharfen Kanten oder spitze Äste im Spiel sind steckt Sie es ohne weiteres weg...


----------



## Chaser84 (16. November 2011)

Wie fällt die Trailtech denn aus? Eher groß oder klein?
Wäre schön wenn noch jemand schreibt in welcher Größe er sie bei welchen Körpermaßen gekauft hat.

Und die wichtigste Frage ist natürlich, wo bekomm ich die am günstigsten zur Zeit her?


----------



## mw.dd (16. November 2011)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Wie fällt die Trailtech denn aus? Eher groß oder klein?
> Wäre schön wenn noch jemand schreibt in welcher Größe er sie bei welchen Körpermaßen gekauft hat.
> 
> Und die wichtigste Frage ist natürlich, wo bekomm ich die am günstigsten zur Zeit her?





mw.dd schrieb:


> 1,76m, 75kg... Trailtech in M (sehr lange Ärmel, genug Platz für Rüstung)...





Chaser84 schrieb:


> ...
> Und die wichtigste Frage ist natürlich, wo bekomm ich die am günstigsten zur Zeit her?



Ich habe für Dich mal die Google Produktsuche bemüht:
Platzangst Trailtech


----------



## Wutzid (13. Dezember 2011)

Moin, hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo ich noch eine Platzangst Ram in blau und XS oder S herbekomme? Google mir schon ewig die Finger wund, scheint überall ausverkauft zu sein...


----------



## firesurfer (14. Dezember 2011)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand noch was zu der Qualität und Haltbarkeit der Trailtech sagen? Überlebt Sie einen Sturz?


 
also durch geäst zu kurven u hie und da vielleicht leicht hängen zu bleiben hält die trail-tech oh weiteres aus...
bei der ram (lang) haben sich allerdings nach ca 3 mal tragen bereits leichte abnützungserscheinungen am gesäß (es fasert leicht ??) gezeigt...
nix dramatisches und wenn das bis zum zeitlichen ende des teils nicht schlimmer wird..naja....
allerdings nach ein paar mal tragen bereits???? 

sonst ...druckknöpfe sind generell ok...vielleicht die gummiknöpfe (bei der ram) bei den zippverschlüssen gehn leicht ab und sind dann..futsch...
nicht schlecht wäre auch wenn es bei der langen hose einen schutz/verstärkung für die seite des kettenblattes gibt + ev auch eine zusätzliche verstärkung am gesäß - dann gäbe es den beschrieben "mangel" vielleicht nicht(?) ...

jedoch in summe...super durchdachte teile, viele praktische taschen und belüftungsmöglichkeiten + sieht seeeehr lässig aus


----------



## SODA-MAX (14. Dezember 2011)

Wutzid schrieb:


> Moin, hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo ich noch eine Platzangst Ram in blau und XS oder S herbekomme? Google mir schon ewig die Finger wund, scheint überall ausverkauft zu sein...



Hallo,

also hier gibts die zumindestens in S.

LG


----------



## flywolf (18. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm, und ich suche die RAM in schwarz oder grau in XS. hatte die S in blau hier, aber passte nicht :-(
Denke die ist in XS in ganz Deutschland ausverkauft....


----------



## teatimetom (19. Dezember 2011)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand noch was zu der Qualität und Haltbarkeit der Trailtech sagen? Überlebt Sie einen Sturz?



Falle seit zwei Jahren regelmässig auf die Jacke, Protektoren drunter, und die sieht noch sehr gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (25. Dezember 2011)

Was haben sich die Herren denn wohl bei der Designentscheidung, die Kapuze der Trailtech nicht abnehmbar zu machen, gedacht? Habe die Jacke gestern geschenkt bekommen und in diesem Punkt ist sie mal klar schlechter als die Hardride, die ich über 2 Jahre sehr zufrieden gefahren bin.

Momentan tendiere ich dazu, die Trailtech als Alltagsjacke zu verwenden und die Hardride einfach weiter zu fahren.

Auch diese "Klettverschlüsse" am Ärmel scheinen mir schlechter zu funktionieren als die des 2-Jahre-Vorgängers. Ziemlich unverständlich.


----------



## CQB (27. Dezember 2011)

Hab mal eine Frage an die Hausfrauen unter euch 
Und zwar hab ich ne Hardride, da ich vor ca. 4 Monaten schön in den Schlamm geflogen bin und die Jacke schon 4 mal händisch gereinigt habe, Sie aber noch kein Stück sauberer geworden ist wollte ich mal wissen was eure Geheimtipps sind. 
Es kommt mir bitte keiner mit Eigenurin, darauf falle ich nicht rein !

Greez


----------



## mw.dd (27. Dezember 2011)

CQB schrieb:


> ... und die Jacke schon 4 mal händisch gereinigt habe, ...



Hast Du keine Waschmaschine? Dann gib die Jacke doch mal in eine professionelle Reinigung


----------



## Talon (28. Dezember 2011)

Meine Mutter macht bei solchen Sachen immer erst Spüli auf die Stelle. 
Bissle einreiben, dann ab in die Waschmaschine. Wurde sogar meine weisse TLD Hose wieder blitzblank.
Gruss


----------



## CQB (28. Dezember 2011)

Laut Schild in der Jacke darf diese nicht in die Waschmaschine, Spüli klingt ganz gut, ich hab mittlerweile 2 verschiedene Handwaschmittel verwendet.


----------



## teatimetom (28. Dezember 2011)

wasche die jacke seit 2 Jahren regelmässig in der Waschmaschine. geht ganz gut


----------



## pommes5 (28. Dezember 2011)

dito. sie verliert allerdings auf dauer etwas von ihrer wasserfestigkeit. ich bilde mir ein am anfang länger damit im regen trocken geblieben zu sein


----------



## CQB (29. Dezember 2011)

Da wird sich dann warscheinlich die Imprägnierung verabschieden.


----------



## c_w (29. Dezember 2011)

Kein Pulverwaschmittel, das ist bei Imprägnierung der Tod. Wenn Waschmaschine, dann ein spezielles Flüssigwaschmittel, dass die Imprägnierung wieder auffrischt. Gibts im Outdoorladen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CQB (29. Dezember 2011)

Des hört sich mal gut an, danke für den Tip !

Greez


----------



## Talon (1. Januar 2012)

Ich kenn das so, das man für Funktionskleidung immer Flüssigwaschmittel nehmen soll.
Die Imprägnierung wird dann entweder über spezielle Imprägniersprays oder Imprägniermittel zur benutzung in der Waschmaschine wiederhergestellt.
Ich nimm immer Nikwax zum einwaschen funzt wirklich gut.


----------



## erkan1984 (12. Januar 2012)

hi, habe mir eine Trailtech für kleines Geld an land gezogen, nur bin ich mir noch unsicher, welche ich behalte, habe eine L und eine XL.
Die arme sind bei beiden irgendwie gleichlang.Die L ist am Bauch etwas enger, aber dafür macht die XL bei Fahrradhaltung eine Beule am Bauch.
Ich bin mir unsicher, welche ich behalten soll. Einige Tips von Trägern, wie zb. verhalten nach einer Wäsche wäre denke ich sehr hilfreich. Vielen dank!


----------



## hnx (15. Januar 2012)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hi, habe mir eine Trailtech für kleines Geld an land gezogen, nur bin ich mir noch unsicher, welche ich behalte, habe eine L und eine XL.
> Die arme sind bei beiden irgendwie gleichlang.Die L ist am Bauch etwas enger, aber dafür macht die XL bei Fahrradhaltung eine Beule am Bauch.
> Ich bin mir unsicher, welche ich behalten soll. Einige Tips von Trägern, wie zb. verhalten nach einer Wäsche wäre denke ich sehr hilfreich. Vielen dank!



Wenn du die nach Anleitung in die Wäsche packst, dann passiert nichts.


----------



## cytrax (15. Januar 2012)

Ein bissl von der Imprägnierung geht nachm waschen schon futsch. Werd mir aber auch son Imprägniermittel für die Waschmaschine besorgen^^


----------



## herbstl78 (9. Februar 2012)

ich würde gerne wissen wie groß die TRAILTECH in M wirklich ist!!

kann mir von euch die maße lt. der skizze messen! 

ich wäre euch sehr sehr dankbar!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unruheherdt (9. Februar 2012)

hab mir die Trailtech heute in M bestellt. Wenn Du ein paar Tage Zeit hast, kann ich Dir die Maße einstellen, sobald die Jacke bei mir ist...


----------



## herbstl78 (9. Februar 2012)

wäre super!!

hüftweite + reißverschluss länge wäre schon interessant!!


----------



## Rookpat (9. Februar 2012)

Also ich habe die Jacke mal auf dem Boden ausgebreitet und folgendes gemessen:

A: 60 cm
B: 53 cm
C: 58 cm
D:53 cm
E: 73 cm

Die Schulterbreite und Armlänge ist bisschen ungünstig zu messen, da man nicht genau weiß wo man ansetzen soll.


----------



## herbstl78 (9. Februar 2012)

Rookpat schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Jacke mal auf dem Boden ausgebreitet und folgendes gemessen:
> 
> A: 60 cm
> B: 53 cm
> ...



 das ist ja voll nett von dir!

wenn das eine M jacke ist wird mir die dann zu klein sein mit 100 brust u. 103 hüftumfang! 175 + ca 85 kg
beim vergleich mit meiner jetzigen jacke wird es dann eine L werden!

L würde auch lt. größentabelle herauskommen, aber da alle meinen das
sie so groß geschnitten sind wird man unsicher!


----------



## Rookpat (9. Februar 2012)

Falls es dir hilft, ich bin 185 groß mit 79 kg


----------



## herbstl78 (9. Februar 2012)

das dir die jacke nicht zu kurz ist?
bei meiner ist der reißverschluss schon 65 cm u. du bist um 10 cm größer als ich!


----------



## herbstl78 (10. Februar 2012)

kann mir wer eine L auch abmessen! Bitte! Danke!

wenn das die hersteller auch so machen würden wäre das auch sehr brauchbar!!


----------



## NoMütze (10. Februar 2012)

herbstl78 schrieb:


> kann mir wer eine L auch abmessen! Bitte! Danke!
> 
> wenn das die hersteller auch so machen würden wäre das auch sehr brauchbar!!



Avorne: 62 (bis zur Kragennaht)
Ahinten: 77 (---------"----------)

C: 61
D: 55
E: 60 (untere Seite des Ärmels von Achsel bis Bund, nachdem sie oben nahtlos gezimmert ist..)

ich: 192/94kg ... optimale Passform, brauch aber auch keinen Platz für   Protektoren drunter


----------



## herbstl78 (10. Februar 2012)

1000 dank! echt super von euch


----------



## Schelle (10. Februar 2012)

herbstl78 schrieb:


> wenn das die hersteller auch so machen würden wäre das auch sehr brauchbar!!



Es sind nicht alle Maße angegeben - aber zumindest ein Teil und Produktbezogen: http://www.platzangst-shop.com/shop_content.php/coID/122


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (11. Februar 2012)

DEMONizer schrieb:


> Schau mal hier Platzangst Grössentabelle


*
Au super sowas suchte ich....*


----------



## cytrax (24. Februar 2012)

Hab mir vor kurzem die Trailhunter bestellt. Die Größen variieren auchn bissl. Die RAM is in M angenehm und nicht zu eng und bei der Trailhunter in M muss ich die Klettversteller auf ganz weit stellen.

Würde empfehlen die Trailhunter ne Nummer größer zu bestellen, mit dem Klett kann man sie ja immer noch enger machen


----------



## cytrax (25. April 2012)

Schon jemand die Trailtech EVO getestet?


----------



## xXJojoXx (25. April 2012)

Weiß hier jemand, wann die neue Kollektion zu kaufen ist ? Habe Im Dezember auf facebook im Platzangst Adventskalender was gewonnen und warte immernoch auf die Auslieferung. Im Webshop ist das Trikot allerdings auch (noch) nicht zu finden.


----------



## machero (25. April 2012)

mal ne Frage zu der Bulldog-Hose (scheint ja die einzig ECHTE lange Hose zu sein, die auf dem Markt ist ) ...

- wie dick bzw. wie warm ist die ? kann man damit auch noch gut im Frühjahr rumfahren ?
Oder geht das mehr in richtig reine "Berg ab"-Hose ?

- kann man das Logo am Hosenbein ggfs. abmachen ? (ist das genäht oder "draufgebügelt")


----------



## cytrax (25. April 2012)

Die Bulldog is das Nachfolgemodell der ram und die is zwar sau robust aber auch sau warm  dank der Belüftungszipper gehts aber. Die 2012er sachen gibts doch schon lang bei Bikemailorder. Hab mir die Trailslide rausgelassen


----------



## hnx (25. April 2012)

cytrax
wie ist sie Trailslide vom Stoff und der Belüftung her?


----------



## cytrax (26. April 2012)

Vom Stoff her spitze. Nicht so dick wie die RAM aber sollte nen sturz locker aushalten  Bin zum testen aufm Bike leider noch nicht gekommen da ich mit meinem Bänderriss Probleme hab und noch nicht biken kann


----------



## hnx (26. April 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Vom Stoff her spitze. Nicht so dick wie die RAM aber sollte nen sturz locker aushalten  Bin zum testen aufm Bike leider noch nicht gekommen da ich mit meinem Bänderriss Probleme hab und noch nicht biken kann



Dank dir.

Wie schauts mit der Bundverstellung aus? Sind das auch zwei Klettstreifen wie bei den anderen Platzangst Hosen?
Denkst du, daß die Hose auch im Alltag taugt und nicht sofort nach Radhose aussieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (28. April 2012)

Von hinten




innen hinten




innen vorne





Bundverstellung sind wieder die klett streifen. also ich hatte sie schon im alltag an und find die is einfach nur voll bequem. gerade mit dem dehnbaren stoff an der innenseite und am hintern^^


----------



## flowbike (28. April 2012)

die trailslide habe ich auch, den trailhunter (der Vorgänger) auch.
Für 2012 hat Platzangst wohl die Größen verändert.
Während ich bei der trailhunter "L" brauche, habe ich bei der trailslide "M", könnte sogar "S" nehmen. Passt am Bund, ist mir aber am Poppes zu eng.
Bequem sind beide, trocknen auch schnell. Etwas nervig finde ich, daß sich die Bundweite verändert, sobald der Stoff vom Schweiß naß wird. Wenn ich los fahre spannt's und nach kurzer Zeit rutscht dann die Hose.

btw: ich hätte ne 2011er trailtech Jacke in schwarz und M abzugeben > siehe Bikemarkt


----------



## cytrax (29. April 2012)

Mir gings mit den Größen auch so. Die Trailhunter hab ich in L und die Trailslide in M. Trailtech Jacke hab ich schon  die nehm ich nur bei kälteren temperaturen, so is sie mir zu warm.


----------



## hnx (3. Mai 2012)

Habe mir jetzt auch mal alle 3 neuen Hosen bestellt. Bisher immer XL gefahren bei Platzangst, 183cm/SL84cm/90kg.

Trailslide, XL, genau passend und noch Spiel an den Klettverstellern. Ganz schlichte Hose, eine Tasche mit Reißverschluss, zwei normale Taschen. Die Belüftung besteht aus 3 kleinen Löchern je Bein. Stoff ist angenehm, minimale elastische Zonen und von den 3 Hosen die Dünnste. Schnitt und Länge wie eine Schwimmshort. Wenns einen nicht gerade an jeder Ecke ablegt auch zum Freeriden geeignet.

Antilope, L, genau passend. XL wäre zu groß gewesen, M zu eng am Körper. 6 Belüftungsöffnungen, 2* Tasche mit Reißverschluss, 2* ohne. Gürtelschlaufen, haben die anderen zwei nicht, aber dort auch nicht vermisst. Stoff der gleiche wie bei der Snakebite, dicker als die Trailslide. Schnitt weiter als Trailslide, Beinlänge ist bei L wie XL bei der oben genannten Hose.

Snakebite, L, im Prinzip die gleiche Hose wie Antilope minus 2 Lüftungsöffnungen (vorne 2/4 weg, die sinnvollen hinten sind geblieben) und Tickettasche, plus Handschuhhalter. 1 Kletttasche hat RV bekommen, die andere einen Mix aus Druckknopf und Klett. Die Flexzone der El Panico am Innenbein ist weg, fehlt auch bei den beiden anderen Hosen.

Alle Hosen rascheln beim Kurbeln. Ich fahre gerne mal kurze Runden ohne Rucksack, die Trailslide hat da nicht genug Stauraum. Optisch sind die Hosen finde ich deutlich mehr casual geworden, speziell die Antilope im Vergleich zur El Panico.

Im Augenblick geht die Tendenz zur Snakebite. Angenehme Optik mit guter Funktion und preislich in der Mitte.

Die Verarbeitungsqualität hat sich imho auch verbessert.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. Mai 2012)

Tach, is die Antilope dünner als die Ram vom letzten Jahr? 
Ich brauch noch ne Freeridehose für den Sommer. 

Greetz


----------



## hnx (4. Mai 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Tach, is die Antilope dünner als die Ram vom letzten Jahr?
> Ich brauch noch ne Freeridehose für den Sommer.
> 
> Greetz



Wenn die RAM den gleichen Stoff hat wie die Bulldog (2012er Nachfolger der RAM), dann ist die Antilope viel dünner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. Mai 2012)

@hnx: Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.
Also die Bulldog is ja definitiv Nachfolger der Ram. 
Dann hab ich ja die neue Sommerhose gefunden. 

Ride on


----------



## teatimetom (4. Mai 2012)

die RAM(2011) ist assozial dick  da steht das wasser drin wenn du damit touren fährst 
hab auch noch die Hardride Hose 2010, die ist schon viel dünner und atmungsaktiver... evtl ist sie auch einfach schon so verbraucht und abgewetzt


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. Mai 2012)

Wasser steht da nit drin...du musst einfach die Lüftungsschlitze als Abfluss nutzen


----------



## andi1969 (5. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> die RAM(2011) ist assozial dick  da steht das wasser drin wenn du damit touren fährst
> hab auch noch die Hardride Hose 2010, die ist schon viel dünner und atmungsaktiver... evtl ist sie auch einfach schon so verbraucht und abgewetzt



*Ich fahr auch mit der RAM Touren und es steht bei mir kein Wasser drinn....Zipper auf und gut*


----------



## hnx (5. Mai 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Ich fahr auch mit der RAM Touren und es steht bei mir kein Wasser drinn....Zipper auf und gut*



Weil du die mittem kurzen Bein hast. Da läufts immer in die Schoner


----------



## teatimetom (5. Mai 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Weil du die mittem kurzen Bein hast. Da läufts immer in die Schoner



Eben, bei euch läufts hald die Beine runter und in die Schoner oder Schuhe 

Die Ram ist nicht meine erste Bikepark Hose, aber ich hatte noch keine die so warm ist. Zipper sind auf. Vermutlich weil Sie noch sehr neu ist....
ich trag sie jetzt einfach jeden Tag, damit sie bald so samtig weich ist wie meine Hardride Hose


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Mai 2012)

Wir sind uns wohl alle einig das die Ram ne richtig geile Hose is...bis ca. 25 Grad. 
Darüber wird's echt warm in dem Ding. 
Hab mir aus diesem Grund mal die Antilope bestellt. 
Bin gespannt 

Ride on


----------



## hnx (5. Mai 2012)

Die Antilope ist fast 1:1 gleich zur El Panico aus '11.
Zum Glück wurde der Schweißeinsatz hinten geändert. Da ist mir die El Panico immer gerutscht, weil die "Distanzstücke" zu glatt waren. Das Ticketfach ist auch besser gelöst. Der Karabiner unnütz. Insgesamt scheint Platzangst was an der Fertigungsqualität getan zu haben (verbessert!), habe an keiner der 3 Hosen und 2 Paar Handschuhe auch nur einen hängenden Faden gehabt. Da sahen meine Trailtech und El Panico 2011 anders aus. War zwar nicht schlimm, da es nur nicht vernähte Endfäden sind wie mir meine Mutter sagte, aber da wurde dann halt zack zack am Ende der Produktion gemacht.


----------



## cytrax (20. Mai 2012)

Mal schauen was die inshort so kann


----------



## teatimetom (20. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> die RAM(2011) ist assozial dick  da steht das wasser drin wenn du damit touren fährst
> hab auch noch die Hardride Hose 2010, die ist schon viel dünner und atmungsaktiver... evtl ist sie auch einfach schon so verbraucht und abgewetzt



Die Hose wird mittlerweile samtig weich und atmungsaktiver - hatte sie jetzt ca 10 tage im Bikepark an und nochmal so viele auf dem CC Rad. 
Diese Hosen müssen also eingefahren werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2012)

Da hat aber oben mal jemand eingekauft ...


----------



## cytrax (24. Mai 2012)

Joar 2011er Angebote


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2012)

so iss recht... werd auch auf den sale der 2012er kollektion warten... da sparste wirklich ne menge kohle!


----------



## hnx (24. Mai 2012)

Die '11/'12er Trikots sind echt gut, wenns die wieder fÃ¼r 30â¬ gibt sind das echte Schnapper.


----------



## cytrax (24. Mai 2012)

Ich find die Sachen einfach nur klasse  Die Qualität is ech spitze aber die Größen sind bissel doof. Das graue ging wieder zurück weils M wie L/XL an mir ausfällt (habs jetzt in S tauschen lassen). Mal passts mal nicht des is manchmal echt Glückssache. Ansonsten voll zufrieden mit den Sachen


----------



## hnx (24. Mai 2012)

Die 12er Hosen sind in Vergleich zum Vorjahr fast alle 1 Nummer grÃ¶Ãer geworden.  

Der Stoff der Snakebite ist zwar fester als bei der Antilope hat aber schon zwei LÃ¶cher (Sturz auf Waldboden/ Pins der Pedale), ist zwar der verkaufshit, aber ich wÃ¼rde lieber 20â¬ mehr fÃ¼r die Antilope ausgeben.


----------



## cytrax (24. Mai 2012)

Nächstes jahr dann wenns wieder im angebot sind


----------



## AllmountainSeb (13. Juni 2012)

Kann mittlerweile jemand etwas zur Trailtech EVO sagen?


----------



## Schnitte (18. Juli 2012)

habe nun gelesen, dass die Hosen fast alle eine Nummer größer geworden sind.
Kann das jmd. auch für die Platzangst Bulldog bestätigen?
Die 2011er hätte mir locker in M gepasst. Nun wollte ich gern die 2012er haben, traue mich aber nicht zu bestellen aufgrund dieser angeblichen Größenveränderung.
Und wie macht sich die Größenveränderung bemerkbar? Hintern, Beinlänge, Bund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreBouvle (18. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre die Bulldog bei 35/36 1,95m in XXL. passt perfekt.


----------



## Schnitte (18. Juli 2012)

Bei meinen Foxhosen habe ich immer die 32
dies würde der Größe M bei Platzangst entsprechen.
selber bin ich 180 cm groß


----------



## othu (18. Juli 2012)

Eine 2011 Platzangst RAM XXL hat mir nicht gepasst (hose zu klein ODER ich zu dick, eher zweiteres ), die 2012 Bulldog in XXl passt super: von daher: ja, die sind eine Nummer größer geworden.
(Bulldog und RAM sind wohl fast identisch, nur neuer Name!)


----------



## _mike_ (18. Juli 2012)

Kann ich bestätigen: groß, größer, Platzangst.
Ich hab bei allen anderen Marken bei den Hosen Größe M, bei PZA muss ich XS nehmen


----------



## wildbiker (19. Juli 2012)

Habe die BlackJack (women, Größe L) von 2011 und kürzlich erst die Platzangst Rabbit 2012 (lila, women, Größe L)gekauft. Die 2012er ist im Vergleich zur 2011 von der Beinlänge länger und auch im Bund etwas weiter. Hosenbeine finde ich auch etwas weiter geschnitten.


----------



## cytrax (27. Juli 2012)

Also bei den 2012er Sachen brauch ich auch alles eine Nummer kleiner. Sonst reichte immer M aber jetzt S-XS. kein wunder das die kleineren Größen viel schneller vergriffen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R4b3 (1. September 2012)

Hi, 
weiss jemand ob an der Trailtech Evo für  2013 was geändert wird? Gab's 
da auf der Eurobike was zu sehen.


----------



## cytrax (1. September 2012)

Ich hab Platzangst vergeblich gesucht aber irgendwie nicht gefunden


----------



## <NoFear> (2. September 2012)

Wie letztes Jahr war *PLATZANGST* an der gleichen Stelle in *Halle B5* 
Die neue Kollektion sieht vielversprechend aus 

Hier ein Bild der Trailtech Evo 2013






Weitere Bilder findest du hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/52409


----------



## R4b3 (2. September 2012)

Da sag ich mal danke.


----------



## cytrax (2. September 2012)

Jo Danke  am Samstag war einfach zuviel los


----------



## Jack9s (2. September 2012)

hallo zusammen,

hab einpaar fragen zur trailtech evo 2013.

- wann kann man mit dem modell rechnen ?
- irgendwelche änderungen zum 2012er modell ?
- welche farben gibts ?


vielen dank schonmal im vorraus, ich brauch nämlich ne jacke für den winter


----------



## <NoFear> (3. September 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Jo Danke  am Samstag war einfach zuviel los



Ja hatte auch das Gefühl! Im vgl. zu den vergangenen Jahren wars definitiv mehr... 
Aber was solls, gerockt hats alle Mal!


----------



## R4b3 (3. September 2012)

Jack9s schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab einpaar fragen zur trailtech evo 2013.
> 
> ...



Würde mich auch interessieren. Weiss da jemand was?


----------



## cytrax (3. September 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Ja hatte auch das Gefühl! Im vgl. zu den vergangenen Jahren wars definitiv mehr...
> Aber was solls, gerockt hats alle Mal!



Letztes Jahr war das Wetter halt spitzenmäßig ABER...Da war auch noch der Red Bull District Ride in Nürnberg mit 70ooo? Besuchern 

Egal, hat trotzdem getaugt und ich habn haufen Autogramme bekommen  

See ya next Year


----------



## serial-killah (4. September 2012)

will mir eine Bulldog zulegen. Trage normalerweise M und  hatte mir somit die größe bestellt.
aber die Hosen fallen wesentlich größer aus. ich bin 178 mit 72kg.
Überlege ob ehr die S oder die XS sinn macht?

Wie ist das bei euch?

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (4. September 2012)

Bin 173 und bei 73-75kg brauche ich auch XS - und selbst da kann ich noch ne Protektorenhose drunter ziehen.....


----------



## Schnitte (4. September 2012)

serial-killah schrieb:


> will mir eine Bulldog zulegen. Trage normalerweise M und  hatte mir somit die größe bestellt.
> aber die Hosen fallen wesentlich größer aus. ich bin 178 mit 72kg.
> Überlege ob ehr die S oder die XS sinn macht?
> 
> ...


 
selbe bei mir. 180 cm groß und ca. 68 kg schwer und trage auch eine S die mir fast schon zu groß ist


----------



## serial-killah (4. September 2012)

danke..! also ehr eine XS?


----------



## Schnitte (4. September 2012)

würde ich pauschal nicht unterschreiben  die S passt gut, weis nur nicht wieviel kleiner die XS ausfällt...
zum Radfahren kann ich mich jedenfalls nicht beschweren


----------



## serial-killah (4. September 2012)

also länge passt und etwas zu weit? was meinst du mit "fast" zu groß? baggy stlye?
die xs würde ich halt aus dem forum kaufen und da ist zurückschicken schlecht. 

evtl. erstmal ne s bestellen und wenn die noch immer zu groß ist dann die xs!


----------



## Schnitte (4. September 2012)

serial-killah schrieb:


> also länge passt und etwas zu weit? was meinst du mit "fast" zu groß? baggy stlye?
> die xs würde ich halt aus dem forum kaufen und da ist zurückschicken schlecht.
> 
> evtl. erstmal ne s bestellen und wenn die noch immer zu groß ist dann die xs!


 
die Länge ist 100% passend
aber die Hose rutscht mir immer bis auf die Beckenknochen runter beim Laufen. Im Gegensatz zu meinen anderen Bikehosen...
beim Fahren dagegen hält sitzt sie dagegen wo sie sitzen soll


----------



## Stromberg (4. September 2012)

Scheint auch vom Jahrgang anzuhaengen. Eine L von 2011 war mir (1,84, 70 kg) viel zu weit, besonders an den Beinen. Eine M von 2012 ist deutlich enger - jedenfalls mehr als ein normaler Groessenschnitt - ohne dass sie viel kuerzer waere. Die Bundweite kann man in einem ziemlich grossen Bereich verstellen.


----------



## cytrax (4. September 2012)

Shirt is angekommen. Und hab genau richtig gelegen  habs über das shirt von letztem jahr gelegt und von der größe sind sie identisch nur das jetzt M passt und das alte war L.


----------



## serial-killah (4. September 2012)

danke jungs,

ich bestell mal ne S und berichte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (4. September 2012)

Das grüne Shirt ist TOP!


----------



## cytrax (4. September 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Das grüne Shirt ist TOP!



Kommt in real noch knalliger


----------



## <NoFear> (4. September 2012)

ick weeeeess... habs auch


----------



## serial-killah (19. September 2012)

also ich hab die bulldog in M gestestet: Viel zu Groß
Dann in S. Zu eng im Schritt...! hat voll den komischen schnitt!

Alternative war die Short Antilope mit Beinlingen.!

Wie fallen die Evo Jacken aus? Taugen die?


----------



## schneeerich (20. September 2012)

serial-killah schrieb:


> also ich hab die bulldog in M gestestet: Viel zu Groß
> Dann in S. Zu eng im Schritt...! hat voll den komischen schnitt!
> 
> Alternative war die Short Antilope mit Beinlingen.!
> ...



Wie groß/klein bist du dass M VIEL zu groß ist? Bin dabei mir eauch eine Bulldog oder RAM zuzulegen.

Hab die Trailtech Evo 2012 in grün.
Bin 180, meiner Meinung nach relativ lange Arme (50cm Achsel bis Handgelenk) und hab sie in S und bin komplett zufrieden. Allerdings darf ich an der Brust nicht mehr viel zulegen, dann wirds eng wenn ich die Arme nach vorne an den Lenker strecke.


----------



## serial-killah (20. September 2012)

178 mit 72kg

die M fand ich A: zu lang und B: zu weit!
Die S war mir im Schritt zu eng und saß im Allgemeinen unangenehm!

mit der short war ich in S sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneeerich (20. September 2012)

serial-killah schrieb:


> 178 mit 72kg
> 
> die M fand ich A: zu lang und B: zu weit!
> Die S war mir im Schritt zu eng und saß im Allgemeinen unangenehm!
> ...



Ähm zu eng und unangenehm aber doch sehr zufrieden? Erklär mal bitte 

Bin 1,80 und glaub so um die 80 Kilo. Wollte mir evtl. L bestellen, da laut Größentabelle auf der Platzangst Seite die mir passen sollte. Mein Hüftumfang ist genau 100cm.


----------



## serial-killah (21. September 2012)

die bulldog in S war im Schritt viel zu eng und einfach unangeneh unangenehm zu tragen (Blöder Schnitt).

Dann habe ich mit die Anthilope Short von Platzangst in S bestellt und die ist top!


----------



## schneeerich (21. September 2012)

Ahso, die Anthilope. Ok.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. September 2012)

Hi Leute

Ich habe mich nun durchgerungen 130 für eine bulldog hinzulegen:

Größe M bei einer aussenbeinlänge von 105cm und einer bundweite von 32 sollte hinhauen.

Wie sieht es mit dem "Regenschutz" der hose aus, möchte nicht nach ca.20 min schon komplett durchnässt sein ....

Würd mich über ne kurze info freuen


----------



## Schnitte (27. September 2012)

ist abhängig von der Stärke der Regens. Bei Platzregen biste nach 20 min. durch
wenn es nur nieselt hält sie mMn einiges ab 

aber eine wirkliche Regenhose ist sie ja nicht


----------



## GeorgeP (27. September 2012)

Danke für die info es wird dann doch die Vaude Mens gravit


----------



## _mike_ (27. September 2012)

FYI: Die Crossflex Pants gibts heute für 49 Euronen bei http://www.outdoor-broker.de/


----------



## PhatBiker (10. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir heut die Bulldog in L bestellt und werd, wegen der Passform und co, weiter schreiben wenn die da ist . . .

Die Hose ist angekommen und muss sagen das die obenrum echt gut passt, die Beine für mich aber bissel lang sind.
Eine echt tolle Hose.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Oktober 2012)

Die Crossflex Pants sind für große und schlanke Menschen ja leider denkbar ungünstig geschnitten.

Ich trage bei Jeans und Chinos immer 34/34. Die Crossflex passt in L "obenrum" perfekt, "untenrum" leider Hochwasser. XL ist obenrum ein Sack und untenrum perfekt.

Schade


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Oktober 2012)

Hat schon mal einer die Jacken anprobiert . . . ??

Wenn ja, wie sind die . . . ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab ne Trailtech 2011 Jacke.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Oktober 2012)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Hat schon mal einer die Jacken anprobiert . . . ??
> 
> Wenn ja, wie sind die . . . ??




Deine Frage kann definitiv schneller und leichter beantwortet werden, wenn du schreibst um welches Modell es konkret geht ?


----------



## PhatBiker (15. Oktober 2012)

Bin noch unentschlossen . . . möcht nur wissen ob die gut tragbar sind und wie das mit der Grösse ist, eher eng oder doch grosszügiger gearbeitet.

Die Rugged Soft Shell Jacket 2012 ist in der engeren Wahl.


----------



## cytrax (15. Oktober 2012)

Bei der Trailtech passt noch locker ne Battle Jacket drunter. Bin 1.80m 68Kg und hab sie in L. Zum so tragen also für normale Trails will ich mir noch ne Trailtech EVO beim Ausverkauf zulegen die aber dann in M wenn nicht sogar in S^^


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Oktober 2012)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Bin noch unentschlossen . . . möcht nur wissen ob die gut tragbar sind und wie das mit der Grösse ist, eher eng oder doch grosszügiger gearbeitet.
> 
> Die Rugged Soft Shell Jacket 2012 ist in der engeren Wahl.




Hier für dich... http://www.bike-mailorder.de/KLEIDUNG/Jacke/Platzangst-Rugged-Soft-Shell-Jacket-2012-schwarz.html?utm_source=bikemailorder&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=


----------



## cytrax (15. Oktober 2012)

Na toll...jetzt kann ich mich nimmer entscheiden zwischen der evo und der rugged


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Oktober 2012)

Servus... also nachdem du ja deine Suche etwas eingerenzt hast können dir hier vllt. einige dann doch mal einen Rat geben:

Ich persönlich würde zur Trailtec Evo raten (gibts hier gerade auch reduziert: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/KLEIDUNG/Jacke/Platzangst-Trailtech-Evo-Outdoor-Bike-Jacket-2012-black.html), warum? 

Bei der Trailtec EVO hast du auf jeden Fall die bessere Jacke am Start. Eine 5000er Wassersäule ist zwar nicht der Oberhammer aber immerhin besser als die Rugged. Zudem habe ich das 2011er Vorgängermodell der Rugged - falls die Softshellmaterialien gleich geblieben sind (kann ich nicht mit 100% Sicherheit sagen), dann kannst du die Rugged als Jacke für schlechtes Wetter vergessen. Hatte den Vorgänger bei ner längeren Regenphase an und diese war nach 20 min durch!
Ich denke die Trailtec Evo ist einfach die bessere Allroundjacke.  

Willst du jedoch nicht bei schlechtem / regnerischem Wetter fahren und nicht so viel Geld ausgeben dann greifste halt zur Rugged.  


Ps: Cytrax darf das oben Geschriebene gerne korrigieren...


----------



## cytrax (15. Oktober 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Ich denke die Trailtec Evo ist einfach die bessere Allroundjacke.
> 
> Willst du jedoch nicht bei schlechtem / regnerischem Wetter fahren und nicht so viel Geld ausgeben dann greifste halt zur Rugged.
> 
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen! Die Trailtech hält gut dicht. Am besten so wenig wie möglich waschen sonst wäschst die Imprägnierung raus. Ansonsten zwischendrin mal einsprühen (nachm waschen) oder direkt mit Waschmaschinenimprägnierer.

Bin bisher echt zufrieden mit der Jacke, da die auch am Arsch tiefer geschnitten is, bleibt er meist trocken. Genügend Belüftungsöffnungen sind wie gewohnt von Platzangst auch am start  

Also werd ich noch ne EVO holen


----------



## stanleydobson (16. Oktober 2012)

Was sollte man für ne größe nehmen wenn man zwischen s/m steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (16. Oktober 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Was sollte man für ne größe nehmen wenn man zwischen s/m steht



Nimm die M Größe....


----------



## SKa-W (16. Oktober 2012)

Gleiches Problem mit der Größe hab ich auch. Hab in der Werbung die Rugged gesehen, werd mich aber jetzt auf Grund der Aussagen hier für die Trailtech entscheiden. 

Frage ist nur bei der Größe. Bin ca. 1,88m bei sportlichen 96kg. Die Jacke ist aber eig. nur für die Straße im Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr gedacht. 
Wie fällt die Jacke denn eher aus? ich tendiere zwischen L und XL. Ist die XL eher normal oder fällt die schon so Snowboardjackenmäßig eher weit aus?
Ich trage meine Straßenjacken allgemein lieber etwas enger, hab aber ein wenig angst das die Jacke in L dann zu kurz ist.


----------



## stanleydobson (16. Oktober 2012)

Die rugged hält aber sicher wärmer als die trailtech oder?


----------



## schneeerich (16. Oktober 2012)

Habe die Trailtech. Bin 1,80 und 77kg. Habe sie in S und bin sehr zufrieden.
Mit M hätte ich evtl bisschen mehr Bewegungsfreiheit, brauch ich beim Biken aber nicht. Bin ja nicht beim Klettern. 

Trailtech reicht locker in Sachen Wärme.
Bin in den letzten Tage bei ca 5-7 Grad mit nur einem Funktionshemd drunter gefahren und hatte schon warm und musste die Lüftungslöcher öffnen.


----------



## stanleydobson (16. Oktober 2012)

Joa aber ich merke bei meiner vaude softshell ja schon dass es kühl wird wenn ich sie in der stadt trage und ein canterbury shirt druntertrage :/


----------



## cytrax (17. Oktober 2012)

Die Trailtech hält so warm wie die RAM  deswegen is gut das genug Belüftungsöffnungen dran sind.

Hab sie letztes Jahr bis -13°C getragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (17. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm die trailtech geht dann aber materiell eher in richtung regenjacke wenn die nur aus nylon ist oder?
Hab so ne kleine wind/regenjacke von oneal die is aus 92% nylon, die trailtech 100%

Hätte schon gerne was an mir, das auch alltagstauglich ist   oder kennt jemand kaufhausketten etc die solche jacken anbieten von platzangst, vaude und co?


----------



## stanleydobson (17. Oktober 2012)

Weis jemand wie die langen crossflex hosen ausfallen? Hab ich jeans 30/32, geht da M oder besser S?
Sind die was für die kühlen tage? Oder alternativen? Würde evtl ne lange funktionshose drunterziehen


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Oktober 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> ... oder kennt jemand kaufhausketten etc die solche jacken anbieten von platzangst, vaude und co?



Platzangst wirst du in Kaufhausketten eher nicht finden, dafür ist das Label zu "speziell" 

vaude, berghaus, mammut, etc. schon - Würde es an deiner Stelle mal in nem Karstadt Sport & Co. probieren! Bei decathlon wirst du sicherlich
auch fündig...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Oktober 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Weis jemand wie die langen crossflex hosen ausfallen? Hab ich jeans 30/32, geht da M oder besser S?
> Sind die was für die kühlen tage? Oder alternativen? Würde evtl ne lange funktionshose drunterziehen


Deine Beinlänge verlangt schon eher M.

Ich habe bei 34/34 wie bereits oben geschrieben das Problem, dass L zu kurz und XL ein "Sack" mit passender Länge ist.


----------



## stanleydobson (17. Oktober 2012)

Ist doch mist dass immer alles so unterschiedlich ausfällt....ich hasse es immer auf verdacht zu bestellen


----------



## LuxButz (17. Oktober 2012)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Deine Beinlänge verlangt schon eher M.
> 
> Ich habe bei 34/34 wie bereits oben geschrieben das Problem, dass L zu kurz und XL ein "Sack" mit passender Länge ist.


 


Hallo darf ich fragen wie gross du bist ich habe bei jeans 32/34 und wollte mir die Crossflex hose in L bestellen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Oktober 2012)

LuxButz schrieb:


> Hallo darf ich fragen wie gross du bist ich habe bei jeans 32/34 und wollte mir die Crossflex hose in L bestellen.



Servus,

ich bin 193cm groß. Da du auch eine Hosenlänge von 34 hast, wird dir L zu kurz sein. 

Blödes Dilemma. Somit musste ich die Crossflex in L und Xl wieder zurück schicken. Schade drum. Ein Kumpel ist mit seiner sehr zufrieden.


----------



## LuxButz (17. Oktober 2012)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich bin 193cm groß. Da du auch eine Hosenlänge von 34 hast, wird dir L zu kurz sein.
> 
> Blödes Dilemma. Somit musste ich die Crossflex in L und Xl wieder zurück schicken. Schade drum. Ein Kumpel ist mit seiner sehr zufrieden.


 

Danke für die schnelle info.


----------



## stanleydobson (17. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt einfach mal die evo und die ruggend in M bestellt und werde schauen was mir besser gefällt, die andere geht dann halt zurück so leid es mir auch tut

Danach ist ne hose dran, kein bock in jeans
zu fahren


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Oktober 2012)

jajaja . . . einfach teile hinher schicken . . . blablabla . . . co² Bilanz und so . . . 

Hab jetzt aber auch eine Jacke in L bestellt gehabt, weil man mir sagte das die "normal" ausfallen, XL wär aber die bessere wahl gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (20. Oktober 2012)

Mist....
Trailtech ist materiel nicht so mein fall... die rugged finde ich ok, aber ich glaube dass S noch möglich ist...bei M habe ich recht viel platz und in brustgegend gibts doofe wölbungen beim vorbeugen


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Oktober 2012)

Nun, das wirst letztlich nur du entscheiden koennen ;-)

Wegen der Trailtec: Das Material der 2012er Trailtec hat mich bislang auch nicht wirklich ueberzeugen koennen. Es wirkt etwas "gummiartig" ... auf den ersten Eindruck eher unangenehm.


----------



## Chaser84 (22. Oktober 2012)

Weiß jemand wo es die Trailtech Evo white/Blue in XL gibt?
Kann ich leider nirgends finden. Wurde die nur bis L produziert?
Für Hilfe wäre ich wirklich dankbar.


----------



## vopsi (22. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir jemand etwas zur Crossflex long bezüglich Wärmeisolation und Winddichtigkeit sagen? Ist sie wasserabweisend? Raschelt der Stoff, Eure Erfahrungen halt.Danke!


----------



## chr0815 (24. Oktober 2012)

Hi, ich habe eine 2012 Trailtech Evo in XS Blau/Weiß. Leider musste ich diese schon zwei Mal einschicken weil mir einmal eine Naht gerissen ist und das Zweite mal das Gummibündchen am Ärmel. 
Hat sonst noch wer diese Probleme mit der Jacke, bin echt enttäuscht gerade weil der Schnitt echt Bombe ist und das Design mir auch zusagt. Oder hab ich nur Montagsmodelle erwischt  ?

Ich fahre kein Downhill etc. Eigentlich nur ruhige Touren. Ich benutze die Jacke sonst noch wenn es mal regnerisch wird und ich so ohne Bike unterwegs bin.


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Oktober 2012)

Das ist bitter! Hab das 2012er Modell selbst nicht- also kann ich nicht mit persönlichen Erfahrungswerten dienen. Hinsichtlich des Stoffes hat sich die Jacke etwas geändert: Die 2011er Jacke war stofftechnisch sehr robust. In 2012 wirkt der Stoff der Trailtec eher "gummiartig", ähnlich ner Regenjacke...
Hab jedoch von anderen Leuten noch nichts über vergleichbare Vorkommnisse erfahren..., also scheint die Jacke in der Regel zu halten !?!


----------



## stanleydobson (24. Oktober 2012)

Hab die rugged jetzt in S da sitzt sie ganz gut, liegt gut an 1,78 74kg


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Oktober 2012)

Hauptsache zufrieden


----------



## stanleydobson (24. Oktober 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Hauptsache zufrieden



Joa jetzt kommt die nächste frage dran  shorts mit funktionshose oder lange hose mit funktionshose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (24. Oktober 2012)

damit ich dich richtig verstehe:

shorts + lange funktionshose drunter

oder 

nur ne lange bike-funktionshose

?? so richtig !?


----------



## stanleydobson (24. Oktober 2012)

Ne shorts mit langer fahrradhose/leggin blabla
Oder
Ne lange hose mit selbigem drunter

Muss ich mal testen wie warm/kalt mir wird


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Oktober 2012)

Nunja letztere Möglichkeit würde ich nur bei ziemlich nierigen Temperaturen in Erwägung ziehen.
Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit der Kombi Radhose mit Polster + Shorts + Knielinge bzw. lange Laufhose gemacht! 

Aber das ist jedermanns Sache...


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Oktober 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Hab die rugged jetzt in S da sitzt sie ganz gut, liegt gut an 1,78 74kg



gut anliegen tut meine XL Rugged auch . . . find die Jacke einfach nur toll.


----------



## LuxButz (28. Oktober 2012)

@vopsi
hallo habe die Crossflex Long letzten dienstag bekommen und sie heute morgen getestet ich finde die hose sehr gut wir hatten heute morgen Temperaturen von -4 grad beim start der tour und ich hatte unter der hose nur ein paar lange winter socken eine kurze bike hose mit sitzpolster (keine trägerhose)
und meine schienbeinschoner (Sixsixone Rhythm Knee/Shin Guard) ich habe bei der ganzen tour die ca. 2 1/2 stunden gedauert hat kein eines mal kalte beine und wir hatten stellen weise sehr viel wind mit wasser hatte ich bei den temperaturen allerdings wenig probleme
und was das rascheln angeht ich habe nur das laub unter den reifen rascheln hören.
das einzige was ich bemerkt habe ist das sich die hose bei mir bis über die knöchel hochgezogen hat was meiner meinung nach aber an meinen shin guard gelegen hat den ich drunter hatte was aber durch die langen socken kein problem wahr.
von mir also für die hose ein


----------



## stanleydobson (28. Oktober 2012)

Und größe fällt wie aus?




Auch hier nochmal die frage zu rugged:
Ziehts bei euch auch am ellbogenbereich? Hab bei meiner rugged mit tshirt nicht wirklich das gefühl warm eingepackt zu sein...klar mit 3 lagen drunter...aber hier schreiben ja viele dsss sie nur ein fnktionsshirt drunter haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuxButz (29. Oktober 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Und größe fällt wie aus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe die hose in gr.L 
Ich selber bin 184 cm gr und wiege 79 kg ich ziehe die hose mit gürtel an von der länge find ich sie gut.
Ich gehe davon aus das wenn ich sie in gr.M genommen hätte währe sie mir zu kurz gewesen.
Mit dem gürtel sitzt sie gut und ich habe für den winter noch genug platz für sachen drunter zu ziehen.


----------



## imun (4. November 2012)

Hab die Crossflex jetzt seit 2 Wochen. Bin 1.87 groÃ mit Jeansbund 36. Also hab ich die XXL genommen. Genauso bei der Trailtech Evo. Auch in XXL. Beide sitzen genau so wie es sein soll. Die LÃ¤nge der Hose und die Bundweite sind sehr gut. Hab bei der Fahrt die 661 Kniepads drunter und nen Sitzpolster. Das reicht bei ca. 5Grad Temperatur. Ich zieh die Beinenden Ã¼ber die 5.10 Impact High und da bleiben sie auch die ganze Tour sitzen. Das ist sehr positiv. Wasserdichte kann ich nicht beurteilen weil es bisher nicht regnete beim Fahren. Zur Jacke. Selbe Temperatur und nur nen Funktionsshirt drunter wird mir ordentlich warm. Also alle Zipper auf und gut ist. Die Ãrmel sind schÃ¶n lang und rutschen nicht, genau wie die RÃ¼ckenpartie. Die Jacke sitzt schÃ¶n leger, aber auch hier kann ich noch nicht zur Wasserdichte sagen. Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden bis jetzt. Hab fÃ¼r beides zusammen 180â¬ bezahlt und bisher noch nicht bereut. Nun will ich noch nach der Bulldog schauen. Achso, fahre hauptsÃ¤chlich Enduro. Ich hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen helfen, und es war meine erste Produktbeurteilung, also seit nicht zu hart


----------



## PhatBiker (5. November 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Und größe fällt wie aus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab meine schon seit einiger zeit und muss gestehen das ich die noch nicht zu radeln an hatte . . . werds aber nachholen und schreiben!!


----------



## gasgas03 (6. November 2012)

> Auch hier nochmal die frage zu rugged:
> Ziehts bei euch auch am ellbogenbereich? Hab bei meiner rugged mit tshirt nicht wirklich das gefühl warm eingepackt zu sein...klar mit 3 lagen drunter...aber hier schreiben ja viele dsss sie nur ein fnktionsshirt drunter haben



Mit Merino Langarm ist mir das nicht aufgefallen, mit T-Shirt sofort.
Da ist der Reisverschluss am Unterarm wohl nicht unterlegt, so dass es reinzieht.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (6. November 2012)

Hier will auch keiner seine blaue Bulldog verkaufen...?


----------



## stanleydobson (6. November 2012)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Mit Merino Langarm ist mir das nicht aufgefallen, mit T-Shirt sofort.
> Da ist der Reisverschluss am Unterarm wohl nicht unterlegt, so dass es reinzieht.



Dann bilde ich mir das wenigstens nicht ein  schade


----------



## PhatBiker (13. November 2012)

Weiss einer wann die 2013 Klamotten in den Läden sind ??


----------



## 6TiWon (14. November 2012)

hallo kurze info neue jacke für den herbst/winter:
gestern bei 3°  plus meine neue platzangst trailtech evo (2012er) getestet. mit  einem windstopper  trikot und funktioonsunterhemd drunter. war top.  nicht so dick und  nicht so dünn. und mit dem netzfutter innen klebt das  teil auch nicht so  und ich hatte das empfinden, dass noch  atmungsaktivität vorhanden war.  und gegen den regen ist das teil noch  dicht.) gruss


----------



## cytrax (25. November 2012)

Nächste Woche kommt die Skyrider


----------



## <NoFear> (25. November 2012)

Dann mal viel Spass damit, das Ding ist spitze.

Schätze mal, dass du auch nen 40 Schnapper gemacht hast. Für 100  war mir das Teil dann doch zuuuu teuer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (25. November 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Spass damit, das Ding ist spitze.
> 
> Schätze mal, dass du auch nen 40 Schnapper gemacht hast. Für 100  war mir das Teil dann doch zuuuu teuer!



Danke  Klar hab ich den Schnapper gemacht  100 sind echt zuviel für ne Jacke ohne Ärmel  

40 sind ein Top Preis, da kann man net meckern^^


----------



## <NoFear> (25. November 2012)

absolut!


----------



## cytrax (30. November 2012)

So, hier die Skyrider in M + 5er Pack Socken


----------



## <NoFear> (30. November 2012)

hab die gleiche kombi bestellt  - unterschied: weste in grün statt grau


----------



## cytrax (30. November 2012)

Ich hab schon die passende Hose und Jersey dazu^^ deswegen diese hier 

Fazit: Saubequem, warm, hoher Kragen, tiefer Hintern, klasse Preis einfach ein guter Kauf 

Edit: in blau - schwarz wär se auch top gewesen


----------



## wholeStepDown (30. November 2012)

Die M passt dir bei welcher Körpergröße (wenn ich mir die Frage erlauben darf )?


----------



## cytrax (30. November 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Die M passt dir bei welcher Körpergröße (wenn ich mir die Frage erlauben darf )?



Klar darfst du 

Bin 1,80m mit 68Kg. Heute beim Biken angehabt und die passt perfekt. Man kann noch locker nen Pulli oder sowas drunter ziehn ohne das es zu eng wird


----------



## wholeStepDown (30. November 2012)

d.h. die ist vom Schnitt her eher "locker"? Bei den Platzangst Sachen ist das mit der Größe immer so ne Sache... 
Andererseits hast du mit 68kg auf 1,80 auch nicht sooo viel auf den Rippen?  Da drüfte mir bei 1.85 und 80kg (Tendenz steigend) wohl L gut passen?


----------



## <NoFear> (30. November 2012)

Ähm, nein- eher nicht. Bin selbst 1,84m bei ca. 78kg und M ist perfekt. L war einfach zuuuuu groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (30. November 2012)

Die 2012er Sachen fallen allgemein irgendwie ne Nummer größer aus...


----------



## <NoFear> (30. November 2012)

Ja größtenteils ist das so...


----------



## heckler76 (1. Dezember 2012)

ich sag euch, ich hab die bestellt und gleich wieder zurückgeschickt. Grau und Grün sehen, finde ich, bescheiden aus. In blau jedoch ok, aber halt 80 euro!
Zur Größe: bin 177 cm und 70 kg und S ist eigentlich noch zu groß! Ziemlich schlapperig auf gar keinen Fall zu klein. Also fällt alles seeehr groß aus.
Die Qualität überzeugt nicht wirklich, meine bescheidene Meinung. Ist irgendwie ziemlich fett und grob gemacht. Wie eine Daunenjacke aus den 70ern, aber naja, wers mag..
grüße
chris


----------



## cytrax (1. Dezember 2012)

Also fett und grob wie ne Daunenjacke find ich sie nicht. Ich weiß nicht was immer alle an der Qualität meckern  ich hatte noch NIE Probleme und ich hab echt viel von Platzangst.


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Dezember 2012)

Servus

Ich hab die Weste in grün  ( passt sehr gut zu meinem Radel ).

Die Verarbeitung ist o.K.

Sie macht mich zwar etwas dicker als ich sowieso schon bin  
aber sie ist trotzdem klasse. 

Achtung: die Weste fällt sehr groß aus !

Normalerweise habe ich XL aber bei der Weste reicht mir L bei weitem.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (2. Dezember 2012)

Ab wann ist denn eine 2013er Kollektion zu erwarten? Ich wollte mir die Trailtech EVO in L holen (blau/weiß),  jedoch gibts die nirgens mehr in der größe


----------



## <NoFear> (2. Dezember 2012)

Hmmm.... da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Als ich im September auf der Eurobike war und mich mit einem Vertreter von Platzangst unterhalten habe, wurde mir gesagt, dass die Jacken wohl erst im Spätsommer rauskommen. Als Grund wurde mir der bessere Abverkauf für die Herbstsaison genannt.

Ob die 2013er Jacken nun wirklich erst zum o.g. Zeitpunkt erscheinen bleibt halt abzuwarten. Vielleicht wird die Marketing-/ Publishingtrategie nochmal geändert!


----------



## Triturbo (2. Dezember 2012)

Es wäre nett, wenn da noch was kommt. Es gibt im Netz keine weiß blaue mehr in L. Und ich wollte jetzt nicht bis nächstes Jahr warten


----------



## <NoFear> (2. Dezember 2012)

Nee du, da kann ich auch nix mehr finden 
Vllt. wendest du dich einfach mal an Platzangst selbst? Könnt ja sein, dass die noch was auf Lager haben? (wie wahrscheinlich das ist weiß ich nicht, es wäre jedoch einen Versuch wert)


----------



## Triturbo (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja, die Idee kam mir auch schon. Jedoch hat Platzangst einen eigenen Shop, und auch dort gibts die nur noch in Schwarz... 

http://www.platzangst-shop.com/product_info.php/info/p1264_Trailtech-Evo.html


----------



## PhatBiker (3. Dezember 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Ob die 2013er Jacken nun wirklich erst zum o.g. Zeitpunkt erscheinen bleibt halt abzuwarten. Vielleicht wird die Marketing-/ Publishingtrategie nochmal geändert!



Die Näher/innen kommen nicht nach . . . wär vieleicht die ehrlichere Antwort.


----------



## 6TiWon (3. Dezember 2012)

hab mir vor 3 wochen die trailtech evo in blau/weiss in s (172 vm 76 kg) geholt: genau richtig für meine aktivitäten. die neuen teile kommen bestimmt nicht vor frühjahr 2013


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Dezember 2012)

Die letzten Jahre wurde die neue Kollektion immer im März auf den Markt gebracht.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Dezember 2012)

Lt. Platzangst kommen die neuen Sachen im März, hatte letztens die neue Bulldog vorgeordert, wurde storniert mit dem Hinweis auf März...


----------



## PhatBiker (3. Dezember 2012)

schön das ich meine Bulldog schon vor 4 Wochen bestellt und bekommen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Dezember 2012)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> schön das ich meine Bulldog schon vor 4 Wochen bestellt und bekommen habe.



Hmmm? Wie meinen? ^^


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Dezember 2012)

so wie es da steht ist es doch zu verstehen . . .


----------



## Marcus_xXx (4. Dezember 2012)

Also Du hast die 2013er Bulldog schon vor 4 Wochen bekommen, ja? Woher wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## imun (4. Dezember 2012)

Interessiert mich aber auch mal


----------



## Marcus_xXx (4. Dezember 2012)

Wie heißt es noch so schön? Pics or it didn´t happen..


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Dezember 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Also Du hast die 2013er Bulldog schon vor 4 Wochen bekommen, ja? Woher wenn ich fragen darf?



Nee, eine 2012er Bulldog . . . die neue gibt es doch erst nächstes Jahr im März !! Wie soll ich den da rankommen ?? Zaubern kann ich nicht !!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (4. Dezember 2012)

Ja eben. Deswegen habe ich die Aussage oben "meine schon vor 4 Wochen bekommen...." auf meinen Text "wurde storniert wegen Vororder 2013" hin nochmal hinterfragt..  Ändert alles leider nichts daran dass ich keine blaue Bulldog mehr bekomme!


----------



## Jan-Paul (5. Dezember 2012)

ich habe mal n kurze Frage kann man bei der Rugged die Kapuze über einen normalen Helm ziehen?


----------



## PhatBiker (5. Dezember 2012)

ähh, nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (5. Dezember 2012)

Hurrahhh 

Ich hab Heute meine 2012er Bulldog in Blau bekommen. 

Macht echt nen guten Eindruck


----------



## Marcus_xXx (5. Dezember 2012)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Hurrahhh
> 
> Ich hab Heute meine 2012er Bulldog in Blau bekommen.
> 
> Macht echt nen guten Eindruck



Wahrscheinlich in M oder so..? Oder hast Du bei Dir nen Localhändler der die noch liegen hat? Wenn ja, bitte mal Info per PM!


----------



## Allgaeufex (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab die Hose in L bei Bike-Mailorder bestellt


----------



## Marcus_xXx (5. Dezember 2012)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich hab die Hose in L bei Bike-Mailorder bestellt



Okay, die kannte ich schon..  Schade, hatte die leise Hoffnung dass ich sie vllt. doch noch in XL bekomme.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (14. Dezember 2012)

Bzgl. der Größendiskussion wollt ich nur eine für den einen oder anderen vielleicht Interessante Info loswerden: Hab heute meine Oryx bekommen in Größe M. Bin selbst 181cm bei knappen 80kg und die Hose passt oben eig perfekt (dank Bundweitenverstellung) und ist von der Länge her gerade noch okay (also fast zu lang). Also für jeden, der (wie ich anfangs) bei der Größe mit dem Gedanken spielt eine L Hose zu kaufen (wenn auch nur, weil es die Wunschfarbe in M nicht mehr gibt ): Lasst es ^^


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. Dezember 2012)

Und wo gibt's die noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (15. Dezember 2012)

von privat


----------



## teatimetom (16. Dezember 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Größendiskussion wollt ich nur eine für den einen oder anderen vielleicht Interessante Info loswerden: Hab heute meine Oryx bekommen in Größe M. Bin selbst 181cm bei knappen 80kg und die Hose passt oben eig perfekt (dank Bundweitenverstellung) und ist von der Länge her gerade noch okay (also fast zu lang). Also für jeden, der (wie ich anfangs) bei der Größe mit dem Gedanken spielt eine L Hose zu kaufen (wenn auch nur, weil es die Wunschfarbe in M nicht mehr gibt ): Lasst es ^^



L in 1.85 und guten 90 Kilo passt perfekt  (ORYX und Bulldog)

hab heute ne Skyrider weste in XL bekommen die passt mir gut, L würde gehen aber mag meine klamotten eher nicht so kurz und eng.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss sagen, ich bin am überlegen, mir noch ne S zu bestellen, sobald ich eine geschickte irgendwo finde (egal ob Bulldog oder Oryx... Die sind eh ziemlich gleich, oder?) und dann schau, welche besser passt. Oben hätte ich nämlich noch gut reservern und im Endeffekt ist se schon ziemlich lang...


----------



## Elemental (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich überlege bei den derzeitigen Preisen bei Bike-Mailorder auch, mir noch eine Short zu holen, z.B. die Antilope.

Bin 1,83m gross, 80kg schwer und hab normal 34er Weite bei den Hosen.
Welche Grösse würde da passen? M oder L?

mfG
Bernd


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Dezember 2012)

da sag ich nur: zugreifen solange die so unverschämt günstig sind!


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Dezember 2012)

Elemental schrieb:


> Ich überlege bei den derzeitigen Preisen bei Bike-Mailorder auch, mir noch eine Short zu holen, z.B. die Antilope.
> 
> Bin 1,83m gross, 80kg schwer und hab normal 34er Weite bei den Hosen.
> Welche Grösse würde da passen? M oder L?
> ...




Nun ich denke M wird noch tragbar sein, aber eher eng. Und L ist dann eher etwas "bequemer" geschnitten!
Aber das musst du selbst rausfinden. Mein Rat: Beide bestellen, zuhause in Ruhe anprobieren. Die Hose, die nicht passt, zurückschicken!


----------



## madre (17. Dezember 2012)

DIe Antilope habe ich heute auch bestellt 
Antizyklisch kaufen ist das wichtigste


----------



## Elemental (17. Dezember 2012)

M ist inzwischen ausverkauft, also werd ich mal die L probieren


----------



## DannyCalifornia (17. Dezember 2012)

Wenn die Antilope nicht anders ausfällt, als die Oryx, wird sie Dir viel zu groß sein in L.


----------



## sgsilvio (17. Dezember 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Wenn die Antilope nicht anders ausfällt, als die Oryx, wird sie Dir viel zu groß sein in L.



Das glaube ich leider auch...
Ich (188cm - knappe 90kg - Jeansweite um die 33 - Jeanslänge 34) hab hier die Antilope in der Größe L und mir passt sie "subjektiv gesehen" perfekt ;-)
Vor allem durch die Bundverstellung mit den Klettverschlüssen links und rechts. Von der Länge her reicht sie bei mir knapp über die Knie"scheiben".
Leider kann man die Hose schlecht vermessen aber trotzdem mal paar Maße:
Hosenbeinlänge 60cm (gemessen Mitte des Hosenbeines von Bundoberkante bis Hosenbeinabschluss) Schrittweite 35cm (gemessen vom Schritt bis Hosenbeinabschluss)... Zu beachten ist noch, dass der Bund hinten höher geschnitten ist als vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elemental (17. Dezember 2012)

Schau mer mal  Ich steh ja eigentlich eh auf etwas weitere Klamotten


----------



## DannyCalifornia (18. Dezember 2012)

etwas ist halt der falsche Ausdruck. Es sei denn, sie fällt wirklich deutlich anders aus, als die Oryx


----------



## Elemental (21. Dezember 2012)

Die Antilope in L ist heute angekommen und passt sehr gut


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Dezember 2012)

Sagte ich doch 

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Guinness (26. Dezember 2012)

Mal ne Frage:
Was hat es mit dieser Hose auf sich?
http://www.platzangst.at/collection_proline_man.php?seite=2&collectionmenu=2

Die ist nicht im Onlineshop und auch nicht im Katalog, weiß wer woher man die bekommt oder von wo man was Vergleichbares her bekommt? (lang und abtrennbar, damit man sie auch als Short verwenden kann) 

MfG
Guinness


----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich auch schon mal gefunden, lediglich nur über die Site, nirgends zu kaufen...


----------



## _mike_ (26. Dezember 2012)

Ihr habt euch aber schon mal die Website selbst angeschaut und bemerkt das dort seit 2010 nix mehr passiert ist  

Das sind alles alte Sachen von 2010.....die Oryx zum Beispiel ist die Vorgängerversion der RAM; die gibts übrigens in lang mit abtrennbaren Beinen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (27. Dezember 2012)

Naja, wenn man die Site mit dem platzangst Shop vergleicht, da ist ja auch nix los und nix neues zu sehen. Voll ramschig iwie...


----------



## Guinness (27. Dezember 2012)

Außerdem gibt es auch 2 Hompages:

1.: http://www.platzangst.com/

2.: http://platzangst.at/

Wobei ich denke, dass die 1. die aktuelle ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elemental (27. Dezember 2012)

Guinness schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Was hat es mit dieser Hose auf sich?
> http://www.platzangst.at/collection_proline_man.php?seite=2&collectionmenu=2
> 
> ...



Alternative:
O'Neal Apocalypse
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Neal-Apocalypse-MX-Hose-schwarz-Mod-2013.html

Die hab ich mir vor paar Wochen gekauft...


----------



## Zischerl1971 (27. Dezember 2012)

Wie fallen denn die Platzangst-Klamotten aus? Gibt es da irgendwo eine Größentabelle? Weder auf platzangst.com noch BMO was gefunden...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## chr0815 (27. Dezember 2012)

Im Shops gibs eine.
http://www.platzangst-shop.com/shop_content.php/coID/122
Gruß


----------



## Zischerl1971 (27. Dezember 2012)

Besten Dank!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DannyCalifornia (28. Dezember 2012)

Ist die Oryx nicht das Vorgängermodell zur Bulldog?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (30. Dezember 2012)

Weiß das jemand genau? Würde mich schon interessieren, ob die Oryx der Bulldog oder der Ram entspricht. Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, sind die Bulldog und die Ram vom Schnitt her gleich? Ist das nur n anderes Material?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (31. Dezember 2012)

Die Oryx und Bulldog sind vom Schnitt am Unterschenkel her verschieden. Die Bulldog fällt hier enger aus.


----------



## suoixon (21. Januar 2013)

Von euch hat nicht zufällig jemand das Mountain Ridge in grün in M irgendwo noch ebstellbar gesehn oder?


----------



## chem (25. Januar 2013)

Ich suche eine Platzangst Jacke, für die etwas kälteren Tage. Zur Zeit besitze ich die Ventec in XL.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. Januar 2013)

Aha.....


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Januar 2013)

das gleiche dachte ich auch als ich es las.


----------



## chem (26. Januar 2013)

Wieso bringt mein Posting solch Verwirrung? Da Platzangst nicht wirklich Winterjacken im Repertoire hat ist die Frage nach einer Jacke, die kalte Temperaturen aushält doch nicht zu unvernünftig? Der zweite Teil sollte darstellen, welches Modell in welcher Größe gut gepasst hat. Da sich das bei Platzangst ja irgendwie komisch verhält xl -> l und l -> m .

Edith: hätte ich die Variable "kalt" definieren müssen? -> Um die 0°C


----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. Januar 2013)

Da bleibt ja eig. nur die Trailtech Evo, mehr gibts ja nich.. 

http://www.endo-bikes.de/trailtech-evo-jacke-10006077.html


----------



## chem (26. Januar 2013)

Was ist mit der Rugged und danke für den Link!


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Januar 2013)

Wenn du weisst das Platzangst nicht so viel auswahl hat und sicherlich auch Google kennst wär es doch viel schneller für dich gegangen.


----------



## chem (26. Januar 2013)

Aber wenn ich hier ein Forum habe, welches mir meist ein guter Berater war und Google manchmal ein ********* ist, warum sollte ich es dann nicht nutzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (26. Januar 2013)

dafür sind Foren ja da . . . aber eine vorauswahl sollte man schon haben und geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich. Hätt ich hier mal auf die allgemeinheit gehört, wär es für mich mal ein sehr tiefer Griff ins Klo gewesen.


----------



## Lukoo (22. Februar 2013)

Hat denn manchmal jemand ein tipp wo ich noch eine Platzangst Antilope 2012 in Größe M bekomme? Habe eine neue in S hier, ist mir aber etwas zu knapp und geht zurück. Leider finde ich nirgendwo mehr eine in M!


----------



## Elemental (22. Februar 2013)

Hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Platzangst-A...t-MTB-BMX-Shorts-Hose-Bike-2012-/160785560919

Aber der Preis ist halt nicht der Hit...


----------



## Lukoo (22. Februar 2013)

ja stimmt, habe meine für die hälfte bekommen.  hm, mal schauen was ich mache. thx erstmal...


----------



## erkan1984 (4. März 2013)

hallo,
hat einer nen Plan, ob es 2013 wieder die Platzangst dufflebag Reisetasche geben wird?


----------



## PhatBiker (4. März 2013)

Brauchste eine neue . . . ist die alte verreist ??

Ne, mal echt jetzt . . . hätt auch gern eine.


----------



## erkan1984 (7. März 2013)

habs nicht geschafft im BMO im Ausverkauf noch eine Abzugreifen...


----------



## Loamer (10. März 2013)

n'Abend,

kann mir jemand was zur Platzangst Snakebite Hose sagen? Sie wird als Freeride-Allmountain-Hose betitelt, deshalb mach ich mir etwas Sorgen, dass das Material zu dünn sein könnte, um härteren Bodenkontakten gewachsen zu sein (ich bin selbst bin nämlich in Bikeparks unterwegs und gehe natürlich auch hin und wieder zu Boden). Ist dem so oder ist sie auch für härtere Downhilleinsätze haltbar genug?
Apropos haltbar; wie langlebig sind die Trikots von Platzangst ungefähr?


----------



## hnx (11. März 2013)

Meine Snakebite sah nach 1 Saison aus wie Schweizer Käse und wurde entsorgt. Im Vergleich dazu stehen die 2 Jahre alten Antilopen (inkl dem Vorgänger) noch wie neu dar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vopsi (11. März 2013)

im vergleich zu einer alten platzangst ram, ist das material einer 2012er antilope aber immer noch dünner. die ram-shorts waren aber auch nicht als allmountain/enduro shorts ausgewiesen. kommt halt darauf an was man möchte.


----------



## Loamer (11. März 2013)

Vielen Dank! Damit hat sich's wohl erledigt...


----------



## Haardtrocker (27. Mai 2013)

Ich möchte mir die Antilope zulegen. Bei einem Hüftumfang von 103.5cm wäre XL korrekt. Bin ein 1.92gross und 95kg schwer. Benötige ich da evtl. schon XXL?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (29. Mai 2013)

Verkauft einer seine 2012er Bulldog in Blau, XL??


----------



## erkan1984 (1. Juni 2013)

ekreis schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir die Antilope zulegen. Bei einem Hüftumfang von 103.5cm wäre XL korrekt. Bin ein 1.92gross und 95kg schwer. Benötige ich da evtl. schon XXL?



bin ähnlich.... mir passt XL


----------



## Deleted246226 (31. Juli 2013)

Moin zusammen, 

ich hab da mal ein paar Fragen bzgl. Der Platzangst Bulldog. Da ich eine Hose suche die sowohl kurz und lang tragbar ist und dazu noch taschen hat ( hatte vorher TLD Hose in lang und find es ein unding da die keine Taschen hat!). 
Hat jemand die Hose und kann mal ein Statement abgeben ob da noch Protektoren druntern passen wenn die Hosenbeine dran sind? 
Und wie macht die hose sich im Bikepark, fahre viel DH. Überlebt sie Bodenkontakt?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (31. Juli 2013)

Adrian1993 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Hose und kann mal ein Statement abgeben ob da noch Protektoren druntern passen wenn die Hosenbeine dran sind?



Definitiv ja! Die Hose ist extrem breit geschnitten, hab ne M, was bei mir eher untere Größe ist (S wär mir am Bund zu klein) und hab da massig Platz drunter. 

Bikepark kann ich nich sagen, aber die Hose macht schon n sehr robusten Eindruck, allerdings ist meine noch sturzfrei


----------



## Deleted246226 (31. Juli 2013)

Das klingt schon mal echt gut, denn ohne meine Protektoren fahr ich recht ungern 
Wie macht sich das gute Stück luftzufuhrmäßig?


----------



## _mike_ (31. Juli 2013)

Hat wie die alle Freeride/DH Modelle vorne 4 und hinten zwei Be-/Entlüftungen und auch am Bund hinten kann die Luft zirkulieren. 
Ab 25° wirds mir darin zu warm, auch weil die Hose ein Innenfutter hat (die abzippbaren Beine nicht). Ist meine FR/DH Hose für feuchte / kalte Bedingungen, an heißen Tagen fahr ich dünnere Modelle. Hab auch noch eine ältere Platztangst Hose und die können definitiv was ab, schaut auch nach 3 Jahren immer noch fast aus wie neu!


----------



## hnx (31. Juli 2013)

Die Bulldog hat 4 Zips vorne und 2 hinten für aktive Kühlung. Funktioniert eigentlich recht gut, aber nie so gut, wie es eine dünnere Hose könnte.
Würde sagen für den gedachten Einsatzzweck (Park, DH etc) angemessener Kompromiss.

/EDIT: 100% das was mike gesagt hat.


----------



## CrunchRyder (9. September 2013)

Wer kann mir den Unterschied zwischen den Shorts Antilope, Trailslide und Compact erklären? Die Compact scheint einfach eine Bulldog in kurz zu sein. 

Frage 2: taugt die Bulldog als Ganzjahreshose, auch für Touren im Winter bei Schmuddelwetter und im Sommer als Short? Ohne dass man in der Hose im eigenen Schweiss ertrinkt?


Gruß aus dem Harz


----------



## Maddin M. (10. September 2013)

Also ich bin mit der Bulldog sowohl im Sommer als auch im Winter zu Gange. Wirst zwar vielleicht etwas mehr schwitzen als bei dünneren Modellen, aber unangenehm fand ich das bis jetzt nie.


----------



## crisotop (11. September 2013)

PinkFrog schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Damit hat sich's wohl erledigt...



Meine Snakebite aus 2012 sieht trotz Vielfahren aus wie neu und hat schon einige Stürze überlebt. Vom Material her ähnlich dick wie die RAM die ich auch als Ganzjahreshose fahre, im Sommer also sicher auf der warmen Seite.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (13. September 2013)

Hi all.
Wie fallen die Größen aus bei der Bulldog?
 Laut Tabelle müsste ich wegen Hüftumfang XXL tragen. Die Beine wären aber dann viel zu lang. Die Beine in L passen bestens. Und L ist normalerweise Größe 52. Das was mir passt.


----------



## suoixon (1. Oktober 2013)

Fahre mit Bundweite 32 eine M. Schrittlänge 87 und passt 1a.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

